#ubuntu-discuss 2013-05-20
<hemangpatel> Hello
<hemangpatel> is this true ? www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<k1l_> what specific do you mean?
<hemangpatel> is ubuntu integrated with spyware ?
<hemangpatel> to send user details to canonical servers ?
<k1l_> nope. it got ad-lense which is easily uninstalable or you can turn it off in the privacy settings
<JoseeAntonioR> hemangpatel: that is RMS' opinion about the topic, he thinks it's spyware
<k1l_> hemangpatel: if you call that spyware, then everything that needs a internet connection is spyware. just think about what your browser sends to servers etc.
<hemangpatel> ok
<hemangpatel> thanks for talk
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-05-21
<hemangpatel> Hello
<hemangpatel> is canonical accept what richard stallman said ?
<IdleOne> I recall you asking this earlier in here
<IdleOne> ah, you did.
<IdleOne> <k1l_> hemangpatel: if you call that spyware, then everything that needs a internet connection is spyware. just think about what your browser sends to servers etc.
<hemangpatel> yes
<IdleOne> RMS is a troll.
<hemangpatel> IdleOne : why you guys tell him troll
<hemangpatel> IdleOne :  because you are in fault
<IdleOne> I don't represent Canonical
<IdleOne> spyware implies something that is hidden from the user.
<IdleOne> the amazon lens is not hidden and can be disabled easily.
<hemangpatel> Don't run away.. I personally love ubuntu.. But this thing ...
<hemangpatel> IdleOne  :)  if i can disable then it's fine
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-05-23
<Bluefoxicy> what tf is going on with libav vs ffmpeg?
<Bluefoxicy> the Internet tells me both of these suck and both of them are awesome and both of them are run by whiny crybabies who are screwing off and both are run by the mature side of a parent-child tantrum.
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-05-24
<samuel__> hey guys
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-05-26
<sanav> i just installed ubuntu SERVER 13.04 64 bit .I have a modem ( huawei ) with vodafone sim in it .Can you tell me 'is their any pre-installed tool for connecting my modem ' ?.
<apt-get_install> sanav: ask in #ubuntu instead
<sanav> apt-get_install: tried but no one answering me
<apt-get_install> sanav: try again?
<apt-get_install> or ##linux senav
<sanav> apt-get_install: its sanav .
<apt-get_install> oh
<apt-get_install> sorry
<sanav> apt-get_install: bye bro .I'm going somewhere else.
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-05-19
<lazarus_> hi 4
<lazarus_> hi*
<lazarus_> i've been looking to optimise some code that i put together since i know there are like 100 ways to write shell scripts http://pastebin.com/1wsBDd8d
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-05-20
<ShadoweD_> hi
<ShadoweD_> good morning from Toronto
<ShadoweD_> what are u running?
<ShadoweD_> good, how are you ?
<ShadoweD_> :)
<ShadoweD_> zsxdcfv
<lazarus_> what is the correct way to use zenity --progress because i dont think im doing it right unless you assign the % values manually which isnt accurate
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-05-23
<agd> how much is 39835MB
<m0v0nage> divide by 1024 if you want GB
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-18
<daftykins> EriC^^: ugh that LMNOP asshole =|
<EriC^^> =|
<daftykins> ugh why do they gravitate toward me :P
<EriC^^> hehe
<daftykins> i suppose it's because i don't let it go
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hows snappy going?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * ki7mt thinks Snappy is Happy here \0/
<ki7mt> Man, I added a couple blueprints to LP yesterday and my Karma jumped 4x over night :-) .. that's pretty insane.
<ki7mt> Git is alive and well on LP .. you all probably know this, but Im a bit slow on the uptake :-) :: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
 * OerHeks looks funny @ EriC^^ 
 * daftykins looks funny at everyone
<daftykins> if any of you guys encounter this LMNOP character, it's a troll with a massive hard on for me personally judging by the last few days
<OerHeks> With webcamdriver, you can
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> ah that's just on some old core 2 duo ULV laptop i have with xubuntu on
<OerHeks> daftykins, thy shalt not patronize cheap windows laptops
<OerHeks> :-D
<daftykins> that guy was a complete nutjob
<OerHeks> Well, it is someone who is trying to fight fire with gasoline
<OerHeks> *hips*
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: hey dude
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hello mate
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: alot of users follow you like a shadow :p
<daftykins> like flies on a... cake
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: ello mate :p
<lotuspsychje> lol@cake
<daftykins> :D allo
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-19
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<ki7mt> I hate that pendrive web-site though. Everything you cursor over has a stupid pop up
<daftykins> pendrivelinux.com ?
<daftykins> hmm lets try from a non-blocker browser
<ki7mt> Yeah, the pendrivelinux site
<daftykins> yeah some nasty ads all over, hmm
<daftykins> i can get to download UUI without any hassle though
<ki7mt> Yeah, just don't cursor over anything that's "Blue" :-)
<daftykins> ah yes
<daftykins> adblockers for the win!
<daftykins> do you not use one?
<BluesKaj> ublock is great
<ki7mt> Um sometimes, but I find adding allot of add-ons always seems to break the browser, so I put with allot of junk
<daftykins> an adblocker is practically the only thing i use
<daftykins> got one more on my laptop for sending youtube links to my HTPC
<ki7mt> and if I get really pisted off, I just use Lynx from the command line :-) no pop-ups there
<BluesKaj> ublock is the only blocker you'll need and it's easy on resourecs
<daftykins> ^+1
<daftykins> lovely addon
<ki7mt> Anyways, I got my Ubuntu membership board tomorrow .. hope that goes well.
<ki7mt> If I pass .. then the next step is MOTU
<daftykins> i don't know anything about membership :)
<ki7mt> I've been after it for a while now.
<daftykins> what's the purpose, exactly?
<ki7mt> YOu could probably get it through the IRC Board, as you do allot of work in IRC channel. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<daftykins> well, there are some more changes coming with Ubuntu that are likely to make me swear off the distro as a whole
<daftykins> so i see it as a bit too late now
<ki7mt> Purpose, well more of a sense of accomplishment and recognition really.
<BluesKaj> well with a title comes responsibility that obligates your time ... I have too many irons in fire to do that
<ki7mt> If they divorce from Debian packaging, that, I think would be a mistake.
<ki7mt> There's no obligation that I know of, other that what yo've already done.
<daftykins> to be honest i keep considering quitting the IRC channels as it is
<ki7mt> I get annoyed, especially when trolls attack me, but other than that, I like helping.
<BluesKaj> ki7mt, there are some ubuntu memebrs who still shouldn't be giving advice or support due to lack of knowledge and commitment
<ki7mt> Yeah, that may be true in everything, but, at least they are trying :-)
<daftykins> yeah i get targeted way too much by assholes these days
<BluesKaj> some are just happy to have a title, that's where it stops for them
<ki7mt> Yeah, I've had my titles, in real life, they can keep them, as that is allot more work and stress than I want these days.
<ki7mt> That why I left Silicon Valley, and moved to Montana :-) no STRESS
<ki7mt> And Im 5 miles away from some of the best trout fishing in the world .. and the only tress I have is trying to figure out how to keel the Elk from eating my lawn :-)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> that sounds nice
<BluesKaj> nice
<ki7mt> Yeah, I use to run around the world liek a chicken with my head cut off, probably logged close to 1.5 million air miles, I dont ever want to see another airplane :-)
<BluesKaj> I live in a tourist area in Ontario surrounded by hundreds of lakes, and I'm retired from work , so life is pretty good
<ki7mt> This is my backyard, that house down there is my nearest neighbor: http://files.qrz.com/t/ki7mt/Back_Yard_Jan_09.jpg
<ki7mt> We dont even have phone lines here, it's all Wireless Internet service only.
<ki7mt> Which kinda suxs for gamming, but oh well.
<daftykins> wow!
<daftykins> has all the snow gone by now?
<ki7mt> Yeah, most of it, there's some up on the Mountians still, which is the opposite direction of the picture about 5 miles or so.
<daftykins> https://www.google.gg/maps/@49.4757697,-2.5668997,12z
<daftykins> here's where i'm from :)
<ki7mt> Oh yes, I lived in England (York) for about 7 years.  and have crossed the channel many times.
<BluesKaj> this ia typical view of a Northern Ontario lake http://imagebin.ca/v/22Ha4VklAfTi
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ki7mt: ever visited the Channel Islands?
<daftykins> wow KDE and OS X had a baby
<ki7mt> No, I've been by them, but never on them.
<ki7mt> I spent a fare bit of time up in Scotland also.
<ki7mt> Glasgow area.
<ki7mt> And of course Ireland, we have allot of machines in the Intel plant there.
<BluesKaj> daftykins, Jersey isles?
<ki7mt> Jersey., Isle of Man etc.
<daftykins> i'm from Guernsey, it's separate from Jersey :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<ki7mt> lol; // yeah, I always spell that Is. wrong.
<daftykins> Jersey is sadly just like little England, whereas my isle has the proper feel :)
<OerHeks> This is where i am from https://goo.gl/maps/yeXeT and live now here https://goo.gl/maps/ulUUg
<OerHeks> 2 day swim to daftykins :-D
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i'll lend you a towel
<ki7mt> Been to Eindoven lots of time OerHeks.. the ATMEL plant there
<OerHeks> 6 more days, towelday
<ki7mt> ASML was out channel parnter in metrology.
<ki7mt> was our . ..
<OerHeks> ki7mt, oh nice, we should meet&greet next time
<ki7mt> I really miss Europe actually, it has a much more relaxed feel about it than the US does.
<ki7mt> And the Pubs, Sunday lunch, I really miss that !!
<ki7mt> and a good pint of beer never hurts either :-)
<OerHeks> Europe if not that much different from the states.
<ki7mt> And Tuesday Quiz Nights, Football, there's lots of things that I miss
<ki7mt> OerHeks, Maybe not so much in the bigger cities, but the smaller villiges are totally different. London is London, Amsterdam, Paris, all that is jut big city stuff, which I dont miss.
<OerHeks> Haarlem is a little town, near Amsterdam,  some of us call it village
<ki7mt> We have a Harlem too .. but don't want there at night .. come to think of it, probably dont want to drive through in the daytime either.
<OerHeks> I like it, 5 km from the beach, all sorts of entertainment, shops, and maybe an ubuntu shop in the near future
<OerHeks> (but how to make money out of that?)
<ki7mt> Where I live now, people don't care about technology .. of any kind, we just enjoy the outdoors. Glacier National Park is 2 hours to the North, and Yellowstone 2 hours South, and I live in the Big Belt mountains .. I like it.
<JanC> ki7mt: you mean Harlem in NYC?
<ki7mt> Yes, NYC JanC :-)
<JanC> I walked there, nothing dangerous about it...
<ki7mt> OK
<JanC> except for 1 street maybe
<ki7mt> We'll have to agree to disagree on that point.
<ki7mt> I've no use at all for NY.
<ki7mt> and New Jersey is just as bad, if not worse in some places.
<OerHeks> All towns have a bad side, some warned me to go and live here this side of town, but i feel comfy myself.
<EriC^^> i've only been to amsterdam in europe, but it was lovely
<ki7mt> Like Camden, NJ, Detroit MI, Chester, PA .. those are just great places to live "NOT"
<JanC> one guy got killed in front of our hotel though, 3 min walking away from Times Square  :P
<EriC^^> i wish to see london maybe one day
<OerHeks> Never been to England myself, nor USA.
<EriC^^> usa is different than europe
<EriC^^> at least from what i've seen, i was born in california and lived there for a while
<ki7mt> California is a whole different world :-)
<EriC^^> actually born in cleveland but my parents moved afterwards, but yeah
<EriC^^> california is like a big village or something, in the smaller cities
<JanC> Europe is different from Europe too :P
<JanC> (and the USA from the USA)
<ki7mt> Ca is just, well it's Ca, what can one say, I only lived there for 3yrs, in Silicon Valley, that was enough :-)
<EriC^^> yeah that's true :D
<OerHeks> One good thing about Holand is: people trow away a lot of duo core pc's :-D
<ki7mt> I lived about 20 miles form my office in CA. It used to take me almost 1.5 hours to get to and from work.
<OerHeks> .. not that i can sell them, nobody wants them :-(
<JanC> ki7mt: ugh
<ki7mt> Traffic in the Valley was Horrific.
<ki7mt> is still Horrific.
<JanC> ki7mt: not by car, I hope?
<EriC^^> man amsterdam feels like a big museum or something
<OerHeks> ki7mt,  go on a bicycle
<ki7mt> Yes, BART was only in certain areas.
<EriC^^> all those goth buldings and stuff
<ki7mt> Bay Area Rapid Transit == BART
<OerHeks> EriC^^, indeed, if a fire breaks out in the old town, big risc
<JanC> EriC^^: wait until you see Bruges...  ;)
<ki7mt> OerHeks, You'd have to see the traffic on 101 to understand why that would be suicidal riding a bike :-)
<ki7mt> It's close to being suicidal just drive a care, let along a bike L:-)
<EriC^^> i like cali's weather though, it's pretty odd, in the morning it's freezing but you have to wear a t-shirt cause by 12noon it's so hot you're sweating and sunny
<JanC> ki7mt: ULM plane?  :)
<ki7mt> ULM ?
<ki7mt> KLM ?
<ki7mt> i used to use KLM, BA, Cathay Pacific, UA Emerits and Singapore Air most of the time.
<ki7mt> KLM / BA for US and EU flights, CP ann SA for Asia/ South East Asia, and UA Emerits for Middle East
<JanC> something like http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-uH7nQRHeGfE/UVB5JzlbOEI/AAAAAAAAAAU/lB1BTjetZF4/s1600/AVION-ULTRALIVIANO-ULM.jpg
<EriC^^> rofl
<ki7mt> LOL .. that's what I need now .. just to get to my mailbox JanC  :-)
<ki7mt> it's 3 Miles up the dirt road
<JanC> ULM = Ultra Light Motorized
<ki7mt> Yeah, that's what I need.
<ki7mt> Ok, I gotta head out, taking the horses out for a trail ride with the neighbor kids .. CUAL
<OerHeks> have fun
<daftykins> wow that blakwire fellow couldn't handle a single light hearted joke so much that i'm not getting back to back joke spam in PM
<daftykins> *now getting
<daftykins> so many nutjobs on this network
<OerHeks> daftykins, i am nutjobless:-(
<OerHeks> not sure that is even a valid word
<daftykins> haha, nope
<daftykins> how do you mean?
<OerHeks> ^^  so many nutjobs on this network
<daftykins> you mean you've never had any of these really annoying lusers that take offence to the help given?
<OerHeks> Sure, many of them.
<OerHeks> sometimes i get really bored, like the Q from kokut.
<daftykins> yeah that guy is struggling with simple things
<daftykins> i'm leaving for a while, just can't stand the amount of trolls anymore.
<daftykins> ops are nigh on useless in that place
<OerHeks> its oke daftykins, take a rest man.
<daftykins> :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-20
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> ki7mt: morning :p
<ki7mt> Morning .. how goes it
<lotuspsychje> fine mate tnx
<ki7mt> Im to my eye in Git ion Launchpad .. what an adventure this has become
<lotuspsychje> whats your purpose
<ki7mt> It's working pretty good .. but they have a ways to go before it's at the BZR quality of integration
<ki7mt> Purpose?
<lotuspsychje> yeah with git
<lotuspsychje> what are you doing exactly
<ki7mt> Ok, it's allot easier to manage branches, features and such. Plus I can work diffferent branches from different boxes and not have to worry.
<lotuspsychje> remember our talk about hp + ubuntu= http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/05/new-ubuntu-laptops-available-from-ebuyer-2-2
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ki7mt> wow, is that your UK Store ?
<lotuspsychje> no, im in belgium
<lotuspsychje> but my idea gets spreaded :p
<lotuspsychje> i would rather plug samsung 850 pro in those machines :p
<lotuspsychje> cheap beasts
<ki7mt> LOL .. told you .. gotta be quick in that market :-)
<lotuspsychje> yeah :p but in my country not many ubuntu yet
<ki7mt> Plus they probably have lots of buying power, and get the base units cheap
<lotuspsychje> i tryed to contact HP but never got mail from them
<ki7mt> It's flippen hard to find descent bare-bones laptops, Im always looking for them.
<lotuspsychje> me too, im real curious how they got those
<lotuspsychje> and how much they cost without win + hd
<ki7mt> They probably already have a big purchase contract in place, then made a deal with HP
<lotuspsychje> yeah that would make sense
<lotuspsychje> i dont have the money for big purchases
<ki7mt> They probably use / sell to HP laptops to companies, or have a big channel partner deal for servers.
<lotuspsychje> i need a fast company that can deliver barebones one by one
<lotuspsychje> its bad idea to have much hardware in store
<lotuspsychje> every customer has other needs right
<ki7mt> Good luck with that .. they want million dollar commitments and buying orders like 100 units at a time or something
<lotuspsychje> loool
<lotuspsychje> so you think their so cheap because of the big ammount they ordered?
<ki7mt> I really like the Laptop Idea, Im going toward the Micro Market, Mini-ITX, RPI2's CubiBoards, the stuff you can get one at a time.
<lotuspsychje> yeah im thinking of replacing the regular desktop into those
<ki7mt> Im in the same boat as you, can never source descent Laptops in low volume.
<lotuspsychje> well i have found one or 2 companies who did mail me
<lotuspsychje> lemme check holdon
<ki7mt> Mini-ITX is a fraction of the cost of a full desktop. Loaded with an SSD it's lightning fast.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> http://www.dragoncomputers.eu/folder?gclid=Cj0KEQjw4fCqBRDM1ZKhk5jfo6IBEiQAZQ97OE2LnqzveCgzmKMdjPHgIZQUzp_zdaTBzg4Xch4LOmEaAvu-8P8HAQ
<lotuspsychje> they can deliver everything besides barebone laptops
<lotuspsychje> http://www.laptopplus.nl/
<lotuspsychje> and this one everything
<ki7mt> That's not a bad price, 399 EU .. I didn't look at the specs though
<lotuspsychje> those clevo barebones might be an idea perhaps
<ki7mt> Yeah, Im pretty picky though. I like only Enermax PSU's, and Intel CPU's .. Im partitial to ASUS MB's but will use others if I have too.
<lotuspsychje> yeah intel cpu and wifi we discussed last time, would rocknroll
<ki7mt> I tend to stay with wat is supported most, and has rock solid reliability
<lotuspsychje> ill surely use that
<lotuspsychje> +ubuntu hardware 4 life
<ki7mt> Look into the I3's m8 .. you can save allot of Duckies gettign a Dual core i3 3.6 / 3.8 CPU .. most folks never max out their box for normal computing.
<lotuspsychje> yeah indeed + ssd will go lightning fast
<ki7mt> It's still a Dual core, but it's half the price of an i5
<lotuspsychje> and who needs game machines anyway these days
<ki7mt> Yes, spend the money on an SSD +i3 and it's a rocken fast box.
<ki7mt> Game boxes are different of course, so is Dev boxes, but we're talking about the average user that doesn't have 2 grand to spend on a box.
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> your full of good ideas im gonna use :p
<ki7mt> I could easily spend 3000/4000 bucks on a high end game box, but, do they really "need it" == NO .. they just "want it"
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2opTsYGJGCg
<lotuspsychje> ssd i3 ubuntu
<ki7mt> I just helped a guy build an i3 + SSD a week or so ago .. he's over the moon with it, says its the fastest box he's ever used. Has Ubuntu on it of course.
<lotuspsychje> : ) nice
<lotuspsychje> and you use LTS also?
<lotuspsychje> or latest
<ki7mt> That's all I ever recommend .. I test the in-between releases, but I don't use them daily.
<lotuspsychje> me neither
<ki7mt> LTS that is
<lotuspsychje> what i wanna achieve is to become cheaper of those big multinational stores
<lotuspsychje> and more stable/fast
<ki7mt> Im on 14.04 here and very happy with it. 15.04 is pretty good though. But, there's nothing earth shattering for the "normal user" .. the devs need it for systemD testing, but the average user can't tell the difference.
<lotuspsychje> 16.04 sounds promising also :p
<ki7mt> Why these folks want a distro that only has 9mo of support is beyond me.
<lotuspsychje> they talking on that convergence
<lotuspsychje> yeah me neither
<lotuspsychje> i would put most of the focus on LTS
<lotuspsychje> 14.04 has been the best ubuntu ever
<ki7mt> Yup, my next upgrade with be 16.04
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> i dint have 1 box yet that couldnt install 14.04
<ki7mt> But I ahve 14.10 and two or three DE's in 15.04 on this box.
<lotuspsychje> i installed more then 30+ already
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ki7mt> this is the box Im on now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11240721/
<lotuspsychje> what you think of internet of things?
<lotuspsychje> looool
<lotuspsychje> all those disks :p
<ki7mt> Has win64, a win64-server, and somthign like 6 or 8 primary partition installs.
<ki7mt> Yeah, I laugh when somebody says they cant multi-boot Ubuntu .. LMAO
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> i only singleboot ubuntu
<ki7mt> I have have apps I have to work with in Windows, so I gotta test them there.
<lotuspsychje> would be nice one day to have a real emulator
<lotuspsychje> like a multi Os deamon tools
<lotuspsychje> to 'run' every software on any Os
<ki7mt> This is one of my Win/Linux cross over projects: https://sourceforge.net/projects/jtsdk/
<lotuspsychje> cool!
<ki7mt> Checkout the features, that instal has: Mingw in one env, MSYS in another env, Cygwin in another, can compile Python2 and 3 apps, Plus QT5 apps.
<lotuspsychje>     QT5 + mingw32 (GCC 4.8.0) winpthread Tool Chain
<lotuspsychje>     MinGW32 (GCC 4.8.1) pthread Tool Chain
<lotuspsychje>     MSYS Base Environment + Autotools
<lotuspsychje>     Cygwin x86/32bit Bash, Gnu Coreutils, Git, SVN + much more ...
<lotuspsychje>     Python2 / Python3 with Tcl/Tk in Seperate Environments
<lotuspsychje>     InnoSetup and NSIS Installer Build Applications
<lotuspsychje>     Build Scripts for WSJT, WSJT-X, WSPR, WSPR-X and MAP65
<lotuspsychje>     Build Scripts for All WSJT Documentation
<lotuspsychje>     Supports Win32/64 and Linux x86/x86_64
<lotuspsychje> nice list
<ki7mt> Yeah, was a PITA to get working on Windows
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<ki7mt> I wrote all of the custome /etc/skel stuff and all the build scripts in DOS !!! major nightmare.
<lotuspsychje> sounds crazy
<ki7mt> But I do have a slick Cygwin installer script though, fully automated.
<ki7mt> Yeah, this is even more crazy ..
<lotuspsychje> yeah im also a handy package fan
<ki7mt> It was all done so I could get the apps ported to Linux
<lotuspsychje> to ease up our linux life
<ki7mt> Oh yeah, and the scripts also built the Win32 installers, for the applications they compile, that was an interesting learnign curve :-) I did all the InnoSetp, the other Devs did the NSIS
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ki7mt> But, the guy that is the Main developer, Joe (K1JT), he's a Nobel Prize Winning Astrophysicists .. so I was happy to help
<ki7mt> It's not every day you get to interact to a Nobel prize dude
<lotuspsychje> :p:p
<lotuspsychje> gotta split mate breakfast with wife
<lotuspsychje> see you next interesting discussion :p
<ki7mt> This dud has won more awards the Forest Gump: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Hooton_Taylor,_Jr.
<ki7mt> .. dude ..
<lotuspsychje> bbl :p
<ki7mt> Ok, I need to go get ready for my UBuntu Menbership Interview... CUL
<lotuspsychje> yayyy
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> evening to all
<daftykins> o/
<daftykins> greets
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hello mate :p
<lotuspsychje> hows it going?
<daftykins> all the better for not being in #ubuntu right now that's for sure ;)
<daftykins> but yep all good here thanks - and yourself?
<lotuspsychje> great, whats happening in main?
<daftykins> ah i just got tired of the trolls last night
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> Hi lotuspsychje daftykins
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hello
<daftykins> \o
<OerHeks> this brad dude too, wants to install on external usb3
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: he's on here since this morning
<daftykins> ah that one was in yesterday
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> in some ways i suppose you have to admire those that are willing to take multiple days to get ubuntu on their machine
<daftykins> that guest Eric had been helping seems to have taken a week
<lotuspsychje> roflol
<lotuspsychje> yeah i told eric he's being following by shadow trolss
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> and nobody use !who anymore
<lotuspsychje> looks like a jungle out there
<OerHeks> If you can stand helping in #ubuntu, you sure would earn a job.
<daftykins> i love the smell of napalm in the morning.
<OerHeks> .. wait ... i am jobless
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lol
<lotuspsychje> 1st line helpdesk linux $$$$$$$$$
<OerHeks> No, 2nd line pls
<lotuspsychje> loool
<OerHeks> let the 1st write down something usefull
<lotuspsychje> its more like 10 lines at the same time :p
<daftykins> assuming it can be extracted from the helpee unakin to blood from a stone ;)
<lotuspsychje> Liebknecht: hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: eric was installing snappy on qemu the other day
<lotuspsychje> fooling around a bit
<Liebknecht> lotuspsychje: huh
<Liebknecht> hai*
<lotuspsychje> Liebknecht: ah we thought you were idling :p
<lotuspsychje> you are alive!
<OerHeks> tgm is now in snappy, working on something.
<lotuspsychje> !info tgm
<ubot5> Package tgm does not exist in vivid
<OerHeks> i follow that stuff too
<lotuspsychje> whats tgm
<Liebknecht> Sorry I've been really busy
<Liebknecht> :P
<OerHeks> err no, ubuntu member Thomas <tgm4883>
<lotuspsychje> Liebknecht: no sweat
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ah!
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: did you read that article on apt-get will use snappy?
<OerHeks> Yes, awesome.
<lotuspsychje> sounds a rocksolid idea
<OerHeks> Next step, after DM, packaging.
<lotuspsychje> but the cloud, i dont like too much
<lotuspsychje> the idea of data get stored on remote frightens me
<Liebknecht> lotuspsychje: I've also been bouncing from Ubuntu, Win10, and Arch
<Liebknecht> I should just get 1TB drives and put them all on my system haha
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> i love this rant > http://www.networkworld.com/article/2923882/opensource-subnet/ubuntus-shuttleworths-call-to-arms-in-open-source-stirs-up-controversy.html
<lotuspsychje> Liebknecht: hows arch these days?
<Liebknecht> lotuspsychje: easier to install
<Liebknecht> lotuspsychje: Much, much easier
<OerHeks> not the rant, but you will read an interest and admire in that story
<OerHeks> :-D
<daftykins> lawl arch
<ki7mt> daftykins, Can I send you a quick pm ?
<daftykins> er sure
 * lotuspsychje_ doesnt like timeouts oO
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: no guest users follwing you, its all clear :p
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: hehe
<daftykins> i had highlights from that guy too
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> i didn't really get why he/she had so many issues installing
<EriC^^> who?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: that guest you helped so long
<EriC^^> oh, guest212121212
<daftykins> the one with the kernel panic on boot, seemed to be getting into a real mess with EFI vs. legacy early on?
<daftykins> yeah
<ki7mt> why do people insist on using the root account on a Sudo system
<lotuspsychje> dont have a clue
<lotuspsychje> thats asking for trouble
<ki7mt> Yeah, I know, but this guys thinks it's ok.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> no wonder things break so much
<lotuspsychje> ki7mt: i wonder why he needs that file anyway lib..
<daftykins> oh dear you've not got back that one that runs X as root?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> yes we do
<daftykins> ugh, what was the nick?
<lotuspsychje> fxmulder
<daftykins> hrmm must've changed
<lotuspsychje> well he apt-get install a lib with root
<ki7mt> The problem is, dpkg / apt-get authiticates through the sudoers file, root, is not in there %admin is, and his sudo admin user.
<ki7mt> Under an account that is, it's in there as a user
<ki7mt> Like so: # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command: %sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<EriC^^> ki7mt: that shouldn't matter
<ki7mt> But if root is not in that group, when dpkg / apt-get tries to authenticate it will fail would it not?
<EriC^^> i dont think it authenticate, it just runs the program with uid=0
<EriC^^> we always install stuff from chroots and you're root there
<ki7mt> That's from like a LiveCD or something right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> in debian you don't automatically get a sudo'd user and you can install stuff as root too
<ki7mt> or on a bootstrap install where (sudo, the application) has not been installed to the user space /usr/bin etc
<ki7mt> Yes, Debian is different.
<lotuspsychje> but apt-get isnt meant to be runned by root on ubuntu right EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> sudo instead?
<ki7mt> Not on Debian, you use root unless you install sudo
<EriC^^> why not? it literally doesn't use any environment variables of the user
<EriC^^> sudo is a suid program > runs apt-get for you with uid=0
<lotuspsychje> doesnt it hold a security risk when your root instead of sudo
<EriC^^> how so?
<lotuspsychje> vunrable package perhaps or whatever
<ki7mt> Yes, thats is where I think it gets hung up when you enable the root account, somehow, exactly where Im not sure. But I've hit this same issue, many times and never found the exact reason why.
<EriC^^> it's the same as running it as root, except sudo might use a different environment that's passed to apt-get
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: same thing, if the package had some type of vulnerability it would still have uid=0, actually with sudo it might be worse cause it might know the user you use
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but if someone takes over the system tru lets say vnc, and sees the terminal with root...he could do nasty things right
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah, i'm not saying logging in as root is a good thing at all
<EriC^^> just that using apt-get as root won't break anything
<lotuspsychje> okay
<EriC^^> logging in as root is pretty stupid, i guess except someone has a good reason or something
<lotuspsychje> never tryed it myself :p
<EriC^^> hehe
<ki7mt> I have and paid the price for it .. LOL .. reimaged the box shortly after :-)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ki7mt> I needed something for a web-server custom compile, and stupidly followed a how too .. bad idea !
<ki7mt> Here's another example, broken box, via activating root user: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1877557
<lotuspsychje> only bad news indeed
<lotuspsychje> unless like EriC^^ says, you have a real good reason and know what your doing
<ki7mt> that's pretty old though, but Im sure there are more rescent examples to be found .. lol
<EriC^^> yeah chown -R myuser: / will break things :P
<EriC^^> it's pretty easy to make a mistake if you're logged in as root all the time
<ki7mt> I do, when Im on a real root system, no problem, but this RootSudo stuff, man I avoid it like the plague
<lotuspsychje> true
<EriC^^> let me delete some stuff ... rm -r * , oh crap why is my desktop disintegrating
<lotuspsychje> loool
<ki7mt> LOL yeah, clean out the ole trash bin in /
<lotuspsychje> on windows you dont even need to be logged in as admin, rootkits find their way in anywayz
<ki7mt> Yeah, the hacks bust it for you, dont have to do anything at all normally :-)
<lotuspsychje> i read lot of security news, its crazy what they can do these days
<lotuspsychje> its like the whole world is one botnet
<ki7mt> At least with *Nix, if I bust it, I got no one else to blame :-)
<lotuspsychje> ki7mt: i recently scanned with clamav as test, its database holds those recent linux exploits too
<ki7mt> Yeah, I dont enable anythiny in browsers and all email is txt . no HTML
<lotuspsychje> lol oldskool lynx style
<ki7mt> Yeah, Lynx rules !!
<lotuspsychje> !info links
<ubot5> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-2 (vivid), package size 358 kB, installed size 1093 kB
<lotuspsychje> thats a nice one
<ki7mt> I think Links is the oldest browser out there, or at least close to it.
<lotuspsychje> i downloaded music livesets on soundcloud with it without lags :p
<ki7mt> Lynx and Midnight Commander Babe :-)
<lotuspsychje> :p:p
<lotuspsychje> and a green on black terminal
<ki7mt> That's all I need really, if I could learn how to use IRSSI I'd use that too.
<lotuspsychje> i dont find irssi handy
<lotuspsychje> xchat all the way here
<lotuspsychje> also green on black
<ki7mt> Iv'e tried, allot, but I just can't get the hang of it.
<lotuspsychje> to change channels with ctrl
<lotuspsychje> bit unhandy
<ki7mt> Some guys say it the best there is, and there's a stupid number of modules / plugins for it
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ki7mt> Ive probably spent more time messing with plugins than actually using it, prob why I sux at it.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ki7mt> where did the root guy go .. seems he left
<lotuspsychje> he broke his system :p
<ki7mt> It's definately Borked', how bad, nobody knows.
<ki7mt> It really annoys me that I can't find why enabling that account causes the problem.
<EriC^^> ki7mt: you mean enabling the root account as in setting a password for it?
<EriC^^> or doing sudo -i; then typing apt-get install something?
<ki7mt> Enabling the root account, why that breaks things
<lotuspsychje> ki7mt: http://oi57.tinypic.com/fub3o3.jpg
<ki7mt> Ok, that's cool .. that's about how smart I feel on this root issue :-)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> mooo
<ki7mt> Yeahh, Mooooooo
<ki7mt> we have plenty of that around my place here thousands of Moooo Cows
<lotuspsychje> i bet my country has more
<ki7mt> I dont know
<lotuspsychje> .be
<lotuspsychje> you?
<ki7mt> Montana
<lotuspsychje> i loose
<lotuspsychje> more cows in usa
<lotuspsychje> so far for quality ubuntu discussions oO
<OerHeks> Moo
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lol
<lotuspsychje> nite nite
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-21
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> mooo
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: nihao!
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yowza!^2
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: ordered your MX yet :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, version 2.0 perhaps.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-22
<ablest1980> ello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: :p
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu website shows LTS as primary download for desktop, still so many choose 15.04 :p
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hello :p
<lotuspsychje> alot of security holes getting patched lately
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-Linux-Kernel-Vulnerability-Patched-in-Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-Trusty-Tahr-482082.shtml
<OerHeks> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-3332.html
<lotuspsychje> vivid and wily not affected
<OerHeks> Well, all i know is that kernel 4.x is also not stable
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ uname -a
<lotuspsychje> Linux R00TB0X 3.13.0-53-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 13 18:10:29 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> you are brave.
<lotuspsychje> and stable on trusty :p
<OerHeks> Linux oerpc 3.16.0-38-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 7 10:51:21 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> cool
<OerHeks> somehowe i want to delay the 15.04 systemd version.
<lotuspsychje> ill stick to lts
<lotuspsychje> and wait for 16.04
<lotuspsychje> !release
<ubot5> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !16.04
<lotuspsychje> no codename yet
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: do you know if it used to be latest ubuntu desktop on top? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<lotuspsychje> now it shows 15.04 as second option
<OerHeks> yes, it is, and 15.10 alpha is called werewolf wily
<lotuspsychje> i mean, its a good thing to put LTS as first download option
<lotuspsychje> so most will download stable
<OerHeks> lts is pretty stable, sure
<lotuspsychje> 'Recommended for most users.'
<lotuspsychje> i like that :p
<OerHeks> overall, there is one problem, when a new user discoveres the system has uefi.
<lotuspsychje> most systems have uefi lately, thats true
<lotuspsychje> and if they want dualboot oO
<lotuspsychje> the nightmare begins
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: but lucky, some boxes can install ubuntu by default on uefi too
<lotuspsychje> no bios changes
<lotuspsychje> but many boxes do need fastboot+secureboot off
<OerHeks> good reason to make a list of machines and their pro/cons
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: good idea
<OerHeks> but that should already exist
<EriC^^> heya lotuspsychje :P
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-24
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: evening mate
<ablest1980> hello
<lotuspsychje> good sunny sunday to all
<ablest1980> ty
<ablest1980> XD
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: hello mate
<ablest1980> hello
<ablest1980> lotuspsychje, anyway to get a stronger wireless single in ubuntu
<ablest1980> signal
<ablest1980> i keep losing my signal and its weak
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: greetings mate
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yowza!^2
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock: evening mate :p
<wafflejock> hey afternoon here, but g'evening
<lotuspsychje> we are always giving support, so we have a supporters discussion in here :p
<lotuspsychje> feel free to add to favs
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje, cool yup saved in hexchat, good to know about this channel thx
<lotuspsychje> tnx and welcome :p
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/FUSE-Exploit-Closed-in-All-Ubuntu-OSes-482019.shtml
<EriC^> #linux
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: hello mate
<EriC^> hi
<EriC^> i was too slow :P
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lotuspsychje> have to go movietime :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^: you can takeover support now :p
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-23
<TheMarius> ubuntu devs here? take a look at www.appimage.org .... something to integrade/cooperate with reg. snappy soon coming to ubuntu? and whoever came up with snappy packages deserves flowers from linux torvalds personally, its just what linux needs!
<Bashing-om> WB EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> thanks Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> I have allowed this to turn into a mad house .
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> what's the deal with sonic
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: lightdm does not start .. 16.04. radeon driver . xorg and lshw show no problems .
<EriC^^> oh
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: sonic can not start any account from the login screen . yuk .
<ibrumfield> GM lotus
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Oh lotuspsychje That time already ? Time flys as we have fun .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: are you on xenial yourself?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Not yet .. going to get that SSD and install on it all fresh .
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<Bashing-om> At least it will be when I can make it happen . Lawn mowers, weed eaters, auto coolant .... groceries ... I got to squeeze in the monies somewhere for a SSD !
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i always look around if i can re-sell something to make money
<lotuspsychje> im pretty active on 2nd hand websites
<Bashing-om> Well, I am of this mind ; If I did not want it, I would not have bought it .. I got nothing I want to sell .
<lotuspsychje> ah,that sounds perfect minimalistic lifestyle :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: sonic has a failure of lightdm to start .. messing about for several hours and I have no clue why .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: oh? ubuntu version? upgrade or clean install?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Clean install, 16.04 was good for a few days .. xorg log shows no problem  loading radeon . Not even able to start the GUI from TTY1 . Poster has no odea of what might have happened . Out of patience now and going for the nuclear solution . But I sure would like to learn the why .
<ibrumfield> Bashing-om: thank god ssd's are cheap as hell now, only reason i have one
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: thats weird it worked for a few days before, radeon driver should be pretty stable
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: No doubt it is sometung in the UI . reconfigured the greeter and unity .. still no joy .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: tested the guest session?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: My 1st approach .. not even able to get the login screen to activate any account . yikes !
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: could also be due to newer kernel recently
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: make him load a previous one to test also
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hey .. not that ^^ is an idea !
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.22.23 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> recent one here
<lotuspsychje> ibrumfield: yeah some brands are rather cheap, but think Bashing-om wants a samsung
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: Gotcha, i picked up a crucial cheap. dont know about the samsung ones
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: alot of acpi issues we got solved in main, with updating to kernel 4.6 on xenial aswell
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yakkety moving to 4.6 soon also
<Bashing-om> I am going to buy into their spiel of " better technology ' in Samsung's controller .
<lotuspsychje> samsung is the best
<lotuspsychje> i have a friend with server company with only samsung pro ssd's
<ibrumfield> Bashing-om: definitly get what you pay for
<lotuspsychje> and he said he hammered them 24/7 and never got 1 fail yet
<lotuspsychje> ibrumfield: the 850 pro gets 10 years warranty imagine
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: Im just using it in a thinpad so i dont need anything hardcore
<Bashing-om> I think ' best ' for the money .  SSDs like graphic's cards .. the sky is the limit on cost .
<Bashing-om> ( I have run this ole box for several years on a $15 ATI card ) .
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: wow, those really arent priced bad at newegg
<lotuspsychje> ibrumfield: i got the 850 pro 128gig for like 90$
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: i might look into those, i need to pick one up for my desktop. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> got one myself in netbook here
<lotuspsychje> 8sec ubuntu boot, 3sec halt
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I can beat that boot time here on spinners .. imagine no wait at all on a SSD .
<lotuspsychje> yeah its only a netbook here
<lotuspsychje> 4gig ram
<Bashing-om> Now, If I were booting to a GUI .. I can accept that my boot time would be much greater .
<ibrumfield> either of you know what the purpose of history-daemon is?
<Bashing-om> ibrumfield: Rings no bells here .
<ibrumfield> its constantly maxing out a core on my cpu.. Just started happening today out of nowhere.
<lotuspsychje> ibrumfield: ubuntu version? upgrade or clean?
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: 16.04 clean, been running for weeks with no problems until tonight.
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> ibrumfield: you too try a previous kernel, see if that sorts
<lotuspsychje> ibrumfield: sounds like a new !bug
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: thanks man, i will
<lotuspsychje> ibrumfield: any luck?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: im about to hit a warm steamy shower :p
<lotuspsychje> have a good night if i dont see you anymore
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: nope.. still just maxing out one core. weird
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I meet ya here ... bout me getting off place .
<lotuspsychje> ibrumfield: ok i advise a new bug mate
<lotuspsychje> ibrumfield: explain the whole storry, add logs, saying tested several kernel, perhaps also try a 4.6 wily kernel
<lotuspsychje> ibrumfield: to make the devs work easier
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: thanks i will going to sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/history-daemon for now to disable it
<lotuspsychje> dax: wich channel do factoid request spam in?
<dax> lotuspsychje: I don't understand the question.
<lotuspsychje> dax: if we request a factoid trigger, wich channel does the ops get messaged?
<lotuspsychje> dax: just wondering cause we had 2 requests recently, if you guys received correctly
<dax> if you submit a factoid suggestion, it goes to #ubuntu-ops if you talked to ubottu, or #ubuntu-irc for the ubot clones
<lotuspsychje> dax: can you re-call those requests to see if received well?
<lotuspsychje> or only live?
<dax> it just echoes to channel, there's no further functionality
<dax> both channels are publicly logged
<lotuspsychje> dax: so if nobody was online at that time of request, they could be lost?
<dax> if nobody reads scrollback, which at least one person makes a habit of doing
<lotuspsychje> dax: can i test one with you right now?
<dax> *shrug* sure
<lotuspsychje> incomming
<dax> 04:34 < ubottu/#ubuntu-ops> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !no, !apache2 <reply> Apache is the most commonly used Web server on Linux systems. See how to install on 16.04 : https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> would be nice if there was a callback system
<lotuspsychje> i dont wanna end up spamming ops channel right :p
<lotuspsychje> dax: ducasse had a recent zfs request also
<dax> apache one done, I still know zero about zfs
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> dax: ill let ducasse message you then when he's awake?
<lotuspsychje> or highlight?
<dax> < dax>  lotuspsychje: zfs stuff is probably best off going to another op, i don't know anything about it or support it :c
<lotuspsychje> dax: ok, ill tell him to request on more active moment then
<dax> *nod*. I just pulled it from my logs and reminded -ops about it also
<lotuspsychje> great tnx!
<lotuspsychje> dax: we still need a good !systemd replacement also, for users asking us for proper start/stop commands
<lotuspsychje> dax: all around systemd usage
<dax> systemctl start foo, systemctl stop foo, systemctl enable foo, systemctl disable foo
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> dax: this any good? http://www.howtogeek.com/216454/how-to-manage-systemd-services-on-a-linux-system/
<lotuspsychje> with handy pics
<dax> it suffers from that silly wordpress behavior of converting -- to –
<lotuspsychje> yeah with ads also
<dax> the digitalocean one is fine imho
<dax> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<lotuspsychje> dax: i think oerheks missed something on that one
<dax> 2016-05-16 16:14:55     < OerHeks>      nice, but i miss systemd-analyze and the bootchart " systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg  "
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: you still got your url found
<dax> meh, not gonna get the complete guide to everything systemd in one command
<dax> for the people looking to do basic service management, the DO guide's plenty
<lotuspsychje> ok ok
<lotuspsychje> lets do the ocean one then
<dax> !search systemd
<ubot5> Found: systemd, systemd-#ubuntu-offtopic
 * dax grins at the -ot one
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dax> !systemd-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubot5> Everyone arguing about systemd is wrong. See http://uselessd.darknedgy.net/ProSystemdAntiSystemd/ and ask a chanop to do @random systemd sysvinit to decide a winner.
<dax> anyways
<dax> !systemd
<ubot5> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<lotuspsychje> this one is good for the converting from upstart
<dax> !systemd
<ubot5> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<lotuspsychje> great!
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> thats gonna solve alot of trouble :p
<dax> unfortunately, I learned systemd by reading every one of Lennart's "systemd for administrators" posts, which is quite a bit too much reading to suggest in #ubuntu :)
<dax> anyways, be back in a bit
<lotuspsychje> yeah, and i didnt came across a decent ubuntu wiki yet neither
<lotuspsychje> kk tnx again
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I have several links in respect to systemd . one in partitcular ? My memory is some kind of bad .. why I keep a data base .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: trigger got fixxed nvm mate :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Ain't it wonderful when things get fixed :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<Bashing-om> Eyes they be a crossin, time to call it ; Good nite .
<ducasse> morning, all.
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<ducasse> afternoon :)
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje, ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj , ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1583114
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1583114 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Dhcpdiscover loops on interval until network-manager restart" [Low,New]
<lotuspsychje> they ask me to put in upstream bug?
<lotuspsychje> what has gnome have to do in this?
<TJ-> Gnome is the host project for NetworkManager
<lotuspsychje> ah
<TJ-> Your bug will be good company with some of mine :D
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: so make the exact same bug to that gnome page?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: if you're being told its an upstream issue, yes.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wich categorie would nm fall in?
<TJ-> NetworkManager :)
<lotuspsychje> and subcategory?
<lotuspsychje> api, distro specific?
<TJ-> Product: NetworkManager Component: Wi-Fo
<TJ-> Wi-Fo
<TJ-> Wi-Fi !!
<Switches> Wi-Fo sounds better though.
<lotuspsychje> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=766786
<ubot5> Gnome bug 766786 in Wi-Fi "Dhcpdiscover loops on interval until network-manager restart on Ubuntu 16.04" [Normal,New]
<lotuspsychje> there we go
<EriC^^> TJ-: a real teaser norux's issue
<lotuspsychje> lets hope my wifo gets fixxed soon
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, if you have a problem with nm widget, just use "nmcli con up "
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: what does that do?
<BluesKaj> oops dunno if it works for wifi ,
<lotuspsychje> well i dont have this every boot
<lotuspsychje> weird situation
<BluesKaj> i used it a while to connect via ethernet when the nm wasn't working/autoconnecting
<BluesKaj> nmcli in the terminal was handy
<lotuspsychje> this bug should even exist :p
<lotuspsychje> should not
<TJ-> BluesKaj: yes, nmcli does everything
<TJ-> We've had to fall back to using it instead of nm-applet due to all the bugs that are yet to be fixed
<TJ-> To get the list of wifi networks "nmcli device wifi list"
<BluesKaj> yeah TJ- used to connect to vpn , with vpn server uuid , worked perfectly
<BluesKaj> used it
<TJ-> you can use the connection name with "... id "<name>"
<TJ-> easier than typing uuids :)
<BluesKaj> copy and paste works :-)
<lotuspsychje> im gonna wait until this fixxes by itself tru update
<TJ-> cheating :)
<BluesKaj> just use nmcli com to list available connections
<TJ-> I'm in a hotel right now, and use it to bring up the wifi and the vpn
<BluesKaj> com=con
<TJ-> the "nmcli device wifi list" is pretty colours ... even shows signal strength using ASCII blocks
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: dax requested your zfs trigger again to the other ops
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: requestes triggers dont get stored, is why
<lotuspsychje> and we have 1 new: !apache2 for xenial and 1 edited !systemd
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: ok, i'll try it again.
<lotuspsychje> !zfs
<ubot5> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<lotuspsychje> !apache2
<ubot5> Apache HTTP Server is the most commonly used HTTP server on Linux systems. For setup information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html . For information on setting up a "LAMP stack", see /msg ubottu !lamp.
<lotuspsychje> !systemd
<ubot5> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<BluesKaj> TJ-, my laptop uses only the 2.4 ghz band , does the wifi have better reach at the lower or higher end of that band,? ch 10 barely cuts it ifrom my patio in the back
<TJ-> higher frequency, less obstacle penetration
<ducasse> maybe i should rather add a small note on the zfs wiki regarding the zfs on / thing...
<TJ-> but in the same band you shouldn't be able to notice a difference
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah could be usefull more
<BluesKaj> TJ-, yeah that's what I thought..maybe I'll drop the router to ch4 , ch6 is crowded due to the router default
<TJ-> BluesKaj: in 2.4GHz band only (in North Amaerica) channels 1, 6 and 11 are non-overlapping (assuming standard 20MHz wide channels)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: ok, i'll join the wiki team and suggest an edit.
<TJ-> BluesKaj: if 802.11gn is in use using HT channels, they're 40MHz wide, so there's even more collision
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: nice!
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey EriC^^ , how are you today?
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<pauljw> so far so good :)
<EriC^^> :)
<pauljw> brb
<dax> any WinUSB alternatives for 16.04? http://onetransistor.blogspot.com/2016/04/install-winusb-on-ubuntu-1604-lts.html isn't supportable :(
<dax> (as far as I know the answer is "no")
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> i didnt test winusb on xenial yet
<dax> tl;dr: new wxwidgets breaks it
<lotuspsychje> too bad winusb was neat for win iso's
<lotuspsychje> there is also multisystem, but not sure it supports windows iso's
<lotuspsychje> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<lotuspsychje> dax: its official site shows win icons
<lotuspsychje> but only tested ubuntu iso's myself
<lotuspsychje> i had 6 iso's on 1 usb with multisystem pretty neat
<dax> that installation script is quite something
<lotuspsychje> yeah its a bit dirty i know
<dax> it's getting to the point where I just wanna say "if you want to make a Windows LiveUSB, go find a Windows computer" and make this ##windows' problem :|
<lotuspsychje> yeah i didnt use it for quiet a time winusb
<lotuspsychje> but in some cases its handy of course
<ducasse> ...and another spam source is born. *sigh*
<nacc> just so i understand it, postfixadmin just provides an interface to administer postfix, right?
<nacc> that's just the MTA part of it
<daftykins> pass
<daftykins> #ubuntu-server might respond
<OerHeks> Now i understand he just wants a client on his server that fetches his gmail/whatevermail ?
<ducasse> nacc: i think so, i always manage postfix with vi and postconf.
<daftykins> the name is pretty suggestive though ;)
<daftykins> !info postfixadmin
<nacc> OerHeks: no he wants the whole thing, all running on his server
<ubot5> postfixadmin (source: postfixadmin): Virtual mail hosting interface for Postfix. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.7-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 790 kB, installed size 2308 kB
<nacc> "whole thing" => full e-mail stack
<OerHeks> oh, but we need more email-zombie servers .. no?
<nacc> heh
<ducasse> i wonder if it is really a good idea to tell these people about these tools.
<ducasse> email admin'ing scares me :)
<daftykins> not really, anything that makes learning to perform a server setup role properly is misleading users into thinking doing something is easier than it is
<daftykins> er i failed big time on that sentence
<daftykins> "hand holding programs are bad, mmk"
<ducasse> "friends don't let friends use webmin"
<daftykins> well you can't on debian distros anymore anyway, it's advised against due to not working with the package management setup
<ducasse> good :)
<daftykins> doesn't stop folks trying to run it :(
<ducasse> you are probably right. at least it provides a learning experience when it breaks.
<daftykins> only if they join the dots perhaps :)
<DArqueBishop> ducasse: you wouldn't believe how many times I saw people coming into #squirrelmail or #roundcube with problems, and have to be told that a) their IMAP or SMTP server is throwing the error they're whining about, and b) despite was the vast majority of HOWTOs would tell you, setting up a properly configured mail server is arcane and difficult.
<DArqueBishop> s/despite was/despite what/
<ducasse> oh, i would :) admin'ing mail *properly* is probably one of the hardest services to run, imo.
<daftykins> i tend to push people toward google apps or similar if they're thinking of going down the self-run route
<DArqueBishop> Agreed wholeheartedly.
<daftykins> life is too short to be dealing with that kind of stuff
<DArqueBishop> I've been running my own personal mail environment for fifteen years or so, but it's not for the faint of heart (or those without a hint of masochism).
<ducasse> ..or the totally paranoid. i kinda like control of my mail.
<ducasse> (..or _for_ the...)
<daftykins> how do you handle the moments of downtime required for rebooting etc?
<ducasse> i have two :)
<daftykins> heh
<ducasse> it's not really a huge problem, it's soooo low traffic, and the dc the primary is in has good links to the outside world.
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> i just sort of imagine the moments a machine is unavailable, someone sending an email and it being lost forever :)
<DArqueBishop> daftykins: that's why you have a secondary MX somewhere. ;-)
<ducasse> no, it goes to the secondary mx.
<ducasse> ninja'd.
<daftykins> that adds a bit more to your average first time user's plans
<DArqueBishop> Even most MTAs will wait a specified amount of time (like a few days) before it gives up and marks a message as undeliverable.
<ducasse> right, it tries the mx records in descending order and waits for a while before trying them again. and so on until the message times out.
<ducasse> aiui.
<ducasse> does anyone think there would be an interest in a yubikey page on the ubuntu wiki?
<daftykins> can't hurt, there really nothing as-is?
<ducasse> not on the wiki, the info that is relevant to ubuntu is scattered in a zillion blogs etc.
<OerHeks> ducasse, yes, if it isn't there already
<OerHeks> howto use, howto use with ubuntu=one atc
 * OerHeks puts on reading glasses .. wait
<ducasse> i've been setting mine up for ssh, gpg etc, and needed to piece together info from several places. just might be nice with one page that covers the basics, i thought.
<OerHeks> ducasse, you know yubico team? https://launchpad.net/~yubico/+archive/ubuntu/stable  and https://developers.yubico.com/yubico-pam/Manuals/pam_yubico.8.html
<OerHeks> ducasse, but there are many types of auth, Blue FIDO U2F and others
<ducasse> yes, the yubikey supports a lot of different standards etc, it was a bit confusing at first figuring out what to use. still, some things like setting it up for ssh and gpg could be nice to have on the wiki.
<OerHeks> linux action show jul 2015 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3D1gqXPW98
<OerHeks> and this url i have stored in my bookmarks http://seabre.github.io/blog/2015/10/17/local-two-factor-authentication-with-u2f-on-ubuntu-14-dot-04/ end.
<ducasse> u2f is nice, hope firefox gets built-in support soon.
<OerHeks> i would like to see a list on that wiki what service uses what auth version
<OerHeks> oh, you did find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA#Yubikey ?
<ducasse> i hadn't noticed that you need to join a team to enable it, i'll do that tomorrow :)
<ducasse> yubico has a list of various services and the protocols they support. most seem to use u2f now.
<ducasse> a few, like lastpass, use the yubico otp, and there are otp or challenge-response plugins for some other password managers, like keepass.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-24
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje - up early?
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> 8h22 here :p
<ducasse> here too :)
<lotuspsychje> cuppa tea & irc :p
<ducasse> just saw your 'good morning' message at 6:59 - i was in no shape to log on then :)
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the external .deb install in gnome-software should be solved on updating system
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-software
<ubot5> gnome-software (source: gnome-software): Software Center for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.20.1+git20160426.1.a976144-ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 236 kB, installed size 1058 kB
<lotuspsychje> patched
<ducasse> ah, good. i personally don't use it, but i'm glad it's fixed.
<lotuspsychje> me neither, apt install way
<ducasse> i read on debian-user recently that the devs are working on a rollback/undo option for apt. that would be nice.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> apt is fantastic
<lotuspsychje> and snap packages growing also
<ducasse> 'snap find | wc -l' = 50 on my system, not too bad.
<lotuspsychje> telegram is pretty neat
<lotuspsychje> i missed that in official repos
<ducasse> i think the interface could be nicer, though. would be nice to have at least a 'snap show' to get more info on a snap.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> df -h also shows the snap individual now
<lotuspsychje> ./dev/loop0          22M      22M     0 100% /snap/telegram-sergiusens/2
<ducasse> i know, that's nice :)
<ducasse> is there a channel for the wiki team?
<lotuspsychje> hmm not sure
<lotuspsychje> !wiki
<ubot5> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<lotuspsychje> !contribute
<ubot5> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#Writing_Documentation
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: #ubuntu-doc
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: perhaps joining their mailing list is also a good idea to communicate
<ducasse> thanks, i was looking but couldn't find it for some reason. i'll ask them if there's any interest in a yubikey page.
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast
<ducasse> enjoy :)
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<ducasse> hi :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> ducasse :-)
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj :) everything ok?
<BluesKaj> yes , thanks ducasse , how are things with you?
<ducasse> good, although it's raining heavily here in the cold north - my cat refuses to go outside :)
<BluesKaj> smart cat ;-)
<BluesKaj> We live in a part of Ontario Canada that's considered "North" as well, altho the temp is going up to 30C today, but expecting rain this evening
<BluesKaj> and still almost freezing at night here
<ducasse> i'm in norway, so it's a lot colder here. around 10°C in the day, 0°C at night.
<BluesKaj> right, see by your IP how far north you are
<BluesKaj> your provider uses Ipv6, very up to date
<ducasse> well, i'm south of oslo, so i guess i shouldn't complain. at least we don't get midnight sun - it actually goes down for an hour or so :)
<ducasse> every provider here has been on ipv6 for years.
<BluesKaj>  your iP shows you much north of Oslo...guess it the central switch, or ipv6 can only be resolved by which country the provider is located ...good to know
<BluesKaj> these IP trackers aren't always accurate anyway
<ducasse> no, they're not really accurate. my provider has a huuuuuge network, and i think they're based north of oslo. that might be why.
<BluesKaj> mine shows me in Toronto and I'm 400Km north of that
<ducasse> how's ipv6 coverage over there? better than in the us?
<BluesKaj> nothing much yet, mostly still ipv4
<ducasse> i think ipv6 has caught on more here in europe. my provider gives every subscriber a /60.
<BluesKaj> the big telecoms hare are slow to change unless they need to change, read : if they start losing business to the competition
<ducasse> sad. the telcos here are pretty heavily regulated, so internet access is generally good and not too pricey. i pay about £30/month for 150/20, and can get 250 for a little bit more.
<BluesKaj> you guys are lucky , we pay the highest rates for crappy speeds, but some of it has to do with vast distances the networks have to cover here
<ducasse> of course that has an impact, here the main problem is mountains in the way. a big bonus is that we laid down tons of fiber really early, so just about everything is fiber today.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, oh we have fiber , they just charge waaay too much for it's service
<ducasse> :)
<BluesKaj> I'm retired on fixed income, so I watch my expenses, and I need patience, but our needs for bandwidth aren't very high
<ducasse> i think 1gbit symmetrical fiber to my house costs ~£50/month, but the installation costs a bit so i haven't bothered. don't need it either, i'm not a big torrenter or anything.
<BluesKaj> right
<ducasse> i get disabilty benefits myself, so i also need to watch my expenses.
<BluesKaj> it's just wifey and me and we run maybe 2 pcs at a time sometimes 3 if i use the laptop
<ducasse> besides, 150mbit is _plenty_ for just about everything.
<BluesKaj> yeah I would say so :-0
<de-facto> lol dang, you guys i pay 30€/month for 16/1 mbit
<ducasse> de-facto: wow, that's pretty bad. where are you?
<de-facto> germany, its really bad here, they squeeze out the most they can get of the old telephone wires with aDSL
<ducasse> de-facto: wow, i thought germany was pretty similar to norway. guess not :-/
<de-facto> alternative is tv cable providers, there you can get like 120/6 mbit for that price
<de-facto> nope, i wish the would offer fiber or such, but afaik its only for some tests or such
<de-facto> also its the most expensive market for mobile data rates in europe i read
<ducasse> cable is what i have now, for about that price but i get better upload speeds. the whole network is fiber, except copper from node to home. they'll be upgrading that to fiber this summer.
<de-facto> wow lucky you... i wish i could kick those ISP's here to invest more in their infrastructure
<ducasse> mobile isn't really cheap here, and it has these idiotic caps, but i don't really use it.
<BluesKaj> I guess 40 bucks US/month (converted from Canadian)  isn't too bad fro 6mb ADSL mhere in the boonies, fiber from the local cable company is available , but I refuse to pay 80 US  for 50mb, i'much faster , but my friends say it's throttled a lot
<BluesKaj> it's
<ducasse> i think the main reason is they all invested in fiber very early, so it's already in the ground.
<ducasse> they throttle so you don't get 50mbps sustained?
<BluesKaj> yup
<de-facto> fiber is the only data link that really makes sense, all the others sound to me like "oh, look we already have some infrastructure avail, how can we make use of it so we can sell something for data connections based on that?"
<BluesKaj> they carry a lot of tv signals on the same lines and it seems to have priority
<ducasse> the cable providers here have all seen the light and are moving to make money as isp's in the future, not as tv providers.
<de-facto> yup because their coaxial cables can carry much broader frequency spectrum than normal telephone wires. though not nearly as much as fiber
<BluesKaj> yes there's a lot of cord cutting going on here, and ppl a re dropping cbale and sattv for android boxes and the like
<BluesKaj> cable even
<de-facto> Hey lotus :)
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> hey de-facto & BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> afternoon :)
<lotuspsychje> hi ducasse :p
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj, de-facto gnome-software bug for not installing external .deb has been patched on latest update
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-software
<ubot5> gnome-software (source: gnome-software): Software Center for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.20.1+git20160426.1.a976144-ubuntu-xenial-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 236 kB, installed size 1058 kB
<lotuspsychje> spread the word :p
<ducasse> in -proposed?
<lotuspsychje> main
<de-facto> oh nice one, so it can provide most of  the functionality gdebi could?
<lotuspsychje> should be fixxed
<lotuspsychje> hmm i even find terminal apps now
<lotuspsychje> like terminator, nmap
<lotuspsychje> oh cowsay not
<de-facto> to be honest i did not gain much experience with gnome-software yet, i always sticked to my old friends synaptic and gdebi or commend line apt, apt-get and even aptitude sometimes
<lotuspsychje> like apt best myself, but for our newie friends out there..:p
<ducasse> apt ftw, in 16.04 it has become really nice to use.
<de-facto> gnome-software looks pretty clean (which i like), but it still lacks some functionality imho
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: agree, simple and clean
<lotuspsychje> with the progress bar #########
<de-facto> for example list files of installed software, dependencies and all that
<lotuspsychje> amazing
<lotuspsychje> now im trying to bug out as much as possible, so we get a clean 16.04.1
<ducasse> absolutely. even the output from apt search is nicer than from apt-cache.
<ducasse> .1 needs to be solid, ubuntu has gotten a lot of flak over xenial...
<de-facto> gnome-software might be pretty nice for starters, but i really miss a "advanced details" options button or such
<lotuspsychje_> can apt search packages on repos that arent active? like partner?
<BluesKaj> 16.04 was a bit immature for an official release IME, the bugs were serious ones
<lotuspsychje_> BluesKaj: yeah agree
<de-facto> this particular one even got famous on omgubuntu
<ducasse> me three, even though it's been ok here. my machines are really stripped down, though, not typical desktop installs.
<lotuspsychje_> ducasse: stripped wich way?
<ducasse> as in 'thrown out a lot of stuff'.
<lotuspsychje_> cool
<lotuspsychje_> great idea for ubuntu-desktop to act lightweight also
<de-facto> ducasse which of the programs installed per default did you throw out? *curious*
<lotuspsychje_> yeah im curious too
<lotuspsychje_> de-facto: i clean stuff mostly with bleachbit for couple gigs
<ducasse> ubuntu-desktop task, for one, and everything that comes with it. just install x.org, i3 and tmux.
<de-facto> oh wow thats a lot then
<lotuspsychje_> ducasse: can you systemd-analyze the output?
<lotuspsychje_> lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ systemd-analyze
<lotuspsychje_> Startup finished in 5.142s (kernel) + 6.042s (userspace) = 11.185s
<de-facto> lotuspsychje_ yes i use that too, i defined a profile and invoke that from easystroke mouse gestures, so one mouse gesture is a systemwide cleanup with bleachbit
<lotuspsychje_> this is so nice about linux, the user got lots of choices
<de-facto> wow your userspace is pretty fast
<de-facto> Startup finished in 4.034s (kernel) + 18.048s (userspace) = 22.082s
<EriC^^> sup
<de-facto> hey :)
<lotuspsychje_> de-facto: samsung 850 pro ssd :p
<EriC^^> hey :)
<lotuspsychje_> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje_
<ducasse> i have the 850 evo :)
<lotuspsychje_> im still looking for a gui systemd manager
<BluesKaj> we all must be samsung evo fanboys here
<lotuspsychje_> like disable cups on netbook and such
<lotuspsychje_> i found a nice article on systemd lately, lemme refind
<lotuspsychje_> what to disable and whatnots
<EriC^^> disabling stuff doesn't make much of a difference i think, i dunno
<de-facto> im still using Corsair CSSD-F120GB2  with the good old 34nm flash chips from intel/micron and the SandForce SF-1200
<EriC^^> i tried disabling a lot of stuff and booting and doing systemctl-analyze
<Switches> lotuspsychje_: What about this https://github.com/mmstick/systemd-manager?
<ducasse> i'm looking at one of the intel m2 drives for a new root, they look nice.
<EriC^^> boot improved just a tiny bit
<lotuspsychje_> Switches: GUI looking neat there
<DJones> lotuspsychje_: What spec machine is that on, my basic 16.04 install gives:-
<DJones> Startup finished in 1.893s (firmware) + 6.899s (loader) + 1.856s (kernel) + 8.222s (userspace) = 18.871s
<DJones> And thats on an i7 with ssd & 8gb ram
<lotuspsychje_> DJones: an acer aspire one netbook with 4gig ram :p
<lotuspsychje_> DJones: but i tweak alot of stuff
<DJones> Heh, good going, have you disabled anything from startup
<lotuspsychje_> yes
<DJones> That explains
<DJones> it
<lotuspsychje_> i did that sed line to see startup items, disable unneeded
<lotuspsychje_> and install preload
<de-facto> Switches nice one !
<lotuspsychje_> clean system with bleachbit
<lotuspsychje_> but most speed comes from the 850 pro ssd
<DJones> Mine doesn't have anything disabled, but I don't notice much delay anyway
<Switches> Isn't my work, but I do use it a lot on my machines
<DJones> I never thought an ssd would make that much difference, but when I put one in the laptop, I was really impressed at the difference
<lotuspsychje_> DJones: wich brand are you on?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje_, agreed , the improved boot speed on my old amd 5200+  with the SSD is probly close to factor of 5 vs the old hdd
<ducasse> tried putting a spare ssd in my laptop, but this stupid hp has a whitelist.
<lotuspsychje_> whats a whitelist?
<EriC^^> really
<EriC^^> which hp?
<EriC^^> hp pavilion g6 here
<ducasse> hp g62.
<ducasse> whitelist is a list of approved parts with hp part numbers.
<Switches> A whitelist for hp hardware is unusual.. Some weird bios requirements maybe?
<DJones> lotuspsychje_: Crucial CT512 according to hwinfo
<BluesKaj> there must be a vast improvement in battery life on ssd equipped laptops
<lotuspsychje_> DJones: thats a fast one also, did you check its website for recent firmware upgrades?
<DJones> Couldn't remember which one I'd bought without going upstairs to look at the box
<DJones> No, I've not looked at that
<de-facto> hmm most of the time systemd spends ( "systemd-analyze plot > /tmp/bootup-graph.svg && xdg-open /tmp/bootup-graph.svg" ) on waiting for network-online target, its my fault i guess having two gbit +  wlan +  virbr and all that installed at once
<lotuspsychje_> DJones: speed can matter alot on firmware update also
<ducasse> mine mostly takes time setting up zfs, it takes forever...
<DJones> I don't really need speed, most I do is pidgin, ssh/byobu, corebird, email, chrome & minecraft
<lotuspsychje_> the systemd article: https://www.linux.com/learn/cleaning-your-linux-startup-process
<DJones> Occasionally hexchat to connect to undernet
<lotuspsychje_> friendly-recovery service what does that?
<lotuspsychje_> and ufw-service can we get rid of that?
<de-facto> hmm probably depends on if you use those i guess
<lotuspsychje_> im gonna disable a whole list holdon lol
<ducasse> be careful now, lotuspsychje_ :)
<lotuspsychje_> lolz
<lotuspsychje_> im reading :p
<de-facto> wow, dont screw up your setup... isnt there a way to backup the current state before?
<Switches> ufw is ubuntu fire wall service, friendly-recovery I think is the something to do with backups (don't quote me though)
<lotuspsychje_> ufw is disabled by default, why does systemd starting it by default then?
<de-facto> i even installed clamav, i know its pretty much useless on linux to have av scanner, but hey if i do online banking they require me to have such software installed, so i got it :P
<lotuspsychje_> de-facto: ive seen recent linux exploits on clamav's database..so its not really useless these days
<Switches> lotuspsychje_: Not sure, if it's disabled systemd shouldn't enable it. Maybe it just makes a link incase you do start it?
<de-facto> if found that rootkit that guy posted in #ubuntu some weeks ago, i did download it and stuffed in in a tar.gz in ~/Downloads
<lotuspsychje_> ill dsiable it also
<Switches> lotuspsychje_: "disable all the things!" is your new motto?
<lotuspsychje_> unneeded yes :p
<Switches> :D
<lotuspsychje_> i dont have bluetooth on this netbook, why enable it?
<de-facto> because it would be plug and play if you use it in future?
<Switches> True, I guess it has a lot turnt on by default
<lotuspsychje_> and im not sure why startup items dont show all system units aswell?
<de-facto> i wish that rust manager would display dependencies in sytemd units, woudl be much easier to disable them then
<lotuspsychje_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16654786/
<lotuspsychje_> here my disabled list
<lotuspsychje_> lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ systemd-analyze
<lotuspsychje_> Startup finished in 5.142s (kernel) + 6.042s (userspace) = 11.185s
<lotuspsychje_> ok reboot time, lets see if this stuff doe something :p
<lotuspsychje> Startup finished in 4.556s (kernel) + 5.865s (userspace) = 10.421s
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<Switches> lol
<lotuspsychje> dont give me that look, every second counts haha
<ducasse> happy now? :)
<lotuspsychje> !life
<ubot5> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Switches> Wouldn't know, not interested in boot speeds most the time as I rarely reboot xD
<lotuspsychje> Switches: i dont like the idea of a pc 24/7
<Switches> Think mine is like 30 odd seconds
<Switches> Don't have much choice tbh machine is pretty much always doing something I've told it to lol
<Switches> Only time I restart it is when I decide to rip parts out for replacements
<ducasse> up 52 days, 22:51
<Switches> See ducasse is another one!
 * ducasse hates kernel updates
<lotuspsychje> i dont like the idea of leaving a pc behind while im afk
<lotuspsychje> who knows poking around your system
<Switches> Well If you're somewhere where people can poke around it's not good
<lotuspsychje> somewhere?
<Switches> Ok.. I was being optimistic... anywhere xD
<de-facto> loool i tried to visualize dependencies with "systemd-analyze dot | dot -Tsvg > systemd.svg" and it produced 1.1 MB ( !!! ) of SVG
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> wow
<de-facto> looks like a bowl of spagetti when i open it
<lotuspsychje> i found more stuff to disable in startup items
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<lotuspsychje> lets see if i can get more seconds :p
<Switches> rofl now thats dedication
<de-facto> oO
<Switches> 10 second boot and he still wants it faster xD
<EriC^^> wb lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<de-facto> will you give up if you end in milliseconds range?
<Switches> *note to self never let lotuspsychje near servers he would be trying to make sub 5s boot
<lotuspsychje> Startup finished in 5.135s (kernel) + 5.570s (userspace) = 10.705s
<de-facto> lol :p
<lotuspsychje> wth?
<lotuspsychje> it went up!
<Switches> lol
<de-facto> jitter?
<BluesKaj> still pretty slow here evenb after alkl the edits , Startup finished in 5.526s (kernel) + 34.568s (userspace) = 40.094s
<BluesKaj> all
<lotuspsychje> thats on latest kde yakkety BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> old pc tho
<lotuspsychje> plasma is heavy on gui also i presume?
<BluesKaj> I have apps like kodi installed too
<Switches> I need more coffee.
<BluesKaj> this our HTPC/ Media server with an outboard HDD attached vioa sata
<lotuspsychje> ah
 * Switches Waits for lotuspsychje to enable warp mode on his pc
<lotuspsychje> lol Switches
<lotuspsychje> i guess every boot gonna give different systemd-analyze
<lotuspsychje> its live measurement right
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, it's still a lot faster than the old hdd
 * lotuspsychje is bleachbit cleaning
<BluesKaj> I still have to run the systemctl edits on the Xenial install which is my main OS atm
<lotuspsychje> changed quiet splash also
<de-facto> lotuspsychje jup thats what i meant by jitter
<de-facto> would be interessting on what external influences it depends the most though
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: yeah would be interesting
<ducasse> run systemd-analyze after a few boots and see where the biggest variations are.
<lotuspsychje> hmm ufw.service enables by default after a next reboot
<lotuspsychje> ok rebooting with text mode
<ducasse> you can try masking it.
<Switches> He will get the boot so fast the comp will be waiting on the bios to load :p
<Switches> Oh anyone tried Dota2 with Vulkan yet? was testing it early hours.. it even runs on my 750ti at max settings @40+FPS
<lotuspsychje> Startup finished in 4.532s (kernel) + 5.875s (userspace) = 10.407s
<lotuspsychje> thats gonna be it
<Switches> wb Geordie Laforge a.k.a lotuspsychje :p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Switches> That's an impressive time for sure though
<lotuspsychje> not bad at all
<Switches> But the question is... does it run minecraft?!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> bah!
<ducasse> Startup finished in 3.260s (kernel) + 4.248s (userspace) = 7.508s
<ducasse> :P
<lotuspsychje> wow!
<lotuspsychje> you cheated and removed unity :p
<ducasse> yes, i did :)
<Switches> lol
<lotuspsychje> show us that i3 desktop screenshot? im curious
<ducasse> ...and network manager and tons of other stuff.
<lotuspsychje> wicd?
<Switches> i3?! jesus been years since I used that
<lotuspsychje> i3 is very popular
<Switches> Was a big fan of ratpoison for ages
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/customization/screenshots/nix/?order=5
<lotuspsychje> latest desktop shots on deviant
<BluesKaj> ducasse, /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf with sstaic IP settings ?
<BluesKaj> static even
<ducasse> /e/n/i with static settings, yes.
<Switches> Some of them look interesting
<BluesKaj> ducasse, any vpn or vps /
<ducasse> i3 is actually *really* nice to use, especially on this small-screen laptop.
<ducasse> vpn or vps?
<Switches> Always liked enlightenment till the 19 series. Aint tried it much since then
<ducasse> e19 is actually quite nice on multihead systems, used it on my desktop for a while, but there are soooo many ugly usability bugs.
<lotuspsychje> enlightment is cool
<lotuspsychje> but very buggy indeed
<ducasse> the developers seem to have some strange priorities.
<Switches> ducasse: Yeah I found that, couldn't work my way around them so just stuck to gnome
<BluesKaj> ducasse, well vpn server service ..I've been trying to figutr out how to drop NM and go back to using network interfaces etc settings including my vpn service which relies on nm-openvpn.
<ducasse> oh, i just use openvpn --config configfile whenever i need to use it. but that's pretty rare, admittedly.
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/meet-udoo-x86-a-maker-board-that-s-10-times-more-powerful-than-raspberry-pi-3-504400.shtml
<ducasse> the price is not bad, but it's a very different beast to the rpi.
<lotuspsychje> crazy technology
<lotuspsychje> where will this end :p
<ducasse> sure, would be fun to have, even though i don't know what i'd use it for :)
<lotuspsychje> neither here
<ducasse> i will be getting an rpi3, though, so i can upgrade my rpi2 with openelec.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> costs so little, so there's no reason not to :)
<ducasse> have you seen this? https://www.nitrokey.com/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: neat!
<ducasse> the storage thingy looks nice. verifiable firmware, hidden volumes and everything.
<ducasse> *and* full linux support!
<lotuspsychje> yeah just browsing downloads
<lotuspsychje> i wonder if its autorun proof on windows :p
<ducasse> i'm a bit annoyed that not all versions support u2f, but i already have the yubikey for that.
<lotuspsychje> you know this one?
<lotuspsychje> !info prey
<ubot5> prey (source: prey): utility for tracking stolen computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1.1 (xenial), package size 513 kB, installed size 1178 kB
<ducasse> hmm, nice. need to look closer at that.
<ducasse> so many things in the repos, so little time to play with them :)
<lotuspsychje> the only thing i dont really like
<lotuspsychje> is the database happens online
<lotuspsychje> should be the users choice, where to send stuff
<lotuspsychje> like your sisters email, example
<ducasse> says it can call out to a custom url?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah but customers are stored on their database
<lotuspsychje> i dont really like paid plans and cloud storage, but thats personal :p
<ducasse> me neither, i have a vps for all my stuff that needs to live in the 'cloud'.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<\9> I wonder could one put together a mini server farm with a few dozen Raspberry Pis
<ducasse> yes, i've read an article on a pi cluster :)
<\9> ha
<ducasse> 64 of them, iirc.
<lotuspsychje> https://www.element14.com/community/community/raspberry-pi/blog/2016/03/16/build-servers-with-raspberry-pi-3-bitscope-blade
<lotuspsychje> cluster is even more crazy ducasse
<ducasse> yes, i wonder who would want to do that :)
<ducasse> proof of concept, i guess.
<\9> hmm yeah since they all use wifi, you don't even need to use any network cables
<\9> hey
<\9> it's a server cluster that you can take with you
<\9> just need a cool enough case and it should be all self-contained and portalb
<\9> portable
<ducasse> that's something to whip up in a cafe :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> in a business case-on-the-go server park
<\9> hmm apparently they don't have much ram
<\9> reading the comments
<\9> heh a server farm in a briefcase
<\9> I wonder could one just slip in a few SSDs for swap
<ducasse> connected to what?
<ducasse> there's no sata.
<\9> apparently SATA-USB adapters exist
<lotuspsychje> but usb would bottleneck
<\9> hrm, true
<\9> and having a ton of them would probably be costly
<BluesKaj> yeah it's the peripherals that add up
<lotuspsychje> http://www.technology.org/2015/07/21/msata-ssd-for-the-raspberry-pi/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<\9> nevertheless the concept is most intriguing
<lotuspsychje> and cheap
 * ducasse has always wanted a cluster
<\9> I've always too wanted a cluster, and never once figured out what on earth would I do with it
<ducasse> me neither, but why is that important?
<Switches> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Systemd-Reverts-FBDEV-Change well thats good to see
<BluesKaj> well, when this old pc dies , a small board like those rpi 's etc wll probly fit my neeeds
<ducasse> http://swaywm.org/
<ducasse> *drool*
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: neat
<lotuspsychje> we havent seen the end of this all
<BluesKaj> i don't have purist tendencies, and i agree that some guis are more useless than others, but I do love the terminal and what it can do.
<lotuspsychje> thats the only thing that will never vanish :p good ol terminal
<ducasse> BluesKaj: then you would love i3. the combination of i3, roxterm and tmux is *nice*. i almost never use the mouse.
<lotuspsychje> we all have our flavor likes
<BluesKaj> I'm not big on KB exclusivity, I still like the mouse
<ducasse> i just find the keyboard to be so much faster, except when i'm using a browser.
<lotuspsychje> i like both worlds, eyecandy + power of the cli
<BluesKaj> ive used instrument interfaces over the years on the job and I hated all the typing and shift keys with a passion so when we acquired intruments with monitor KB and mouse we rejoiced, so i guess the typing thing has never had much appeal to me since ;-)
<BluesKaj> ducasse, and i'm not a very good typist :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks
<ducasse> BluesKaj: that's a *very* good argument :) actually, i'm on the hunt for a new mouse. i'm really picky, and i want something high-quality with many buttons. problem is many of the nice gaming mice requires windows software to configure.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, yeah I'm not a gamer so a simple mouse with 3 ctrls is all I need
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i don't want it for games, i want to bind functions to the buttons.
 * BluesKaj nods, understood
<Switches> ducasse: Have a look at the Roccat Tyon, they have Linux drivers for a whole load of their keyboards, mice and headsets
<ducasse> oh, thanks - i'll check them out.
<lotuspsychje> nice one Switches
<Switches> Oh and ofc it also has a ppa with the roccat-tools
<lotuspsychje> Switches: you wouldnt know some good laptop barebone companys?
<Switches> Not barebone sorry lotuspsychje. I always just buy normal just stick to Lenovo or Toshiba
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, system 76  with Ubuntu OS as default
<BluesKaj> https://system76.com/laptops
<BluesKaj> no windows OS charges
<BluesKaj> still expensive for what you get tho..IMO
<BluesKaj> not exqctly barebones either
<lotuspsychje> sorry phone
<lotuspsychje> yeah system76 are too expensive
<ducasse> they're nice, though.
<lotuspsychje> i need customizable ones
<lotuspsychje> think ill go for clevo
<lotuspsychje> hi there nacc
<nacc> lotuspsychje: heya
<BluesKaj> heh clevos look pretty pricey too
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: well some types start from 200-300 euro
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: also i dont wanna be cheapest, but i need most customizable
<lotuspsychje> no ram,no hd, no Os
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: https://www.laptopplus.nl/categorieen/laptops/alle-laptops/clevo/alle_prijzen/alle_statussen
<lotuspsychje> best i found so far
<lotuspsychje> and closest to send to my country
<dax> !search dkim
<ubot5> None found
<lotuspsychje> hi dax
<dax> good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi dax
<dax> hihi
<BluesKaj> you must be somewhere out west
<dax> yep, California
<BluesKaj> EDT zone here, just about to have lunch
<BluesKaj> oops I sound like a twi-ter
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys, have a good one
<Bashing-om> Hot swapping hard drives and in error pull your booting hard drive .. see how that messes up your day . Sure feels good though when you realize what you did !
<tsimonq2> Bashing-om: depends if it's a server or desktop machine and what's running at the time :P
<Bashing-om> tsimonq2: All fine .. but it can be amazing how quick the log files fill up !
<tsimonq2> oh jeez, I didn't even consider that! O__O
<Bashing-om> I have made more than my share of boo boos .. I now have /var ( learned from file server days ) always on a seperate partition to preclude /var/ filling up crashing the system .
<EriC^^> !info mplayer
<ubot5> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.1-1 (xenial), package size 2331 kB, installed size 5560 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-25
<JanC> depending on how your system works, pulling the boot drive might have no immediate effect...
<Bashing-om> JanC: Well .. I did bring it back online after powering down with it disconnected . Connected the drive backup, reset bios , fsck .. restarted apps . I see no harm done . whewhhh . ( log files are huge . I expect log rotate to deal with that in time ) .
<JanC> I was rather referring to possible setups where you don't actually use the boot drive after booting  :)
<JanC> but happy your system is okay anyway
<JanC> not sure why you reset the BIOS really?
<Bashing-om> JanC: Well .. when I rebooted .. guess what .. bios did not see that hard drive ! .. ouch ! ( initially stick on the bios boot screen, going no further ) . When I got around to verifying the boot drive, that 1st hard drive was not in the boot order ) . Was an adventure !
<Bashing-om> stuck*
<JanC> you can't just tell it to boot from whatever is the first bootable drive it can find?
<Bashing-om> JanC: Point was .. that upon reboot .. that drive was not known to bios . Complete power down .. and the rediscovery process .. The prefered boot device had to be reset, as bios still reflected a secondary drive as the primary boot device .
<JanC> well, some firmwares allow you to not have a preferred boot device, in which case it will figure out one to boot from on its own?
<Bashing-om> JanC: One would thunk it , Bios goes looking where to hand off too; In my case there is boot code on that secondary drive. But it did not boot, just hung there seeking I guess . Think'n bout it .. maybe best I re-install the boot code on that 2nd hard drive .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning everyone!
<Bashing-om> wb ducasse . Bout time for me to go off .
<ducasse> go get some sleep :)
<Bashing-om> sooooonnn ... zzzzzzzz
<Bashing-om> Time!
<thesushimanoftao> So did i find the right room to discuss technical issues regarding ip camera recording using ubuntu?
<thesushimanoftao> or at least a valid room for that discussion?
<ducasse> right place, but kinda quiet at the moment.
<thesushimanoftao> how are you ducasse
<ducasse> good, thanks. you? finally good weather here, after five solid days of rain...
<thesushimanoftao> finally a gray day in New Mexico
<ducasse> we're not too spoiled by sun and warm weather here in norway :)
<thesushimanoftao> true
<thesushimanoftao> so care to geek out for a moment on data xfer and linux server?
<ducasse> sure :)
<thesushimanoftao> ip cameras require about 10 mbs xfer rate @1080 video
<ducasse> i need to reinstall my fileserver today, i'm just putting it off because i really don't want to do it.
<thesushimanoftao> maybe this will bore you enough to do it
<ducasse> how many cameras do you need?
<thesushimanoftao> as many as i can
<thesushimanoftao> they are so cheap now I would love 20
<thesushimanoftao> my thinking is that because i am not processing the data, just storing it that cpu horsepower while relevant to getting the data from the network
<thesushimanoftao> is not going to be as negatively affecting the function as if I was real time editing
<thesushimanoftao> so a dual core envirnonment with lots of ram would suffice for the data acquisition
<thesushimanoftao> and truth to be told I kind of want to approach it in a see how many before a $200 server drops
<ducasse> depends on how you receive the data, i guess.
<thesushimanoftao> I trust ubuntu to handle the acquisition and the RAID
<thesushimanoftao> coming in off of 1gb network
<thesushimanoftao> the pipe is bigger than data flow
<thesushimanoftao> RAID is faster than dataflow
<ducasse> you will be needing a ton of ram, though...
<thesushimanoftao> i just haven't designed a server envirnonment in so long that i want to make sure my current OS and HW assumptions are accurate
<thesushimanoftao> for data buffering?
<ducasse> yes.
<thesushimanoftao> SATA raid is seeing througputs of 300+mbs with raid 5
<ducasse> that's true, but you will still need a bit of memory if you have a lot of streams.
<thesushimanoftao> and just to confirm traditional network management functions have gotten so small that actual load of ubuntu should be insignificant in the operating environment
<thesushimanoftao> 64gb should have a lot of buffer
<ducasse> there aren't a lot of bits of the os you are actually going to need, you basically need a network stack and a disk subsystem.
<thesushimanoftao> next question is there a way to directly catch the stream, or would I need to have a software layer
<thesushimanoftao> there are video surveilance software systems out there which I think could work, but if I am approaching it as purely data capture, not editing should i look for a direct solution
<ducasse> depends on the cameras, most can transmit a stream you can just pick up.
<thesushimanoftao> that is my thinking also
<ducasse> i know the vlc command line client can pick them up, maybe ffmpeg also. you migh use it with something like nc if not.
<thesushimanoftao> and it will operate in command lines side by side for as many streams as memory would allow?
<thesushimanoftao> while maintaining the buffering required
<ducasse> i assume so, but i've never tried. the docs should tell you.
<ducasse> check vlc-nox.
<thesushimanoftao> thank you for an intelligent discussion
<ducasse> np. been lookin at the vlc docs, it seems to be what you are after, videolan.org/doc
<thesushimanoftao> all the time stamps should be based on the server if I am using it as my time server also right? especially since there is no connection between this network and the internet
<thesushimanoftao> if there is only one time server everyone syncs to it
<ducasse> i would think so, yes. the time stamps would be set to whenever the files are written.
<de-facto> Wenn die Übernahme von Monsanto durch Bayer Realität wird wäre es die teuerste Übernahme der deutschen Unternehmensübernahmen: http://boerse.ard.de/aktien/die-groessten-uebernahmen-deutscher-konzerne100.html
<de-facto> oops wrong post
<de-facto> never mind me, i still need a coffee to wake up properly LOL
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ducasse> hi :)
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, pauljw
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj
<pauljw> everyone
<pauljw> biab...
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj & OerHeks
<OerHeks> hi di hi
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> afternoon, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: hows the wiki thing going?
<ducasse> i'm working on it :) i've got a couple of other projects that need to be prioritized, like swapping the failing root disk in my fileserver...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> i'll also be doing a fresh install of xenial on my desktop, so i'll write most of it as i do that, then i can just write down the steps.
<ducasse> hope to start that tomorrow :)
<lotuspsychje> no rush
<ducasse> i know, but i'll get it done :)
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/you-can-finally-buy-official-ubuntu-stickers-for-your-laptop-and-desktop-pc-504446.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hurry OerHeks !
<OerHeks> pretty expensive, no?
<lotuspsychje> 10$ discount! :p
<OerHeks> i still have a few bubble patches, like this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/blob.JPG
<OerHeks> yes, i have lamp on my HP-i3
<OerHeks> :_D
<lotuspsychje> those are nice
<OerHeks> sure are, white on orange/orange on white
<OerHeks> next time there is a canonical seminar, join!
<OerHeks> (for the seminar, not just the goodies)
<lotuspsychje> well i had a job test today and im hired :p
<lotuspsychje> less irc time is comming : (
<OerHeks> congrats!
<lotuspsychje> tnx, the good news is i will eb able to start my ubuntu store soon
<OerHeks> do they want 48-y old guys too?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> its a great company, le pain quotidien
<Ben64> do they want americans
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: also
<OerHeks> yeah, let ubuntu take over that business
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: they are spreaded all over the world
<Ben64> ooh
<lotuspsychje> there's one in new york an la
<Ben64> i'm close to la
<lotuspsychje> http://www.lepainquotidien.com/landing/international/#.V0W2PJ5b-1M
<lotuspsychje> check this out
<OerHeks> hmm a few in Amsterdam
<Ben64> close in california terms at least
<lotuspsychje> gonna work in the kitchen
<lotuspsychje> but its not real cooking kitchen
<OerHeks> ah, a softwarekitchen?
<lotuspsychje> all food comes to the stores pre-made
<lotuspsychje> lol OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> you only have to throw in on a plate
<ducasse> congrats on the job, lotuspsychje! looking forward to starting?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: thank you mate, yes 2 weeks they will educate me on other location
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: and its 10min walk from my house
<ducasse> brilliant, no commute :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: then i will start my sideby job ubuntu store
<ducasse> selling support etc?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: will be a sort of system76, but much cheaper, and personally tweaked boxes, tablets,phones
<lotuspsychje> with only the 850 pro ssd series
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: will do alot of win to ubuntu converting of existing machines also
<ducasse> i see. there would be almost zero market for something like that here, unfortunately...
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: its crazy how much ppl dont know about linux still..
<lotuspsychje> i wanna change that
<ducasse> i know. #ubuntu-no has maybe 20 people in it, and nobody has said anything in there in the last week or so.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the hardest part for me is finding the perfect barebone company
<lotuspsychje> i need no Os, no hd, no ram by default
<lotuspsychje> and preferable customizable keyboard languages
<ducasse> hmm. have you found anything that looks good? it's going to be difficult to compete, the big manufacturers can push things pretty cheap...
<ducasse> i'm not trying to be negative, just curious :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yes found those clevo machines pretty interesting
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw you are the 55th user, you have won todays price!
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: grab your price here: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mawa57mie61r5wodgo1_1280.jpg
<OerHeks> or, you can exchange it for a lifetime membership of the 55th-user-society
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> but then you are only allowed as 55th user, ofcourse
<pauljw> awesome lotuspsychje, and thank goodnesss for that option OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> some users give a dejavu experiences :p
<lotuspsychje> hi baizon, you are the 54th user today
<lotuspsychje> you have won the second price: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mawa57mie61r5wodgo1_1280.jpg
<pauljw> lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> its called: dutch warfare fries
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<pauljw> it actually looks pretty good
<lotuspsychje> yeah we belgians eat every kind of fries
<lotuspsychje> the fatter, the better
<pauljw> i love fries with brown gravy...
<lotuspsychje> what gravy mean?
<pauljw> sauce
<nacc> like poutine?
<BluesKaj> contributes to the McButt syndrome
<nacc> heh
<pauljw> brown is usually beef based
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> ahhh stoofvleessaus!
<pauljw> yeah, that...  ??
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nacc> heh
<lotuspsychje> lol BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> odd I've never tried potine and I'm a sucker for fries, cheese and  gravy
<lotuspsychje> hi de-facto
<BluesKaj> poutine rather
<nacc> BluesKaj: it's really big in the US pacific northwest now, almost every pub here serves a version of it. I think Portland (where I live) even has an annual contest now :)
<nacc> well, by "now", i mean a few years ago possibly :)
<de-facto> hey guys
<lotuspsychje> nacc: all you can eat contest?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: best poutine contest :)
<lotuspsychje> oh
<nacc> lotuspsychje: a couple of our local papers do those just about every week -- best donut in portland, best ramen in portland, etc. And that's turned into 'donut week'
<BluesKaj> started in Quebec , but poutine has barely caught on in the rest of Canada
<nacc> and 'ramen week' :)
<lotuspsychje> i love those american burger stores where you have to eat like 5Kg meat in 15min
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i love the use of the verb "have to" :)
<nacc> as that is totally accurate
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nacc> it becomes involuntary somehow
<lotuspsychje> youl end on the wall of fame nacc !
<lotuspsychje> or shame :p
<BluesKaj> nacc, substitute "must" for "have to"
<nacc> lotuspsychje: and to be clear, not criticizing your phrasing, just finding it funny how true it is
<nacc> lotuspsychje: the only walls i'd want to end up on are for various spicy food contests ... but even though i find less appealing as i get older
<pauljw> nacc we eventually get old enough to just not get started in any "have to" eating exercise :)
<ducasse> gotta ask, wth is poutine?
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgbUqgQL2N4
<lotuspsychje> lol no way
<nacc> pauljw: ack!
<nacc> ducasse: french fries + curds + gravy
<nacc> ducasse: usually at a pub or diner, aiui
<BluesKaj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poutine
<ducasse> dear $deity, that sounds fatal.
<nacc> heh
<BluesKaj> ducasse,^
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqRrZUhr00g
<lotuspsychje> jesus...
<daftykins> o/
<daftykins> if you can't bite through it it's a waste ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> daftykins, well, you can bite thru it and it will affect your waist
<daftykins> :D i was thinking of all the layers at once, since that's where the taste comes from :D
<lotuspsychje> hi daftykins :p
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: rams are sent by yesterday
<daftykins> ooh thank you sir :D
<pauljw> hey daftykins
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> i'm browsing the Dell Outlet for a new PC for someone
<daftykins> i5 4590, 8GB RAM and 500GB HDD for £260!
<daftykins> throw in an SSD and that's £308
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: was 1,50 euro to send lol, didnt know it was so cheap to the uk
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> magic :)
<daftykins> i bet it wouldn't be that cheap to return if it doesn't work XD
<lotuspsychje> if it doesnt work you can keep it
<lotuspsychje> use for other machine?
<daftykins> hmm might be more likely for yourself to run into such age machines, but we'll see how it goes :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<pauljw> that's not a bad price for that i5, daftykins
<ducasse> how well do newer dell laptops work with linux?
<pauljw> i've had good luck with Dell laptops
<lotuspsychje> dell and hp are good with linux
<nacc> dell is probably the best, because they seem to care
<nacc> i've got a lenovo yoga 900 working with stock ubuntu 16.04
<lotuspsychje> nice
<de-facto> oh really? do dell and hp care about linux driver support when they choose their hw components they bake in laptops?
<lotuspsychje> i think it has to do with companys using linux and dell or hp servers/printers
<de-facto> hp printers are awesome on linux
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> i wish they added all printers by default in the database
<de-facto> so one would have to buy the business lines from them to get the best lnx compatibility?
<lotuspsychje> still a nightmare in 2016 to find some type of printer drivers
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: no, i think if they made it available for business clients, why not support the average user also
<de-facto> i dont know, maybe because those are cheaper and they dont want to restrict hw selection hence can use the cheapest avail on market currently?
<de-facto> not sure
<lotuspsychje> there's a lot going on lately with linux and oem
<nacc> de-facto: i can't speak for componentry, but at least dell ships certified ubuntu laptops now (with some junk i'm sure)
<lotuspsychje> i think snappy will hit the bomb in the future
<de-facto> also with those preinstalled w10 boxes: i have seen some lenovo subnotebooks for under 200€ in a store with w10
<lotuspsychje> dang
<lotuspsychje> thats cheap
<de-facto> i almost was tempted to take my ubuntu stick out and ask if i could try to boot it
<lotuspsychje> i wish all those brands were barebone
<daftykins> your chances can vary wildly at the budget level
<de-facto> lenovo 100S-11IBY 80R2002KGE but i guess those are really slow
<de-facto> daftykins yeah thats what i meant
<lotuspsychje> bbl soupertime, have a nice one guys
<daftykins> the 100S iirc is the cheap atom toy with a 32GB eMMC 'SSD' ? avoid.
<de-facto> yeah i was just curious seeing that one, i wont buy it
<pauljw> biab...
<baizon> lol https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2016/05/20/microsofts-approach-terrorist-content-online/#sm.0001vcdpdxpq2fm210j99wn6863ni
<baizon> and a second lol https://i.imgur.com/3aUIbfv.jpg
<OerHeks> auch .. hi hi
<OerHeks> troesty ..
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-26
<baizon>  https://imgur.com/a/5MIK9
<daftykins> just got linked to that
<daftykins> unclear if it's even an employee
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> no way
<daftykins> https://imgur.com/r/funny/pEaLg2O
<EriC^^> :D
<pauljw> unbelievable :)
<pauljw> bedtime for Bonzo...  gnite.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey baizon
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hi Bashing-om :p
<EriC^^> morning
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: im hired for a new job
<EriC^^> awesome
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: its part time for preparing meals in kitchen
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so ill be starting business pretty soon now as sidejob
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> that's awesome man
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> if only i lived next to you
<EriC^^> free meals every day for me
<Bashing-om> hello lotuspsychje .. great ya here . with tht side job .. we not see as much of ya ... Pooo .
<EriC^^> *DROOL*
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah a little less irc for me, but im never gonna leave :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: haha, there are stores around the globe where ill start
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://www.lepainquotidien.com/landing/international/#.V0ZzI55b8l8
<EriC^^> you will be traveling?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> a new stores opens at 10min from my door imagine
<lotuspsychje> i can walk to it
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> https://opensource.com/life/16/5/open-source-hardware-certification-oshwa
<daftykins> o hai \o
<Bashing-om> good deal ^^ .. let us hope it flys high !
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: congrats \o/
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins, tnx :p
<daftykins> also mines an english breakfast ;D
<lotuspsychje> i dont think they server continental
<lotuspsychje> most stuff will be biologic
<lotuspsychje> beans in tomate sauce i think they dont have
<daftykins> d'aww
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> hey lotus do you like fudge?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: are you kidney lover too?
<lotuspsychje> what fudge?
<daftykins> http://images.media-allrecipes.com/userphotos/720x405/150611.jpg
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<daftykins> sorta normal that type :>
<daftykins> cream fudge i suppose o0
<lotuspsychje> is that chocolat or meat, never seen it
<daftykins> creamy baised, so dairy
<Switches> It's fudge! wonderful tasty vanilla fudge! *drools*
<daftykins> :>
<lotuspsychje> mmm sounds delicious on wiki
<lotuspsychje> never tasted that before
<daftykins> :O even better
<daftykins> it's my plan to send you a box of Guernsey fudge :P
<lotuspsychje> cool
 * lotuspsychje hopes those bloody rams work haha
<daftykins> XD
 * Bashing-om drooling too ... how long before we see it in the IRC pantry ?
<daftykins> apt get install fudge
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> installing in stomac.......done 100%
<daftykins> or maybe
<daftykins> mv /home/daftykins/fudge ../lotus/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> yeah to my home
<daftykins> ja :D
<lotuspsychje> local specialities are awesome
<lotuspsychje> for us its: wafles,french fries,chocolat,chicory and asperges
<daftykins> :O
<EriC^^> i make a mean smoothie
<EriC^^> sometimes i experiment with food in the kitchen
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> powdered milk + sugar + water + i dont know the name of it it's rimmein in lebanese
<daftykins> i'm lazy when it comes to food :P
<EriC^^> in the blender it's really tasty
<EriC^^> i was out of that rimmein thing once so i tried putting a frozen icecream strawberry and another blackberry too
<EriC^^> tasted great very fluffy and stuff
<EriC^^> once i didn't have icecream either so i tried jello and it was good too
<EriC^^> anyways also when it's done i put maltesers in it sometimes and put whip cream at the top and hershey's chocolate syrup over it
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> what's the biggest fail you've had?
<EriC^^> hmm i tried making lemon tarts once and it was pretty disgusting
<daftykins> d'aww
<EriC^^> i tried putting oreos in that smoothie yesterday and also turning them around in it, it sucked
<EriC^^> it was very thick and stuff
<daftykins> :S
<EriC^^> let me get the name of that rimmein thing
<daftykins> definitely sounds interesting that one
<daftykins> i'm trying to imagine what would happen if i added water and sugar to milk
<EriC^^> grenadine
<EriC^^> nah it's powdered milk
<daftykins> ah
<EriC^^> it's like milk in a bag that you add water to
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> you can use normal milk + some sugar i guess
<EriC^^> i tried with rose btw but i didn't taste good, also cherry's (actual ones) sucked
<EriC^^> peach icecream wasted ok
<EriC^^> *tasted
<EriC^^> not that nice though, it's good for if there isn't something else maybe
<daftykins> XD
<EriC^^> those new 360 cameras seem pretty decent
<EriC^^> they're like $400
<daftykins> oof
<EriC^^> $400 is cheap
<daftykins> for that kinda thing i suppose, is it one with loads of cameras in a frame?
<EriC^^> no it's just a rectangular box, like a phone almost with 2 cameras on each side
<EriC^^> there's a more pro one that's a sphere with a zillion cameras on it
<EriC^^> there's even one that costs $60,000 O.o
<EriC^^> a really nice camera is a canon dslr 80d
<daftykins> i could get every islander to throw in £1
<daftykins> that'd pay for it
<EriC^^> to take pics and videos and stuff
<EriC^^> $1200
<EriC^^> the pics are really clear though not like the iphone pics seem very dark and stuff
<EriC^^> which camera did you use to take the pics you showed us once?
<daftykins> just my Nexus 5 of late
<daftykins> smartphone pics do suffer a lot yeah, i've never really been into cameras though
<EriC^^> the pics looked good though
<ducasse> morning, all
<EriC^^> morning ducasse :)
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> i'm watching bad karaoke
<daftykins> www.twitch.tv/ezekiel_iii
<EriC^^> me neither i've only ever used cameras for taking videos/pics of cars :D i feel like buying a camera though to take pics of the sunset and stuff like that and maybe do time lapses for fun
<ducasse> wow, that's pretty bad daftykins :)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/deeimq9wv25n2so/IMG_20160504_123453.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> all them pixels
<EriC^^> nice
<daftykins> it's good in great light, but rubbish in low
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xq0f1id92py7cu0/VID_20160525_003953.mp4?dl=0
<daftykins> that believe it or not is 1080p video in low light
<EriC^^> wow
<daftykins> potato++
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> we lost Bashing to the land of nod
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> it's amazing he's still on at this time
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> dedication++
<EriC^^> i feel like strapping a 360camera on the top of my car
<EriC^^> and cruising around lebanon, people can see the view all around
<daftykins> do it :D
<EriC^^> also i can race people and film the races in 360
<daftykins> hey did you go for a drive with a normal camera yet?
<daftykins> haha they do street racing there? :)
<EriC^^> i tried my iphone strapped to the passenger side headset haha
<EriC^^> yeah they race a lot here and there are no laws and stuff nobody cares
<daftykins> O_O
<EriC^^> the iphone was pretty ok, i could adjust the camera with the headset
<EriC^^> i raced some porsche carrera, dunno exactly what, and also a nissan 350z the porsche was pulling away though
<EriC^^> my car seems to stutter at like 5000rpm or so, i haven't changed the fuel filter in 10 years and it probably needs a lot of other stuff :D
<daftykins> oof
<EriC^^> in it's best shape it's around 340bhp with no turbo's on a 1300kg chassis
<daftykins> it's angry at you
<EriC^^> lol yeah
<daftykins> "eric y u do dis to meeeee?!"
<daftykins> (i decided it has an accent)
<EriC^^> i just remove my foot off the pedal and then stomp it again, and scream wtf!
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> lol terminator accent :P
<EriC^^> well, it is a german car :P
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> "Ja Eric vee race now"
<EriC^^> lol
<daftykins> maybe we can ask oerheks to do a german accent through your phone during the recordings
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> we can just dub him in later
<daftykins> ah that's true
<EriC^^> xD
<daftykins> but i was thinking you could have some banter
<daftykins> "come on car, turbo!"
<daftykins> "ich kann nicht, eric!"
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> ich kann nicht means i can't do it?
<daftykins> yep :D well, roughly
<daftykins> i haven't done German since school XD
<lotuspsychje> breakfast :p
<daftykins> where's ours :(
<EriC^> got dc
<EriC^> awesome doing some nachoz sauce in a few using cheddar cheese, i tried this once it was AWESOME
<EriC^> i need butter though :/
<EriC^> hmm some recipes dont say you need butter and flour with it and milk
<ducasse> any of you good with hardware? i need a new cooler for my cpu, should i go with liquid or air?
<daftykins> closed loop liquid coolers strike me as just moving the fans elsewhere
<daftykins> what are you running CPU wise?
<ducasse> i7 4790k
<daftykins> and where in the world are you?
<ducasse> norway
<EriC^> carmen sandiego
<EriC^> is that you?
<ducasse> :)
<EriC^> :)
<daftykins> if there's no budget, Noctua NH-D15s remain top it seems, but there's some really cheap effective one somewhere
<daftykins> http://www.techspot.com/products/cooling/cryorig-h7-universal.114339/
<daftykins> this thing is some crazy cheap choice
<ducasse> it runs a bit hot under load with the stock cooler, so i want to swap it with something better. the problem with the dh-15 is that it takes up so much space and blocks things.
<daftykins> sure can
<daftykins> always gotta read into those mobo compatibility lists
<ducasse> yes, i guess i'll check what my usual place has in stock. so you mean liquid isn't worth it?
<daftykins> they seem very expensive to me, since they're fixed you have to find a way to mount the radiators inside the case too
<ducasse> there are two places inside the case designed for radiators, so that's not a problem.
<EriC^> that fan looks pretty decent, the surface area is huge it seems and the fan blades have a curve designed into them even, hehe
<EriC^> the site makes my pc heat up btw :P 100% firefox usage xD
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> heatsink reviews in processor cooking shocker
<daftykins> nice 25 deg C idle average across my i7-6700 right now \o/
<EriC^> wow that's pretty low
<EriC^> cpu's dont have efficiency temps do they?
<ducasse> that's about what my i7 gets at regular use, but if i encode video it goes up to 80°C.
<daftykins> like a minimum heat to run well, you mean?
<EriC^> yeah like at this temp it runs better
<daftykins> ducasse: mmm i just put this one together, it's probably helping that i don't use the on-die graphics... but i was thinking about making use of it so i can stream games on twitch with the quicksync intel tech to convert the video :D
<daftykins> i might have to add a better heatsink later, but i like running stock so far
<daftykins> EriC^: i don't think so, i know major overclockers used to have issues with some chips that didn't like being below 0
<ducasse> EriC^: a cpu will throttle if it gets too hot, i believe.
<EriC^> yeah mine was doing that yesterday
<EriC^> just while using openshot
<EriC^> 92'c +
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> are you cooling it with a toaster?
<EriC^> the editing software in linux is kind of lacking, openshot is nice but you can't put a slowmotion effect or speed up in the videos, kdenlive can but you lose the audio :/
<EriC^> lol
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> those are quite the dealbreakers
<EriC^> yeah indeed
<ducasse> daftykins: there's no software for linux that can use quicksync to encode, is there? all i found was that intel media server package for $5000
<daftykins> handbrake had experimental support, but i run Windows
<daftykins> funky features work here (:
<ducasse> i'm not going to install windows just for that :)
<daftykins> i saw the feature in the broadcasting software OBS
<ducasse> yes, i noticed that, but didn't really want to mess with it.
<ducasse> hmmm, corsair hydro h75 looks interesting. good reviews too.
<daftykins> i'm still waiting impatiently to pick a new graphics card to complete my new build \o/
<ducasse> what did you get?
<ducasse> congrats, btw :)
<daftykins> hehe thanks, first new desktop since December 2007
<daftykins> not ordering anything yet, just threw the 560Ti 2GB in my new build for now
<daftykins> i'm not quite sure how my system boots in EFI happily since the card lacks an EFI GOP capable BIOS
<ducasse> i bought my desktop last summer, because i got a lot of money back from taxes. spent way too much on it :)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i only had to drop £600 to get a new case, motherboard, M.2 SSD, i7 6700 and 32GB RAM
<daftykins> bit of a blurry pic - https://www.dropbox.com/s/xkbx3vbk4wu3e3w/IMG_20160421_223946.jpg?dl=0
<ducasse> i spent more than that, but got a pretty similar system. hardware is expensive here.
<ducasse> hey, i've got the exact same psu! :)
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> 5 years old and still going strong - i reused that and the graphics card from my old build
<ducasse> fractal design case?
<ducasse> i thought about getting discrete graphics, but it's just so nice to run intel. no driver hassle, and it just works™. all i need is multiple hd outputs.
<daftykins> Antec P280
<daftykins> :) i'm going to step up the gaming again, so it's a no-brainer
<daftykins> my 5 year old card gets 18fps in the new Hitman
<ducasse> i haven't really gamed in many years. been thinking of getting a cheap controller just to play some old amiga classics, but it's not something i care deeply about any more.
<daftykins> *nod*
<ducasse> i almost flunked out of school due to civilization, though. :)
<daftykins> i chose a bad time, new stuff is only just getting announced so i get to wait XD
<daftykins> Computex on the 31st, E3 on the ~8th
<ducasse> i bought my desktop just as skylake had come out, but there were so many problems back then that i didn't want to deal with. there's *always* the next big thing right around the corner.
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> the graphics thing is pretty huge right now though, first process move in 5 years... 28nm -> 14/16nm
<daftykins> makes for nice efficient kit
<ducasse> the whole vr thing is interesting, though. wonder if it will take off this time. i think it's too expensive still.
<daftykins> definitely too early, it's gimmick status until proven to me
<daftykins> 3D i laughed at for a long time and sure enough it seems to have flopped
<ducasse> visitor. bbl.
<darthmaul> anyone ?
<daftykins> well that was an excellent show of patience
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<EriC^> they could probably make some really cool VR game
<EriC^> you put on VR glasses, and you stand on sort of like that gym walker thingy
<EriC^> and when you walk the guy walks and when you run he runs, and jump he jumps
<EriC^> lol
<EriC^> i think there already are!
<EriC^> minus the gym walker thing
<ducasse> wow, that took forever. back now. vr could be interesting to play with, but i think at needs a few more years...
<EriC^> we should make a program that's like ppa-purge but uses links, would be useful
<ducasse> you mean, feed it the url to the repo and it does what ppa-purge does?
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> what would that be though, get the list of programs installed from that ppa
<ducasse> shouldn't be too hard, all you need to do is compare the package list to installed packages, and remove them.
<EriC^> then remove them, remove the ppa from the cache, and install older versions of the packages
<EriC^> yeah probably there might be some programs installed like a .deb or so that depend on some of those too though, so maybe list the stuff that depends on them, and check if it'll still work without the ppa and warn they'll be totally removed if they continue
<EriC^> like somebody using some ppa to get some program that's just a dependent for some .deb he wanted to install
<EriC^> so get the stuff that depends on the ppa programs, check if the programs will still work once it's removed and normal packages installed, if it requires the ppa's version then say they'll be removed and whether to continue or not
<ducasse> something like that, yes.
<ducasse> i doubt i know python well enough to make something decent, but it would be a great learning project.
<EriC^> why not bash?
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<ducasse> sure.
<ducasse> afternoon, lotus!
<lotuspsychje> hi ducasse
<EriC^> afternoon lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^
<lotuspsychje> !info network-manager
<ubot5`> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.93-0ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 2064 kB, installed size 10744 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1583114
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1583114 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Dhcpdiscover loops on interval until network-manager restart" [Low,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> i have to compile a higher network-manager myself?
<lotuspsychje> if its a known unstream issue, why dont they patch it?
<ducasse> if there's a patch, can't you apply it and build the package?
<lotuspsychje> yeah, but i dont understand if its known why dont they implement this in updates?
<lotuspsychje> ive seen so many users suffer this wifi/eth icon bug already on xenial
<ducasse> sure, i get your point. it must be on someone's todo list, but it's got priority 'low'.
<lotuspsychje> bah
<ducasse> besides, network manager is ritually unclean ;)
<lotuspsychje> if this happens to john doe user..you we cant possibly imagine they have to do all the work themselfs on bugs
<ducasse> that is very true.
<lotuspsychje> especially when they found the problem causing it
<lotuspsychje> im not gonna follow up this bug anymore
<ducasse> i think they're a little overwhelmed by bugs after xenial release...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: if they find a security issue it get patched right away right
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: they should find an automatic system the same way for average bugs aswell
<ducasse> they usually get top priority.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> tbh, if a bug can be worked around by restarting a program, i guess the 'low' priority is pretty fair. the fix will probably be included with another update.
<lotuspsychje> ill wait the next update then
<lotuspsychje> ill play john doe
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> !info network-manager yakkety
<ubot5`> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 2008 kB, installed size 10752 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> so....
<lotuspsychje> this is the version that fix
<lotuspsychje> why cant xenial get it
<ducasse> backport, maybe?
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: no, ill wait the official way :p
<BluesKaj> HI lotuspsychje
<ducasse> i meant you could ask for one :)
<ducasse> hi, BluesKaj :)
<lotuspsychje> ah
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<BluesKaj> finally some needed rain here, it's been extremely dry ... lots of forest fires in our area
<ducasse> we finally have nice weather, after a week of rain :)
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1583114
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1583114 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Dhcpdiscover loops on interval until network-manager restart" [Low,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> there, updated
<lotuspsychje> im curious what they will answer
<ducasse> me too. odd that they ask end-users to compile upstream sources, when canonical is all 'linux for human beings'...
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: this is just why so many bugs returning across newer releases
<ducasse> might well be true. imo xenial has been particularly bad, though.
<lotuspsychje> i understand the opensource thinking, everyone can help bug out
<lotuspsychje> but if the bug is known...
<lotuspsychje> and a newer network-manager exists
<ducasse> i agree with you, but xenial is an lts. they won't just update the whole package, they must backport the fixes, and that takes effort.
<ducasse> so it would need to come as a backport.
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<ducasse> good afternoon :)
<pauljw> hi ducasse :)
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw , again :-)
<pauljw> :D
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: if you could rebuild the xenial nm package with the patch, i am sure they would be more inclined to put it in -proposed...
<ducasse> just a suggestion, though.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: im not gonna shoot you as messenger
<lotuspsychje> but i really dislike this situation
<ducasse> i agree, i'm just saying that it would help. :)
<lotuspsychje> ill play the game the way around, and find some other users to file the same bug
<lotuspsychje> im bit principle in this
<ducasse> the more users that comment on a bug and make noise, the better the odds.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: thats just what i mean, the more money politics get, the faster solutions come
<ducasse> i found a really obscure libvirt bug that was hard to trigger once, and it got fixed in two days.
<ducasse> so there is hope.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> linux is also dependent on users pitching in and help fixing things. that's just the nature of how it's supposed to work.
<ducasse> i'm not critisizing you here, i'm just saying that's how free software is built.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah i understand this, but if the solution is known and a newer package that solves exist..
<lotuspsychje> its like not wanting to solve then, in my opinion
<ducasse> ...then somebody needs to build a package. who should do that if the distribution people have more important things to do?
<lotuspsychje> whats important and what not?
<lotuspsychje> if i find 10 other users for this bug, its gets more important?
<ducasse> but in principle i agree. canonical is responsible for shipping stable packages.
<ducasse> it probably would, but most users can't be bothered to file or comment on bugs.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the same goes for the ubuntu phone now
<ducasse> and that's a shame.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: canonical came with ota10 with a nasty bug
<lotuspsychje> and all phone users were affected
<lotuspsychje> they had to release ota10.1
<BluesKaj> ok , just saw your post about the BCM 4313 bug , which i also had on my lenovo laptop, but has since disappeared
<lotuspsychje> the phone users isnt suppose to fix himself right?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: since what?
<BluesKaj> not sure lotuspsychje , maybe an upgrade to nm  or it could be the new 4.6 kernel , not sure which came first
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: or perhaps i should see this in a bigger picture until 16.04.1
<ducasse> maybe, lotuspsychje. i sincerely hope .1 will clean things up...
<lotuspsychje> we are not really doing it the LTS way right now, greedy xenial testing :p
<ducasse> you could say that, yes :)
<lotuspsychje> plus, network-manager is real basic stuff the user needs
<ducasse> absolutely, but how many users are affected? i only saw comments from you in the report, nobody else.
<ducasse> users _need_ to comment to get things fixed.
<lotuspsychje> yep i know
<lotuspsychje> ill find some
<ducasse> if you hear others have the same problem, *insist* that they comment, if only they write "i'm also affected". it really helps.
<lotuspsychje> ill do
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: but ive seen variants of all kind to network problems on xenial
<lotuspsychje> not always easy to define
<ducasse> that's the best advice i can give, i'm afraid.
<ducasse> xenial has had it's share of problems, i think it's the most buggy release in a long time.
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/190359
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 190359 in dhcp3 (Ubuntu) "dhclient continually seeks ip address on unconnected interface" [Low,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> a 2008 bug with same symptons
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: did i tell you i got the note added to the zfs wiki page about zfs on /?
<lotuspsychje> not yet?
<ducasse> so it's documented and easy to find now :)
<lotuspsychje> nice one
<ducasse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS - at the top.
<ducasse> have you looked at the xenial server guide? it's really good.
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: wow thats a nice one!
<lotuspsychje> hi there Switches
<lotuspsychje> !zfs
<ubot5`> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: great work!
<ducasse> zfs for all the things! :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> coffeetime :p
<ducasse> teatime :)
<pauljw> nice work on the zfs page
<pauljw> now i need to go buy 18 disks... :(
<BluesKaj> hmm, looks like dual booting would be difficult with no partiitons or how does ZFS handle more than one OS?
<BluesKaj> looks like it's meant mostly for servers
<pauljw> i'm thinking it's best for data
<ducasse> BluesKaj: in that case you would create partitions.
<ducasse> personally, i use btrfs for / and zfs for everything else, including /home. it's just so nice :)
<\9> what's so nice about this zfs?
<BluesKaj> ducasse, from my reading it idoesn't have partitioning options
<ducasse> BluesKaj: just create partitions like you normally would, then make a zpool on the one you want to use for zfs.
<\9> oh, reliable data
<ducasse> \9: data integrity, raidz, snapshots, zvols, etc.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, so you wouldn't use zfs for / , just /home ?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: no, it's currently to bothersome to install. it would be nice, i just don't care enough as btrfs is a good substitute for me.
<BluesKaj> guess my understanding of zfs is beyond my scope :-) , looks like it's overkill or not really suitable for ordinary home user systems
<ducasse> BluesKaj: all i want for / is snapshots and the ability to rollback. nice if installing or updating something breaks something else.
<ducasse> only my server has zfs, plus /home on my desktop. in other places i usually wouldn't bother.
<BluesKaj> right, thanks for the info ducasse
<ducasse> np. i really hope btrfs becomes stable soon, though, as it would be nice to use instead of ext4.
<BluesKaj> lotsa newnick action here
<OerHeks> or old nicks in a fresh springjacket
<nicomachus> everyone loves a fresh outfit for the spring
<OerHeks> true, last sunday i sold a lot of old stuff on the fleamarket, but bought 5 fresh new shirts, cotton, nice colours and €2/piece :-D
<OerHeks> re-waxed my leather coat, to store till winter
<pauljw> biab
<nicomachus> waxed...?
<OerHeks> not sure it is wax, it is a leather protection wash
<OerHeks> http://www.urad.com/history.cfm
<OerHeks> that wax is as old as me :-D
<lotuspsychje> dax: ducasse has arranged a subcategory for the !zfs trigger https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS via the wiki team
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Are you where you can pick up on MrSanderson with a network-manager DNS issue ? Me no GUI experience to know.
<OerHeks> now he can ping, not sure what is going on
<OerHeks> maybe a lease on the mac adress from that same machine/windows ..
<OerHeks> :-D
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Last I was aware .. could not resolve ubuntu.com . As able to ping 8.8.8.8 .. indicates a DNS issue (resolv.conf) but I know not how to set it in a GUI .
<OerHeks> why don't i run in all those issues :-D
<OerHeks> oh i have one, some musicfiles will not play, wma
<OerHeks> How about adding #ubuntu-discuss to the !ot factoid ??
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Well ,, in the day, before I learned NOT to break the system . I did learn the hard way . Break it, fix it . Oh What fun.
<OerHeks> It still is, i guess
<OerHeks> one cannot damage hardware easily
<IcAnu> they sent me here
<tgm4883> OerHeks: I disagree, a hammer is pretty easy to damage hardware
<IcAnu> so they think I'm a hammer?
<IcAnu> (lumb)
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: But the action words are " learned not to " . Use a hammer in a repsonsible manner :)
<OerHeks> bend the motherboard before install
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: OH yes, If it does not fit, bend it ! Now one is in for a real learning experience .
<EriC^^> ducasse: you there?
<Bashing-om> so much for helpong LUR
<Bashing-om> helping*
<OerHeks> his parents are proud yes
<Bashing-om> recon he will live long enough to learn ?
<OerHeks> still haven't found the answer if 16.04 supports 8" shugart drives
<OerHeks> yay, http://www.wired.com/2016/05/google-doesnt-owe-oracle-cent-using-java-android-jury-finds/
<Bashing-om> reading !
<Bashing-om> Another ^ giant step forward in promoting open source / IMO .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-27
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/26/microsoft_clarifies_upgrade_trick/
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Up before the birds ? Had your cuppa tea ?
<lotuspsychje> oh no, i forgot lol
<lotuspsychje> i need coffee :p
<Bashing-om> coffee is good .
<ducasse> morning, all
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> morning :)
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<ducasse> everything good? it's really quiet in here today :)
<BluesKaj> good here, how about there?
<ducasse> quiet :)
<EriC^^> ducasse: hey man
<ducasse> hi, EriC^^
<EriC^^> what's up?
<ducasse> not much, looking for prices on cpu coolers
<EriC^^> cool
<ducasse> also looking at disks for my nfs servers, hgst looks good. they have a good reputation.
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> wanna work a little on the ppa-purge thing?
<ducasse> don't know how much i have to contribute, i'm not a developer...
<EriC^^> neither am i..
<ducasse> hmm, ppa-purge is just a bash script, shouldn't be too hard to add what's needed...
<EriC^^> it is?
<ducasse> look at /usr/sbin/ppa-purge
<EriC^^> i think it works via launchpad though only, let's see
<ducasse> it does, but the infrastructure is all there.
<BluesKaj> I thought ppa-purge was meant for non LP ppas since most of the ppa packages there eventually end up in the the backport repos.
<BluesKaj> or am I mistaken ....again  :-)
<ducasse> oh, no, there's *lots* of stuff on lp that never gets into the repos at all. and ppa-purge only handles lp.
<EriC^^> it's pretty concise, 200lines
<BluesKaj> ok ducasse thanks for the info
<EriC^^> ok it first gets the list of packages from the pc itself from /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa*_Packages
<ducasse> EriC^^: the easiest might be to add an option to specify a .list file that contains a repo to purge...
<EriC^^> then gets the list of packages to revert to
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i think we dont need to modify it even
<ducasse> then it wouldn't be hard to parse which package list to read in /var/lib/apt/lists
<EriC^^> if we pass it the arguments it takes export $PPAHOST=.... ppa-purge
<EriC^^> it might work i think
<EriC^^> this is what it uses PPA_LIST=/var/lib/apt/lists/${PPAHOST}_${PPAOWNER}_${PPANAME}_*_Packages
<EriC^^> this is what's in my apt/lists/ for google repo dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<EriC^^> and this is what's in the sources.list.d/.list deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<ducasse> [arch...] is rarely used.
<EriC^^> yeah just google mainly
<ducasse> DIST can also vary from the actual distribution codename, some use 'stable', for example.
<EriC^^> ok so basically if somebody wants to remove a ppa with a link we just tell him to get the name from /var/lib/apt/lists
<EriC^^> and construct $PPAHOST and $PPAOWNER and $PPANAME so they match that _Packages file
<EriC^^> let me try with google to see how it goes
<EriC^^> here $PPAHOST=dl.google.com $PPAOWNER=linux_chrome_deb $PPANAME=dists_stable_main
<EriC^^> i did sudo ppa-purge -s dl.google.com -o linux_chrome_deb -p dists_stable_main
<EriC^^> "PPA purged successfully"
<EriC^^> seems to have worked!
<ducasse> brilliant, i wonder if it will work with the suse-hosted repos, they use a weird setup.
<EriC^^> it should i guess
<ducasse> seems it does :)
<EriC^^> :)
<ducasse> ooops, killed the wireless here :)
<ducasse> it would be nice to just have ppa-purge construct the right line if given a .list file, though.
<EriC^^> yeah i was just thinking that
<EriC^^> maybe a one liner that splits it into 3 pieces
<EriC^^> bla_bla_bla_bla_bla-bla-bla_Packages need to translate to -s bla_bla -o ... -p ..
 * ducasse digs out "mastering regular expressions" again :)
<EriC^^> hehe
<ducasse> i suck at regexps
<EriC^^> same here
<EriC^^> this is pretty complicated
<EriC^^> there's an ugly way to do it i guess, get the last one, then one before the _ then the whole rest
<ducasse> it's probably easiest to just cheat and parse it in three passes to get the parameters, but that's a hack.
<ducasse> ninja'd :)
<EriC^^> it'll end up like this ppa-purge -s dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb -o stable -p main
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> or the opposite really, was thinking we need to remove the last binary-amd64 thing first
<ducasse> sure.
<ducasse> trying to grok the sed lines in ppa-purge, some of it is new to me.
<EriC^^> we could use the .list file
<EriC^^> i'm unsure of the format though, it's pretty much there though
<EriC^^> deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<EriC^^> main and stable are there and the whole link is there
<EriC^^> but are they always like that? http://link something somethingelse
<DJones> BluesKaj: Didn't know you spoke japanese :) Nice catch in #u
<ducasse> look at this:
<ducasse> deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_15.10/ /
<DJones> A person of many talents :)
<BluesKaj> DJones, I don't , it's just a guess ;-0
<EriC^^> ducasse: wow
<EriC^^> ducasse: that's pretty out there :D
<DJones> Heh, random characters then, or google translate7
<EriC^^> ducasse: what does the _Package file look like?
<ducasse> hang on, brb
<BluesKaj> nope just subbed the chatroooms and server where they might fit
<EriC^^> ducasse: i did it in a really ugly way
<EriC^^> var=$(echo dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages | rev | cut -d_ -f3- | rev); PPAHOST=$(echo $var | cut -d_ -f1); PPAOWNER=$(echo $var | cut -d_ -f2); PPANAME=$(echo $var | cut -d_ -f3-)
<ducasse> great, i'm still fiddling with sed :)
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows what that rss icon is called: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/color-picker-tool-for-linux-desktops-750x417.png
<BluesKaj> Hey pauljw
<lotuspsychje> hi BluesKaj
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje , rss in kde has the same icon , akregator is all i can find about the name in kde
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: didnt agregator has the glasses also in the icon?
 * BluesKaj dons his glasses for a closer look  ;)
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> it does here
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> hmm perhaps the guy added it via a ppa
<lotuspsychje> hi proc
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> any luck ducasse?
<nacc> (my) morning all!
<ducasse> EriC^^: sorry, been eating dinner, just finished :)
<EriC^^> oh, cool :)
<lotuspsychje> hi nacc and ducasse
<EriC^^> hi nacc
<ducasse> hi, lotuspsychje, started training for the new job yet? :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: thuesday :p
<ducasse> i'm thinking of getting this for a firewall: http://routerboard.com/RB2011iL-RM
<EriC^^> the perfect typo
<EriC^^> can't know if you hit the h by mistake or e instead of r
<EriC^^> thursday i guess though?
<lotuspsychje> tuesday :p
<EriC^^> ah
<lotuspsychje> i get a 2 weeks course first
<lotuspsychje> payed
<EriC^^> cool
<ducasse> best kind of training :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> me and ducasse were trying to make ppa-purge that can use links we modified ppa-purge in the end so it can take links and use them
<EriC^^> ppa=dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages; var=$(echo $ppa | rev | cut -d_ -f3- | rev); sudo ppa-purge -s $(echo $var | cut -d_ -f1) -o $(echo $var | cut -d_ -f2) -p $(echo $var | cut -d_ -f3-)
<lotuspsychje> oO wow
<EriC^^> you put instead of dl.google... the ppa name from /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa....._Package
<lotuspsychje> cool
<EriC^^> ducasse is working on a shorter and more elegant sed version
<ducasse> hope i can get it to work, sed is hard.
<ducasse> EriC^^: i've been looking at the script to figure out how to add an option to use a link, need to read a few man pages :)
<ducasse> i've been thinking it might be cleaner to rewrite the whole thing in python, though. split it up into smaller functions, modularize it a bit, it would be easier to extend or work on in the future.
<EriC^^> sure why not
<EriC^^> i like to see it check if other packages that depend on the ppa stuff will break and warn about that, i dont think it does that, was kind of surprised
<ducasse> that's the kind of thing i was thinking of, it would make it easier to add things like that...
<ducasse> _or_ we could do something like this: https://github.com/mufc4martin/ppaag/blob/master/ppaag - just a wrapper around ppa-purge.
<EriC^^> yeah that would be nice too
<EriC^^> could even make one that lists the ppa's and the user can select which to remove (i have a weird obsession with making menu's in the cli)
<EriC^^> just like
<EriC^^> [1] dl.google.chrome
<EriC^^> [2] something.else
<ducasse> ncurses type thing? :)
<EriC^^> nothing fancy, nah :)
<ducasse> that would just require parsing every .list file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d and list the repos so they can be toggled on/off. or something like that.
<nacc> EriC^^: yeah, i'm kind of surprised ppa-purge doesn't have a 'dry-run' mode
<nacc> although i spend so much time in git, i also wonder why everything doesn't have a ~ 'add -i mode and then a commit mode
<EriC^^> hehe
<nacc> it makes too much sense to 'stage' changes
<ducasse> the debian devs were talking about adding a rollback/undo function to apt, i'm still hoping that happens...
<nacc> ducasse: nice! that would be good
<nacc> i guess for ubuntu, snaps is the plan there
 * nacc still doesn't fully understand the interplay between .debs and snaps -- will have to learn
<ducasse> apt will still be there for a long time yet, i think.
<nacc> yeah
<nacc> well, if for no other reason then it is sync'ing from debian :)
<ducasse> and tbh, the day ubuntu strays too far from debian, i'll switch back to straight sid :)
<lotuspsychje> nacc: snap find in terminal :p
<lotuspsychje> sudo snap install yoursnap
 * nacc learns from lotuspsychje 
<lotuspsychje> nacc: i think the unity team wants the same security model as ubuntu-touch in the future
<lotuspsychje> locked down apps/snaps that cant harm the base system
<nacc> lotuspsychje: ack, 'convergence'
<lotuspsychje> and mark leaving us the choice between 2 worlds
<lotuspsychje> unity7/xorg/debs or unity8/mir/snaps
<EriC^^> i'm installing unity8 right now
<EriC^^> i wanna give it a test run
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: last time i tried it crashed for me on xenial
<lotuspsychje> not sure how it runs on yakkety these days
<EriC^^> nice, apt has a progress bar
<lotuspsychje> apt is fantastic isnt it
<EriC^^> it's depressing me, i didn't know packages take this long to install
<lotuspsychje> depends wich ones
<EriC^^> lol, if it takes long apt should keep it to itself
<EriC^^> i think unity8 comprises of a million small packages that's why
<EriC^^> it reached GET 100+ while fetching stuff, they're all pretty small too
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> reached them very quickly, i just have 1mb/sec max
<lotuspsychje> apt vs windows updates..i know wich to choose!
<lotuspsychje> !info unity8
<ubot5> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.12+16.04.20160401-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 4605 kB, installed size 6409 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info unity yakkety
<ubot5> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.5.0+16.10.20160525-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1578 kB, installed size 6804 kB
<lotuspsychje> oops
<EriC^^> ok moment of truth
<EriC^^> brb
<lotuspsychje> !info unity8 yakkety
<ubot5> unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.12+16.10.20160520.1-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 4605 kB, installed size 6432 kB
<ducasse> checked my machines for removed packages wit residual config earlier today, the list was terrifying. to get rid of them, run this: dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}' | xargs /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/dpkg --purge
<ducasse> *with
<lotuspsychje> wb
<EriC^^> thx
<lotuspsychje> siema grzegorz
<EriC^^> it's kind of shitty
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: still alot of work isnt it
<EriC^^> the mouse feels funny, didn't have a launcher
<lotuspsychje> hmm, launcher should be there
<EriC^^> just a window that said browser, and store, and check apps, browser doesn't open store pretty much empty
<EriC^^> the notification in the top is like windows 10, if you click on wifi it opens a huge black bar to the bottom of the screen and you can click on other stuff like power etc to switch between them too
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> sounds still the same as when it came out
<EriC^^> i did like the busy sign while the browser was loading, kind of silly but it's a nice touch
<lotuspsychje> i really wonder if they will get it right on time for yakkety release..
<ducasse> you guys usually run unity?
<EriC^^> it was like 3 dots swirling and you can see the 3 dots, sort of like the ubuntu logo i think
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: im a unity fan indeed
<EriC^^> i doubt for yakkety
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: unity 8 will _never_ be finished for yakkety. no chance in hell.
<EriC^^> it seemed empty
<EriC^^> and the mouse feels really funny, like graphics are odd, i guess it's the mir
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i like the fact that unity is ease for noob machines also
<EriC^^> ducasse: yes i use unity too
<lotuspsychje> my 76y old father never got it crashed yet
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i can agree with that. if i were to set up a machine for a newbie, i would probably use mate or xfce, though.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: well, i also like xubuntu but i prefer only on older boxes
<EriC^^> i thought it was odd when i first got ubuntu that it had no menu
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: as some stuff on xubuntu isnt as simple as unity
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: my desktop used to be xubuntu, but i've switched all of them to i3 by now. light on resources and fast :)
<lotuspsychje> i should probably test it also :p
<OerHeks> i use unity, else i end up with unused ram
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: but i3 isnt really for noobs right
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lol
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: no, that's true. it's a different way of using a gui.
<lotuspsychje> and tweaked, unity is fast as rocket aswell
<lotuspsychje> thats the good news of xenial under the hood
<lotuspsychje> faster boot/shutdown/dash and systemd
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: it has gl-accelerated almost everything, doesn't it?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> time to fix unity
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> lol something called mediascanner is going through my ext hdd like nuts using cpu
<EriC^^> cpu 93'c
<ducasse> EriC^^: it can probably be disabled.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<EriC^^> looks like a service or something
<lotuspsychje> not sure if its wise to disable
<EriC^^> it says mediascanner-ex and mediascanner-se
<ducasse> EriC^^: looks like it just indexes media files for easy/fast search.
<lotuspsychje> !info mediascanner
<ubot5> Package mediascanner does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner2/+bug/1294303
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1294303 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Mediascanner-service-2 process is killing HD and consumes lot of CPU" [Medium,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> !info mediascanner2
<ubot5> Package mediascanner2 does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> !find mediascanner-ex
<ubot5> File mediascanner-ex found in mediascanner2.0
<ducasse> !info mediascanner2.0
<ubot5> mediascanner2.0 (source: mediascanner2): Media scanner package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.111+16.04.20160317-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 90 kB, installed size 357 kB
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx
<ducasse> look at apt show's description :)
<ducasse> "This package provides the media scanner service."
<ducasse> :)
<EriC^^> it seems it was installed by unity8
<ducasse> that's not very informative :)
<EriC^^> i think i should better remove everything it installed
<ducasse> unity8 is just for devs at this point.
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> purge yep
<EriC^^> i think i'm screwed though, the list has dbus i think and other stuff
<lotuspsychje> let em play around for a bit
<ducasse> EriC^^: it won't remove anything in use by other parts of the system.
<ducasse> at least, it shouldn't.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> yeah i mean if i remove the actual list from history.log
<EriC^^> let me try to uninstall the metapackage and try autoremove
<EriC^^> nice
<ducasse> EriC^^: that's the recommended way (metapackage + autoremove)
<EriC^^> metapackage 55kb disk space will be freed
<EriC^^> autoremove,
<ducasse> autoremove will take the rest.
<EriC^^> 1 point 6 mega bytes
<EriC^^> lol, i'm doomed now
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * ducasse wonders whether to order the mikrotik box or not...
<EriC^^> i had written a script once that takes 1 de and another de and tries to completely remove it while keeping the first de and it's packages
<EriC^^> it wasn't very reliable though, it used apt-rdepends and debfoster to get the list and stuff so i never really used it or recommended it to anyone
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i hear good things on pfsense, sure you want to spend money on the hardware?
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16736101
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: my pfsense box died, new hardware for that would be more expensive.
<ducasse> i need new hardware either way.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ah
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ##hardware or #netfilter guys might give you hints on it?
<ducasse> i asked in ##mikrotik, and for my needs this box should have good performance. i really want something that is "set up and forget" and regularly patched.
<EriC^^> i might be able to use /var/log/dpkg.log to get the new packages it actually installed
<ducasse> EriC^^: autoremove _should_ get everything, possibly except packages that fulfill recommends: or suggests: of other installed packages.
<EriC^^> ducasse: nah it doesn't remove much
<EriC^^> it literally rmoved 1.6mb of packages
<EriC^^> like 4-6 or so, it installed like a 100
<EriC^^> mir this mir that
<EriC^^> i just need to know if history.log will show packages that are already on the system or not
<ducasse> EriC^^: yes, it will show you exactly what was installed.
<ducasse> EriC^^: this is why the debian devs wants 'apt undo'
<EriC^^> this is what it installed http://termbin.com/6q35
<EriC^^> ducasse: yeah, arch has had it for a long time, pacman with recursive remove
<ducasse> oh, $deity, so many firefox tabs! i'm a monster!
<ducasse> ;)
<EriC^^> that's why i tried to make that de removal script
<EriC^^> everybody installs another de to try it and they can't remove the extra packages later
<EriC^^> it doesn't work though, debfoster somehow recommended pastebinit to be removed, it showed up as a dependency in xubuntu
<EriC^^> and not in unity
<EriC^^> i'll try it on my pc just to see the list it gives and maybe diff it with that one
<EriC^^> it gave a very tiny list
<EriC^^> http://termbin.com/3eqi
<EriC^^> i had made it very conservative in the end, it uses debfoster also also apt-rdepends and takes the minimum, it's not really accurate and nice though
<ducasse> hmmm, no suggestions from me, i'm afraid.
<EriC^^> history.log is my only hope
<EriC^^> that program sucks, nobody should ever use it
<EriC^^> the script i mean
<EriC^^> anyways i'll try to remove the metapackage, and uninstall one random package from it, and see what history.log looks like after i try to reinstall the metapackage
<lotuspsychje> bbl dinner
<EriC^^> cool, history.log only lists the newly installed one, not the metapackage contents
<ducasse> EriC^^: probably the best way to go.
<ducasse> EriC^^: you might also look at the relevant entry in term.log
<EriC^^> yeah that's also a good idea
<EriC^^> forgot about that
<ducasse> the developers of apt have trouble with handling this properly, so don't be sad your script is not perfect :)
<ducasse> EriC^^: ^^
<EriC^^> hehe :)
<EriC^^> ok done removing the packages, time to see if it'll reboot
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> brb
<EriC^^> seems still working
<Switches> EriC^^: That's a bonus then
<EriC^^> :D
<ducasse> EriC^^: good, but unity8 is gone?
<EriC^^> yeah i think so
<EriC^^> i used the list from history.log and used sed to remove the things between ()
<EriC^^> then xargs -a list sudo apt-get purge
<EriC^^> oh man
<EriC^^> i tried apt install <unity8 package> to see the size it's going to say that it's going to install, it said 130mb
<EriC^^> i think it said something like 52mb before
<EriC^^> lol can someone run sudo apt install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<EriC^^> then cancel it when it asks to continue or not? just check the size it says after install
<EriC^^> oh ok, it says need to get 32mb  i think that's what i glimpsed before
<EriC^^> would appreciate the check though!
<pauljw> mine says 33mb
<EriC^^> to be downloaded? or additional space will be used?
<ducasse> mine says 298mb :)
<pauljw> to be downloaded, 131mb additional EriC^^
<EriC^^> pauljw: ah ok, cool
<ducasse> (additional. 90mb to be downloaded)
<EriC^^> it's like mine, you're using unity?
<pauljw> i'm using unity, yes.
<ducasse> mine isn't.
<EriC^^> ok, cool, thanks guy :)
<EriC^^> *guys
<pauljw> :)
<ducasse> BluesKaj: maybe we should move the sound discussion here, instead of cluttering up #ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> well, I would but I still have my back lawn to cut ;-)
<BluesKaj> BBIAB
<ducasse> :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-28
<ducasse> morning all
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> morning BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse :-)
 * BluesKaj heads to the kitchen for another coffee
<ducasse> hehe, my cat has capytured a moth of some kind and is having a lot of fun, the sadistic little creature :)
<ducasse> *captured
<BluesKaj> yoo many cats in our  area, find dead birds now and then ...they kill for tha sake of killing
<BluesKaj> too
<ducasse> mine is the only one nearby, i think. she's actually not a big hunter, i suspect this moth just wandered in and came too close :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> hey, what's up, lordievader
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<BluesKaj> bbiab , gotta check the xenial install
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw :-)
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> ok, enough rain already ....rained all night, it can stop anytime now :P
<ducasse> BluesKaj: we're getting rain, thunder and the whole shebang tomorrow.
<BluesKaj> pauljw, and it's probly on it's way here
<BluesKaj> oops ... ducasse , blind mind fart there ;-)
<ducasse> BluesKaj: np :) i'm not sure which way it's headed, you might get lucky and avoid it :)
<BluesKaj> I'd better get some breakfast,  I'm misreading again
<ducasse> enjoy :)
<BluesKaj> thanks ducasse
<pauljw> sorry, BluesKaj, stepped away...
<BluesKaj> pauljw, np, i was away at breakfast
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> yay, clearing up here, not gonna rain on our Sat jam
<pauljw> wb
<BluesKaj> thanks, switched to Xenial...have to reference muon on too amny Xenial questions and Yakkety muon doesn't apply
<BluesKaj> many
<pauljw> :)
<ducasse> BluesKaj: did you reinstall or upgrade?
<BluesKaj> dual booting
<ducasse> ah.
<BluesKaj> the 'buntu software center is hopeless as a package source and reference IMO
<pauljw> yeah, i don't use it, i prefer synaptic.
<BluesKaj> yeah I use muon ...similar to synaptic altho not quite as "mature"
<pauljw> i see, i was wondering what muon was...
<BluesKaj> yeah it's an old school package manager , not a fancy looking gui "software center"
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> well, time to get moving , I have a busy day ahead ....later gents , take care :-)
<pauljw> later, have a good one...
<pauljw> hey EriC^^ , how are ya doing?
<EriC^^> hey pauljw, good thanks you?
<pauljw> good
<EriC^^> :)
<pauljw> bbl...
<seto> ooooh gots a logging bot here i see :p
<daftykins> as have all the ubuntu channels
<seto> nice
<seto> im making my self a nice custom live cd of 16.04
<seto> so i can install and go with out needing to strip out all the stuff i never use lol
<OerHeks> impressive :-)
<seto> got very limited hd space on my comp
<seto> chrome book lol
<seto> hoping this works as i hope it will basically just going to install chrome drivers kde plasma and little else
<seto> and its not gona work
<seto> because i ran the hell out of space :\
<seto> hmm
<seto> need uck to use dif drive as tmp space
<seto> but didnt see a way to do that
<seto> guess need to read up some
<seto> well hell didnt know was a minimal cd of ubuntu that just lets you select what you want to install lol
<seto> that will work about as good as a custo live iso i suppose
<Bashing-om> seto: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/xenial/ . Have fun .
<seto> net boot hmm
<Bashing-om> seto: Or : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD .
<seto> yeh dled the mini just now
<seto> prob my best option
<seto> i got a chrome book and it only has 16 gb of hd space
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-29
<seto> so i figure kde plasma various drivers chrome for my browser vlc and few other needed apps
<Bashing-om> I like ! .. All I can say . Fast, light and your own configuration to suit your own use case . There is a steep learning curve .
<seto> stripping out stuff manually i got this install down to like 3 gb
<seto> well i installed pure debian before
<seto> so it shouldnt be to hard honestly
<seto> i suspect that my wifi drivers will be there im just using a basic intel wifi card
<seto> Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 83)
<Bashing-om> well, the trick is discovering what you do not have .. for instance anacron .
<Bashing-om> seto: Nope .. no WIFI .. ya got to build it .
<seto> ahh crap
<seto> wont work then
<seto> uck wants to put all the tmp files in my home dir
<seto> meanign i cant build because of no space
<seto> bleh typos
<Bashing-om> set one can move /tmp to ram .
<seto> yeh doubt that will work well lol
<seto> 2gb ram only on this thing lol
<seto> i have lots of space on my 32gb sd card
<seto> but not seeing much in the way of help for making uck use that
<Bashing-om> You want your cake and eat it too ? - install wired and build the WIFI ?? There are ways to trim down the install footprint . system directories elsewhere with symlinks ??
<seto> well with this thing i got no wired lol
<seto> i got 2x usb ports charge port and sd card slot and a hdmi thats it
<seto> symlinks might be my only other option
<seto> what i wonder is how small i can got with ubuntu with kde plasma chrome and vlc
<seto> im thinking pretty damn small really
<seto> if/when i learn enough i might try putting together my own deb based distro
<Bashing-om> seto: Well .. do not know .. From what I have seen tearing down to a small size is disaster prone .
<seto> aim for something very tiny
<seto> yeh can end up with a non functional system pretty fast lol
<Bashing-om> seto: Tiny is "tiny core" .. or DSL . I do meam tiny ! But the amazing thing is that they work and are full featured .
<seto> heheh dsl i remember that one
<Bashing-om> DSL impresses me much. I have installed it on several clients with old old hardware they do not want to dump .
<seto> im just wondering is dsl will run properly on my chrome book
<seto> distros can be goofy with sound and vid on this thing
<Bashing-om> seto: A d/l is quick .. soon find out .. I have not messeed with a chromebook .. so I do not know  other than there can be "problems" installing another OS .
<seto> well this is already a full linux no chrome os setup
<seto> i played with the chroot set up quite fun
<seto> but quite limited on hd space lit barely 2gb remained
<seto> was looking at tiny core all i can say is lol 12mb ....
<seto> my biggest fear with dsl would be dependencies
<seto> like i want vlc kde plasma and chrome full sound net and proper vid
<seto> if it can do that the rest i can fiddle with
<Bashing-om> seto: All I can say is I have installed DSL mostly Intel based .. and never a problem with the default/standard install .
<seto> what about installing various stuff like chrome etc?
<Bashing-om> seto: Now that might be a problem .. the default browser is firefox . I have never changed it .
<seto> yeh i play exactly one game and it is flash based
<seto> ff flash support blows fecking chunks
<Bashing-om> seto: Agreed . Why I now run google-chrome . Shame on Adobe ,, My wife runs a graphics work station ; when flash failed us she had to return to Windows ..
<seto> ooooh nice whats the specs on the work station?
<seto> i use to own a bit of history
<seto> i had the sgi workstation that had the exact same specs as the ones used for the original jurasic park!
<seto> i paid 4500 for it about 4 or 5 years after JP came out
<seto> and put another 4500 in it to bring it up to date
<Bashing-om> Bad boy Intel with 16 Gigs ram . running Win10 .
<seto> nice all but 10 .....
<seto> i wouldnt put ten on a system if you paid me 500 a day to run it lol
<seto> i think that windows is gona be gone flat out with in5 years time
<seto> MS screwed p to many times
<seto> they had 4 major os flops now
<Bashing-om> Hey, not my choice, or my likes .. It is her system and her work .. and what she likes .. she does affirm she likes the new Win10 .
<seto> ME vista 8/8.1 and ten
<seto> they had 2 (3 if you count 8 and 8.1 seperately) flops in a row
<daftykins> pathetic opinion regarding Windows
<daftykins> no doubt you've read into the classic sensational rubbish online :)
<seto> not really
<Bashing-om> detI have a distict aversion to anyuthing Windows . I came up open source, tried Windows .. and came running back to open source .. settled on ubuntu // from ubuntu I have looked at no other .
<seto> i work on comps all the time lol
<seto> comp tech with 22 years under my belt
<daftykins> gone in 5 years when you still have to edit xorg.conf to get ubuntu working on certain configs? get real
<daftykins> can't be that good at what you do then
<seto> actually im very good
<daftykins> hah modest too
<seto> the problem is windows 10 is a jacked up spyish os
<seto> why be modest?
<daftykins> careful, your tinfoil body suit is showing
<seto> no tinfoil here
<seto> i use to be a windows fan
<seto> all i used was windows as my main os
<seto> i just know what i see
<daftykins> no you're regurgitating what the news sites have said
<seto> I just did a computer the other day that had a windows 10 auto and forced (basically) update
<seto> the system no longer boots at all
<daftykins> reports of that are dubious at best
<seto> had to reinstall windows 8.1 from bootable usb to fix it
<seto> dubious?
<seto> this guy never clicked on any thing
<seto> he comes in to work and his system is hanging on boot
<seto> we got it booted once
<seto> and was presented with the windows 10 desk top
<seto> he clicked the x on the upgrade notice box a few days prior
<seto> thinking it would do as it always does and cancle the box
<seto> cancel even
<daftykins> you don't need to keep pressing enter btw, gets quite spammy
<seto> instead that is the same as agreeing to the install
<seto> sorry
<seto> and there are others who have had the same issue that i have worked on. Some just do not like 10 others had no clue it was going to install etc
<daftykins> i think they're just biased from the fear of change, so they're soured against it for that reason
<seto> well i like allot of people like some of the changes to 10
<seto> but not the way ms is basically forcing it on people thats just a bad idea
<seto> as for fear of change in the last 5 or 6 weeks i have installed kubuntu on prob 15 or so systems for my customers
<seto> and sense when does deb have live cd images? ...
<dax> debian? about a decade
<seto> with live cds?
<dax> yes
<dax> they're not default, but they're there
<seto> i never seen it with a live desk top based install
<seto> well damn lol
<seto> my issues just got solved ....
<seto> i know i can strip a deb install way the hell down
<seto> my issue with debian was no internet at install time
<seto> i suspect i can get deb to sub 3 gb install with lots of ease
<NorbyDroid> Thank you Bashing-om.
<NorbyDroid> I have been runnin a test on the drive and I will say it definately needs to be replaced.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Me .. I say again .. KISS .. I like it simple .
<daftykins> SMART data > SMART tests
<NorbyDroid> Quite.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Ouch ! I got a flakey drive too I have to replace .
<NorbyDroid> Smart tests say the drive is good but the actual surface and other tests reveals alof of bad read/write areas.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: daftykins is great on SMART results .
<daftykins> some call me... the disk killer
<NorbyDroid> The system I am workin to use as a main system for my project is an old tablet computer (laptop) Centrino Duo (dual core) 2Ghz 2GB ram.
<daftykins> Centrino is not a processor
<NorbyDroid> The project is originally DOS but I also have it in Linux.  It is all text no graphics and includes time, date, progress bars, a robot, train, earth and moon, and a calendar for creating events that will be displayed on the train.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Got another drive handy .. or is the project at a stand still ?
<NorbyDroid> I work on it with multiple computers and OS so definately not at a standstill.  I don't have another drive for the laptop and considering 1) 16GB SSD, SD->SATA adapter, or another SATA hard drive.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: UuuHHH.. SSD fast ! Not evem another thought .
<daftykins> 16GB though? that's not an SSD
<NorbyDroid> Quite, but I don't need speed.
<NorbyDroid> Yes it is.  Let me find the link.
<NorbyDroid> http://www.amazon.com/Kingspec-KSD-SA25-7-Channel-Internal-Solid/dp/B00JYB99O4/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
<NorbyDroid> I am doin alot of research before I make my final decision.
<OerHeks> lol 8 gb .. http://www.amazon.com/KingDian-Advertising-machine-client-Router/dp/B014VT6MLQ
<NorbyDroid> I think that title is definately wrong.  It seems to be just a normal SSD not anything else.
<daftykins> i wouldn't touch that
<NorbyDroid> I look at reviews.  The more the better.  Ones with very little to none are really iffy and should be approached with extreme caution.
<NorbyDroid> over 500 errors so far.  Definately a bad drive.
<daftykins> "smartctl -a /dev/sdx" <-- all that's needed
<seto> well 2 hours 30 more minutes till me deb live cd is finished dling lol
 * daftykins looks at the channel name
<OerHeks> just keep on watching youtube while you wait, seto
<NorbyDroid> Please define ranting.
<seto> heheh how did you know :p
<NorbyDroid> Okay, don't tell me, but I took an 80GB sata outa an xp laptop and gonna try the ubuntu net install again.  Didn't want to but....
<daftykins> why net install?
<NorbyDroid> I wanna have the barest possible install and that is the only way I know to do it.  Just the command interface, x11, package support and internet.
<NorbyDroid> And whatever is needed for said items.
<daftykins> mmhmm.
<NorbyDroid> Not sayin that what I wanna do will succeed, but I am gonna give it a go and see what happens.  Can't do any harm.
<NorbyDroid> Actually I find tryin out stuff to be quite enjoyable.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: You are not only held tp a netinstall for a minimal install ; See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD .
<NorbyDroid> otw
<NorbyDroid> That is what I use.  The mini.iso image for Ubuntu 16.04
<NorbyDroid> 32Bit edition
<NorbyDroid> Called NetBoot
<daftykins> no, net boot is deb talk
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<tntsp1> Good morning.
<tntsp1> I've recently installed Lubuntu on a few older computers. I'd love to pick up some tips on using it to its full potential from a few old hats. Do ya'll have any favorite pieces of software/applications for ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: o/ ; shift change already ?
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om im bit early :p
<lotuspsychje> tntsp1: defenatly preload
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | tntsp1
<ubot5> tntsp1: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (xenial), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<Bashing-om> OH get your IRC quota before "work" ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: tuesday my 2 weeks course starts :p
<Bashing-om> Well, we all look forward to the tid bits that get added into the IRC pantry .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i wont leave for sure, but it will shorten my online times
<tntsp1> This sounds like a great application, even for low RAM systems. I'm now taking notes. Any others? Free games, like supertuxkart?
<lotuspsychje> tntsp1: yeah for games check software center
<lotuspsychje> tntsp1: mupdf and smplayer are nice, powerfull and lightweight
<tntsp1> lotuspsychje: I have and telling which games are decent is difficult, to say the least. Why smplayer over VLC?
<lotuspsychje> tntsp1: i found smplayer lighter then vlc on many 1080p movies
<lotuspsychje> tntsp1: depends mostly on the graphics card ofcourse, but still smplayer is a nice piece of software
<tntsp1> lotuspsychje: That makes sense, although the system currently only has a 360p screen. I'll have to install it over VLC from now on, if it is less resource hungry.
<lotuspsychje> we recently discussed how robots will take over jobs here...
<lotuspsychje> check this out: http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36376966
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ibrumfield: morning
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: morning
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: how ya been?
<lotuspsychje> great tnx and you ibrumfield
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: not bad, picked up a raspberry pi 3. messing with that in the little free time i have
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse :p
<ducasse> you good, lotuspsychje? :)
<lotuspsychje> great and yourself ducasse ?
<ducasse> bright-eyed and bushy-tailed ;)
<ducasse> i've ordered the mikrotik router, and am waiting for lg to get back to me on how to unlock the bootloader on my phone. today i hpåe to do a little work on the ppa-purge wrapper Eric^^ and I were working on.
<ducasse> *hope
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> trying to rewrite the main part in sed, but i'm just so bad with regexps :(
<lotuspsychje> yeah im not script wizard myself, sed aint easy
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: how much did the router cost?
<ducasse> i got it brand-new for about half price, about £65.
<lotuspsychje> neat
<ducasse> http://routerboard.com/RB2011iL-RM
<lotuspsychje> nice piece
<ducasse> i'm just going to use it as a firewall + switch, so it should be good. i have a few 100mbps clients (like the rpi), so 5 gbps ports is enough. i use an openwrt router as an ap.
<lotuspsychje> great
<ducasse> i think it will be fine. do you have any experience with any of the httpd daemons?
<lotuspsychje> no sorry
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> hi, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<BluesKaj> woke up early
<ducasse> i've been up for a few hours, it's *pouring* down here.
<BluesKaj> warm and humid here today, 30C and 90% humidity
<BluesKaj> forecast
<ducasse> 30 is too hot for me, can't stand anything over 25 :)
<BluesKaj> we're becoming used to the warmer temps and ppl are buying A/C systems or having them installed much more than in past yrs
<ducasse> winters have gotten warmer here, but i haven't noticed it in the summers. when i was a kid we regularly had -30° and a meter of snow for four mmonths, now we might have -15 and 20cm.
<BluesKaj> last winter was much milder than the previous, but we still have the odd -25 cold nights
<ducasse> nights might get that cold here, but not days. at least not for several years. but i live pretty far south.
<ducasse> i'm trying to choose a web server daemon for my ubuntu vps, not sure if i should go with one of the big ones or use something lightweight.
<BluesKaj> well, by european stds we're quite far south, but not by NA perspective
<BluesKaj> dunno anything about vps , never had the need for one i guess
<ducasse> i use it as a mail server, and so i have access to a familiar shell with my usual tools when i can't reach my home network. now i need to serve a few static pages, stuff like my public gpg key etc.
<BluesKaj> we have simple needs , gmail webmail works for our setups
<ducasse> for many it does, but i don't want google scanning my mail to push the most profitable ads at me. never mind who they might share them with.
<BluesKaj> adblock works
<ducasse> sure, i never actually see ads, but that's not the point - my mail should be private. i encrypt a lot of it anyway, but i still don't want it to be automatically scanned by anyone.
<ducasse> but that's just my opinion. i'm pretty particular about things like that.
<BluesKaj> never had anything worriesome happen using gmail. It's just ordinary family or friends correspondence
<ducasse> sure, i think europeans might feel more strongly about privacy in general...
<BluesKaj> my family is originally from Finland, we emigrated to Canada in 1947 when i was a small child, but we were never more private than most of the people born here, they were actually more private than what our family was used to.
<BluesKaj> fear of strangers, suspicious
<ducasse> possible. north americans seem more willing to accept mass-surveillance than we do, though. also, the government here heavily advocates using encryption. unlike the us, for example.
<ducasse> ...and we actually _have_ data protection laws. dunno about canada, though, i admit that.
<BluesKaj> i have nothing to hide anyway , live a pretty ordinary life , don't think we draw much attention
<ducasse> me neither. but i don't think "if you have nothing to hide..." is any kind of argument. we all have things we like to keep private.
<ducasse> another thing is that i just like things like email to be under my control. i can do what i want with the server, set up any fubctionality i might want, and tailor it to suit my needs. but it's too much work for most people, i recognize that. email can be hard to administer correctly.
<ducasse> *functionality
<BluesKaj> of course, but there are some things we don't talk about in public anyway, encrypted or not, that's my POV
<ducasse> i don't view email as "in public" :)
<BluesKaj>  you must, otherwise why the encryption ?
<ducasse> you need to expressly take action to intercept someone's email, and not anyone can do it. it's still a semi-private conversation that nobody except sender and recipient has any business reading.
<BluesKaj> well, then privacy is a matter of degree, and I regard email/webmil as public if it can be intercepted by intersted parties, that's all , but I don't think my emails are all that interesting :-)
<ducasse> under our laws, email is considered private. i just have a problem with facebook and google having so much information on people, so i use neither.
<ducasse> but my emails are _not_ interesting either :-)
<BluesKaj> of course emails are private correspondence under most democratic countries' laws, that's a given, but there are plenty of lawbrekers out there
<ducasse> that's why i encrypt :)
<BluesKaj> and tha's why i look at email as public, but I still see the point of encrypting ordinary email, because  who really cares anyway?
<BluesKaj> don't see the point  :-)
<ducasse> it's just so easy to set up, so in my opinion - why not? :) of course, i still correspond with people who don't use pgp, and i don't insist on it. i'm not fanatical about it or anything.
<ducasse> but if anyone were to decrypt my emails they would be terribly disappointed to have expended the effort :) no plots to overthrow any governments :)
<NorbyDroid> Bashing-om, It sems the 16.04 is broken at this time.  All tests in virtual and live systems it goes through the install fine but once completed ya cannot get in without goin through the 'Recovery Mode'.  14.04 and 15.10 do work as expected.
<NorbyDroid> The mini.iso installs.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Ouch .. I have not to this time looked at the 16.04 mini . Do not know what to say other than verify the md5sums .
<NorbyDroid> Just lettin ya know my tests.  No worries.  Gonna use the 15.10 for now.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: I do appreciate the heads up and I do intend a fresh clean install of 16.04 mini when I get a longed for SSD to install onto .
<NorbyDroid> Bashing-om, Okay.  Let me know when ya do and the results.  Thank you.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Maybe a while as finances are tight right now .
<NorbyDroid> Bashing-om, I know how that is all too well.
<Bashing-om> My system is "crippled" with an un-reliable hard drive .. but I can limp along 'til I can do better ,, and the better is - I want an SSD !
<NorbyDroid> That is understandable.
<BluesKaj> the samsung evo 850s are on sale at amazon Bashing-om ...I think
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Well .. will have to check .. Presently if $100.00 were on sale for $10.00, I would not be able to purchase :) Daughters !
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, understood , i have 3 duaghters , all grown and gone now , but I recall very well what you mean. :-)
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Be prepared .. Daughters can return with more bodies in tow than they left with .
<BluesKaj> daughters even...it already happened
<OerHeks> al least you don't have to trim daughters.
<BluesKaj> no trim needed for the newer ssds
<BluesKaj> altho I suppose it can't hurt
<OerHeks> just finished chicken and rice .. or should i have waited for the chicken
<Bashing-om> Chicken is good, in some instances serves better than an SSD .
<OerHeks> yes, they are picky
<Bashing-om> Done advised daughters, they can cease being picky - daddy wants his SSD ( and a decent Nvidia graphic's card ).
<ducasse> i'm lookin for a nice m.2 ssd for my desktop to replace a sata ssd, can't decide between samsung and intel.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Samsung is really playing their new controller algorythims up ... sure looks enticing for the money as compared to what Intel wants .
<ducasse> yes, the 950 looks nice. i'll probably go for that as the other ssd (the one i'll keep) in that machine is samsung.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, the M2 are almost twice the price of the sata
<ducasse> i know, but *much* faster :)
<BluesKaj> don't see how it could get much faster on this old pc , proly can't use the M2 type anyway
<ducasse> i'm just getting a small one for / anyway, i have a big sata ssd for /home - good enough.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I have  / and /home on this ssd , but all the media files are on an outboard sata drive
<ducasse> all the media and stuff is on my zfs mirror on the nfs server, i don't care about speeds for that. root and home, however...
<NorbyDroid> I am fully functional now.  Had to go and use 14.04  including wifi.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Outstanding ! Glad ya made it .
<NorbyDroid> Not as much as I Bashing-om.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: I can imagine .. logging .. check that you need 'anacron' I had to install it in my 1st install way bck .
<Bashing-om> back*
<NorbyDroid> I don't get why I can't boot via 15.10/16.04 installs, but 14.04 seems to be fully functional so will start there.
<NorbyDroid> I have wifi (usin an external wifi usb stick) so that is a plus.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: I do not have a clue why 15.10+ would have issues . but 14.04 will upgrade when the need arises :)
<NorbyDroid> That is good.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: I am a nut about my logs. check ' cat /etc/crontab ' is "anacron" required in your install per that file ?
<NorbyDroid> one moment and i'll check.
<NorbyDroid> It is mentioned 3 times in the file.
<NorbyDroid> /usr/sbin/anacron
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Took me a WHILE to fugure out in that initial install that anacron is not installed . check ' dpkg -l anacron ' .
<NorbyDroid> un anacron none none no description
<NorbyDroid> I guess it might not be installed
<NorbyDroid> What is that needed for?
<NorbyDroid> I have the compiler I use and the dependencies installed.  Now I have to transfer over my source files and compile and run it to see if it works.
<NorbyDroid> Where is the pizza and party hats?  rofl
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Logging . do : ' apt show anacron ' for an eyefull .
<Bashing-om> After all the effort, and expectation .. past and future .. you are for sure ready to celebrate .. bring on the party !
<NorbyDroid> lol
<NorbyDroid> Okay I now have alot of learning to get used to the linux command line.
<NorbyDroid> I am already well versed in the art of DOS, but this is a new turkey.
<NorbyDroid> If I hook up a USB stick to the USB port, how do I get it usable?
<NorbyDroid> I know mount and umount are commands to actually connect/disconnect it
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: System will auto detect -- ouch no desktop . let's stick it in and see what the logs say ' tail -f /var/log/syslog ' and them connect the usb drive . Generally  gvfs will pick up and mount it .. no GUI not sure what will happen .
<NorbyDroid> oops already connected it.
<NorbyDroid> Mentions sdb
<NorbyDroid> ChronosBot Kernel  lol
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: well .. single hard drive on the box ? then we can "assume" sdb is the usb drive .. verify by ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<NorbyDroid> Verified
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: ' ls -al /media/<username> ' gives us the ID of the device ..once we have the ID we can access it in terminal .
<NorbyDroid> /dev/sdb1
<NorbyDroid> I did a quick google search and got it.  Now the issue is copyin the MyNorby folder to the home folder.
<NorbyDroid> For me, at least, this stuff is a breeze.  lol
<NorbyDroid> If I run ' cp MyNorby ~/ ' I get error ' omitting directory MyNorby '
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: K .. still need to know that mount point . ' ls -al /media/sysop/ >> drwx------  10 sysop sysop 16384 Dec 31  1969 8023-774F ' . Where I am sysop . then one cam see the foiles on the usb drive like so ' ls -al ls -al /media/sysop/8023-774F ' .
<NorbyDroid> Right now the USB is viewable on /mnt/usbdrive mounted from /dev/sdb1
<Bashing-om> nor. so who owns that directory // ' ls -al ~/MyNorby ' .. root ??
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Light reading : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions ; http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions .
<NorbyDroid> right now there is no folder in the home folder.
<NorbyDroid> Gotcha
<NorbyDroid> chmod
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: NTFS file system is not posix complient .. if it ain't linux ./.. exercise more care .
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: chmod only works for linux file systems .
<NorbyDroid> Oh.  I just remember chmod from days gone by.
<NorbyDroid> when it comes to permissions in linux
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Back in the day .. linux did not talk Windows and OSX // now we can . but the proprieties must be observed .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-22
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<oerheks> "Linux Kernel 4.10 Reached End of Life, Users Urged to Move to Linux 4.11 Series"uname -a
<lordievader[m]> Where do you read that? Kernel.org still lists 4.10(.17) as stable .
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordievader[m]> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader[m]> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hey lordievader[m] , fine here, and you?
<lordievader[m]> Doing good here too :)
<Wirehunter> Hi, long time since I launched hexchat.
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lotuspsychje> morning nacc
<lotuspsychje> howdy baizon
<nacc> lotuspsychje: morning
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje, nacc, baizon ...quiet here this morning
<lotuspsychje> hey hey BluesKaj
<baizon> monday :D
<BluesKaj> yeah, Monday's like any other day for us retirees ...mostly anyway
<nacc> heh
<immu> hi all
<Bashing-om> !info libpng12-0 zesty
<ubot5> Package libpng12-0 does not exist in zesty
<nacc> Bashing-om: libpng16-16 if rmadison is to be believed
<Bashing-om> nacc: Away fior a bit . apt search libpng >> libpng12-0/xenial, >> apt list libpng12-0 >> libpng12-0/xenial,now 1.2.54-1ubuntu1 amd64 [installed] . Me thinks be a old version of office here .
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, it was removed after xenial it seems
<Bashing-om> nacc: Uh Huh : present on 'xenial' but ... " You have searched for packages that names contain libpng12-0 in suite(s) xenial-updates, all sections, and all architectures. >> Sorry, your search gave no results " . As I learn package management :)
<nacc> Bashing-om: ah release pocket but no updates
<nacc> Bashing-om: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpng/+publishinghistory
<nacc> Bashing-om: superseded in yakkety by libpng1.6
<Bashing-om> nacc: Thankee ! .. A new toy to play with in package management that I was not aware of :)
<nacc> Bashing-om: yeah, publishinghistory is usually useful for archaeology
<Bashing-om> As I live and learn . When I grow up I want to be just like nacc :D
<nacc> Bashing-om: i've had to trawl it quite a bit for our new git tooling
<Bashing-om> nacc: I have observed your trawling in #ubuntu-release - you do good work .
<nacc> Bashing-om: thanks -- it's been a rapid ramp-up. I had done no Debian/Ubuntu packaging whatsoever at the beginning of 2016 :)
<Bashing-om> nacc: Well, you sure are off then to a respectfull start .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader[m]
<lotuspsychje> working day here
<lotuspsychje> and 25 degrees
<lordievader[m]> How are you doing, lotuspsychje ?
<lordievader[m]> If is going to be only 23 here
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader[m]> Hey ducasse, how are you doing?
<ducasse> good thanks, how about you, lordievader[m] ?
<ducasse> busy day ahead?
<lordievader[m]> Yeah somewhat. Doing good, btw, sitting in the train.
<lordievader[m]> Do you have a busy day ahead too?
<ducasse> not really, had a lot to do for a couple of days but think i've caught up now.
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> working day here guys
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<EriC^^> anybody good with gaming?
<EriC^^> gaming pc's?
<ducasse> EriC^^: #gamingonlinux ?
<akik> i want to understand why installing and using multiple desktops in a ubuntu installation has been made so difficult
<akik> i just installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop into a kubuntu installation, which in turn broke my kde
<akik> the same happened when i installed unity into a kubuntu installation
<oerheks> the fun part starts when you want to remove one desktop
<oerheks> * usually
<akik> i just uninstalled the gnome packages
<lordievader[m]> Apart from menu pollution they usually work nicely along side each other... right?
<oerheks> i have read more users with the same issue, not sure kubuntu or neon
<akik> lordievader[m]: in this last attempt, kde just won't start any more
<lordievader[m]> akik: Anything in the logs as to why?
<ducasse> akik: i've seen most problems like that when using the *ubuntu-desktop packages, as opposed to just the metapackage for the actual desktop. ymmv.
<akik> lordievader[m]: well i only looked into .xsession-errors but there was nothing there. i only got a black screen
<lordievader[m]> Hmm, a new profile may very well help for that.
<akik> i can test again without using the ubuntu*desktop
<BluesKaj> it's best to stick with one DE, one can always in stall apps from other DEs and they usually run just fine
<akik> BluesKaj: the thing is i'd like to learn to use the other DEs too
<BluesKaj> akik,  then install them in VM or a different partition
<akik> BluesKaj: that's in my opinion waste of resources
<akik> let's see what i get by now installing "gnome" and "gnome-shell"
<BluesKaj> you don't need a large space to run an OS successfully, one can share data like media files if you place them on a a separate partition
<ducasse> akik: that approach has usually worked well for me. wasn't there an open bug where unity and kde could not be installed at the same time?
<BluesKaj> is unity going to receive community support after 18.04 ?
<akik> ducasse: yes that was for 16.04 with those account-plugins
<akik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/+bug/1574045
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1574045 [master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<ducasse> BluesKaj: unity 7, you mean? maybe - haven't heard anything.
<BluesKaj> ducasse,  ok, neither have I
<BluesKaj> I don't hear many users lamenting Unity's demise
<ducasse> i think even lotus has stopped and is digging into gnome instead ;)
<akik> so after installing gnome and gnome-shell with their dependecies, kde becomes totally broken. i created a new user and the default for the new user is something totally weird, elements in wrong places
<akik> but hey, gnome works
<ducasse> and kde worked properly before you installed gnome?
<BluesKaj> so does kde/plasma, and it's fine on it's own :-)
<akik> ducasse: yes
<akik> and now if i remove gnome, kde will start working again
<ducasse> akik: weird. i wonder if there could be some xdg-autostart stuff for example that messes things up?
<akik> i wouldn't know. i've just used xdg-mime and xdg-open
<akik> don't know where those settings would be
<ducasse> look what is in /etc/xdg/autostart/
<akik> these are there: https://pastebin.com/raw/rjSy7nud
<ducasse> stuff there should be set to only run under compatible envs, but something could have been overlooked
<akik> OnlyShowIn <- that?
<ducasse> oh wow, i have like 7 or 8 entries there
<ducasse> plus AutostartCondition=GNOME3 etc
<akik> gnome-sound-applet.desktop:OnlyShowIn=;
<ducasse> i have no clue which of these are most likely to affect things, but at least stuff like unity-settings-daemon should probably not be running when kde is active
<ducasse> bbiab
<akik> none of them were absolutely necessary for gnome
<akik> i moved them all elsewhere but it didn't affect either gnome or kde in any way
<akik> gnome still works, kde is broken. i get a black screen for my original user and some weird kde setup for the new user
<akik> ok got that fixed. for some reason the kde workspace type for new user = netbook. by changing that back to "desktop" i get now a working kde
<BluesKaj> akik,  odd , i was lookinmg for that setting in system setttings , but there's no kde workspace option
<akik> BluesKaj: it's in workspace behavior/workspace
<akik> what's another weird thing is that the kde theme has changed
<akik> maybe it's related to that netbook setting
<akik> also restore the xdg autostart files and still working
<akik> restored
<BluesKaj> akik,  nope, no option, just information tips , and visual feedback
<akik> i'm using kde plasma 4
<BluesKaj> ok, no wonder
<akik> does the search find it in system settings?
<BluesKaj> .plasma 5 here
<akik> BluesKaj: i meant do you find it in plasma 5 system settings
<akik> there's the search box in it
<BluesKaj> the path is the same, but the options are not
<BluesKaj> and it's the same on my laptop kubuntu 17.04
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 is much different then plasma 4, akik
<BluesKaj> than
<immu> hi all
<Bashing-om> Hey hey ... \o : See what the day brings :)
<immu> yeah yeah its Bashing-om :)
<immu> i thinks others are away Bashing-om
<immu> brb
<Bashing-om> immu: Oh well, looks to be slow all over .
<fr0tzed> hello
<immu> hello
<immu> BluesKaj, EriC^^ ducasse  hi all
<EriC^^> hi immu
<immu> hi eric how are you doing?>
<ducasse> \o
<BluesKaj> hi immu
 * BluesKaj takes a break from lawn mowing atm
<immu> today install gnome shell in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok, bbl
<immu> bbl? BluesKaj
<ducasse> "be back later"
<immu> ooo thanks ducasse
<EriC^^> immu: good yourself?
<immu> EriC^^, i am good to just bloated after a heavy meal :)
<EriC^^> :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-24
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<txtechnow> good morning lordievader[m]
<lordievader[m]> Hey txtechnow
<txtechnow> hello
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader[m]> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning lordievader[m], how's life? all quiet here, much too hot :)
<lordievader[m]> I'm doing okay. Trying to get rid of some troubles.
<lordievader[m]> Display suddenly started throwing artifacts.
<lordievader[m]> Seemed like it triggered a kernel panic too.
 * lordievader[m] fingers crossed
<lordievader[m]> seems like disabeling HT helped
<lordievader[m]> How are you doing, ducasse?
<ducasse> lordievader[m]: i'm good thanks. display artifacts - what kind of gpu?
<lordievader[m]> Mobile amd
<ducasse> never had problems with ht before, but i guess everything's possible ;)
<ducasse> radeon driver?
<lordievader[m]> Yes
<lordievader[m]> Never had any problems with it myself.
<lordievader[m]> Honestly I'm starting to think the hardware is dying.
<lordievader[m]> Windows had the same symptoms.
<ducasse> that's possible. it could also be a heating issue?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ducasse> good morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse, how goes it ?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: all well and quiet here, really hot today. how are you doing?
<lordievader[m]> ducasse: it ain't hotter than usual
<ducasse> lordievader[m]: it is here :)
<BluesKaj> fine here, raining again, so my outdoor projects are on hold for the next day or 2
<ducasse> sounds like a great excuse to relax in front of the computer.
<BluesKaj> but I have to clean up all my old electronics junk shelves and send a lot of stuff to the recycling center
<BluesKaj> so I think I might tackle that today
<ducasse> that's also a worthwhile effort :) i've gotten rid of most of mine, now i just save the stuff i think someone might be able to use.
<BluesKaj> yeah i have a couple of old 160GB IDE HDDs that still work .
<ducasse> lordievader[m]: display artifacts do sound like it could be a hardware issues if it's not just a driver or compositor bug... *shrug*
<BluesKaj> keeping the old drives for another yr, but the rest of the stuff has to go
<lordievader[m]> Indeed :(
<ducasse> best of luck trying to figure it out, hope it's just software gone wonky...
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader[m], what's up?
<lordievader[m]> Having some issues with my laptop, but other than that, fine.
<lordievader[m]> How are you?
<BluesKaj> I'm ok thanks
<BluesKaj> I see we have another new pedantic know it all over at ubuntu ... he's assuredly knowledgeable,  but insufferable just the same
<BluesKaj> :-)
<BluesKaj> oj, bbl
<ducasse> BluesKaj: thought you got fed up, there :)
<BluesKaj> nope, just switched back to kubuntu
<ducasse> okidoke. you use konversation, right? how do you like it?
<BluesKaj> my last post was just a comment, I'm used to those who suffer from mopre advanced symptoms of geekitis
<ducasse> :)
<BluesKaj> been using konverstaion for 12 yrs, i must like it :-)
<BluesKaj> konversation even :-0
<BluesKaj> guess I'm used to the format/layout tied most of the popular clients, but I aleways found konversation the most logical in terms of setup and configuring
<BluesKaj> tried
<ducasse> i'm quite happy with weechat, myself, cli software has it's benefits.
<BluesKaj> yeah , i;ve run irssi in emergencies, but I prefer the gui
<ducasse> something like quassel might be nice, but i've never actually tested it. or i could just set up a bouncer, i guess...
<ducasse> ok, bbl. duty calls...
<lordievader[m]> Regarding my issue, I'm starting to think it might be the ram. There are a lot of spelling errors in the boot screen....
<lordievader[m]> Even on a live usb.
<ducasse> lordievader[m]: sounds like that machine might not be in the best of health  :-/
<ducasse> have you got some other ram sticks you can try?
<lordievader[m]> Nope, it has become a zombie
<ducasse> too bad :(
<BluesKaj> lordievader[m],  unfortunate , must be something else
<BluesKaj> cmos, bios ?
<lordievader[m]> There are four ram sticks in there, doesn't matter wich one I leave in.
<lordievader[m]> Already resetted that.
<ducasse> might be the cpu itself
<lordievader[m]> Indeed, I'm currenty looking at a new one.
<immu> i cannot login on Gnome Wayland session on 17.04 @Bashing-om  ducasse EriC^^ ????
<ducasse> immu: wait for an answer in #ubuntu
<immu> can i tag you over there?  :)
<ducasse> ask your question, then wait for someone to answer. don't just highlight people on random...
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-25
<lotuspsychje> good (early) morning to all
<lotuspsychje> weirdos in main this morning yikes
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/help-test-ubuntu-ambiance-theme
<baizon> aaaand i got netflix now :D
<lotuspsychje> cool baizon
<lotuspsychje> baizon: via google chrome?
<baizon> no, amazon firetv :D
<baizon> now i got amazon prime and netflix xD
<lotuspsychje> nice1
<lotuspsychje> have a nice1 guys, working day
<ducasse> morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader[m]> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader[m]
<lordievader[m]> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> ok here. and you?
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj lordievader[m]
<ducasse> lordievader[m]: any developments on your laptop?
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse
<lordievader[m]> Ordered a new one yesterday.
<ducasse> probably the best solution :)
<lordievader[m]> Today I figured, one last boot. Laptop performed like nothing was wrong. Until about an hour later.
<lordievader[m]> Temps where quite hot, but nothing it hasn't seen before.
<lordievader[m]> Ohwell, after six years it's okay to break down.
<lordievader[m]> Yeah, indeed.
<ducasse> six years isn't bad, at least you got good use out of it.
<BluesKaj> well, my lenovo laptop is a little over 3 yrs old, but the screen is exhibiting red interefernce colour when I move the screen, like a loose connection or some such. If I move it certain positions the red interference disappears , but it's worriesome just the same.
<BluesKaj> it wasn't expensive, reg price was $700, but bought it on sale for $500
<ducasse> i assume it started happening right after the warranty had expired? ;)
<BluesKaj> no, it just started a couple of months ago...warranty was only a yr iirc
<ducasse> still sad. it might just be a loose connector, as you say, if it's easy to disassemble it might be worth a look.
<BluesKaj> yeah, if it gets worse I'll probly do that
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> evening there already lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hows debian life
<lotuspsychje> 17h38 late afternoon that is BluesKaj  :p
<BluesKaj> debian is running nicely atm :-)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> hey nacc
<nacc> morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning nacc
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> \o lotuspsychje  .. See what the day brings for me :)
<lotuspsychje> just jumped in myself Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Slow all over ubuntu support -- even +1 is non-active these days .
<lotuspsychje> yeah, i think more action will follow on alpha2 17.10 Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> hey there brunch875
<brunch875> heyao lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: what your busy with these days?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: when the gnome gets in by default :p
<brunch875> lotuspsychje: computer engineering final project
<brunch875> I'm eating my nails
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: exam?
<brunch875> lotuspsychje: it's like a super-light doctor thesis
<brunch875> but I'm taking it way too seriously so it's getting to me
<lotuspsychje> wow
<brunch875> other faculties just write a 30-page paper about whatever
<brunch875> in our faculty we also have to program some project
<lotuspsychje> whats your project about in short?
<brunch875> django web based application for role assignements in a nursery
<lotuspsychje> complicated stuff :p
<BluesKaj> hey Bashing-om, brunch875
<brunch875> Not really, the algorithm itself is finished. I just slapped some kuhn-munkres to it after a small variation
<brunch875> but right now I'm choking on the front-end
<brunch875> HTML + CSS is a shitfest
<lotuspsychje> cant help you there :p
<brunch875> it's a hack on top of a hack on top of more hacks
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: /o .. Good to read you also . Looks to be that kinda day here .
<brunch875> then I've planned three weeks to write the 30 page thesis, which should be a piece of cake
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, raining here, so i'm kinda stuck inside
<brunch875> blah blah blah different SQL engines blah blah the one I chose is great because I say so
<lotuspsychje> brunch875: its your last year thesis?
<brunch875> yes, but is thesis the proper term? Is that not doctorate-related?
<brunch875> this is just for the degree
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Rain here yesterday . Beautiful day out ,, and I have the option to procrastinate on yard chores . .. I choose to procrastinate :)
<brunch875> frying-sun weather here. Nearly 40 degrees in some regions of spain
<lotuspsychje> 30 here tomorrows
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's usually my choice as well ;-)
<Bashing-om> Location: Heber Springs, AR ~ Cond: 70°F (21°C), Clear ~ Atmo: 53%, 7.0 mi (11.3 km), 29.81 in (1009 mb) ~ Wind: 8 mph (13 km/h), SW, N/A°F (N/A°C) ~ Time: 10:55
<Bashing-om> - nice to have weather in irc terminal :)
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, care to share that command with us ... ...iirc we used to that in our mirc days on windows
<BluesKaj> used to do
<lotuspsychje> mirc scripts :p
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: It is a script . If ya want easier .. inxi can also do . Be glad to share the script however .
<BluesKaj> something about ones whether station call numbers/ketters in North America
<BluesKaj> letters
<BluesKaj> sure ..script sounds good
<BluesKaj> weather station ..gawd
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ inxi -w
<lotuspsychje> Weather:   Conditions: 72 F (22 C) - Partly Cloudy Time: May 25, 6:03 PM CEST
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Krytarik's script that I applied above : http://paste.openstack.org/show/jx13xKIktXbukOG7NckP/ .
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: If ya on terminal based irc client try ' /exec -o inxi -xxw ' :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<brunch875> which IRC you you use?
<brunch875> did I read terminal-based?
<brunch875> I personally prefer working from a TTY, but I miss notifications :/
<brunch875> wonder if there's a way to attach notify-send to write
<Bashing-om> brunch875: irssi -- yes can do most anything in irssi if ya good at scripting .
<brunch875> learning the DBUS API is on my TODO list.
<BluesKaj> I use konversation ...cli clients are for emergencies, otherwise I stick my old gui client :-)
<Bashing-om> brunch875: ^ lower level . irssi is intercepting signals and then .
<brunch875> irssi has an API for signals? Nice...
<brunch875> Right now I'm on hexchat, weechat was ‘just ok’
<lotuspsychje> i like hexchat
<oerheks> hexchat & wobbly windows
<lotuspsychje> yay
<Bashing-om> !o4o
<ubot5> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<Bashing-om> ^ just had to see what the o4o was !
<oerheks> there is still no wobbly-tty
<brunch875> wobbly-tty?
<brunch875> hahaha
<brunch875> the only thing I'm missing on the TTY is a proper web-browser
<brunch875> links2 is kind of... rudimental
<brunch875> I know the tty is capable of graphics since I've read PDFs on it
<brunch875> also, links2 kind of interprets SIGSTP as ‘lolno’
<BluesKaj> i like using the cli/shell asmuch as the next guy , but irc chat isn't one of them ...have too many rooms open at one time to be able to navigate
<nacc> BluesKaj: how many is 'too many' in your case?
<BluesKaj> 8
<nacc> BluesKaj: by default, alt+1 through 8 in irssi :)
<nacc> BluesKaj: i've got 20 or so, and have no problem navigating in irssi :)
<nacc> it just uses the alpha keys, (e.g., alt+o goes to my 19th)
<BluesKaj> not gonna start now ... I have konverstaion setup the way i like it with highlighting and diff coloured nicks etc , to help these old eys keep track of what's happening
<BluesKaj> old eyes even :-)
<nacc> BluesKaj: ack :)
<BluesKaj> nacc, you guys are driven by the KB , I'm an old windows guiy driven by the mouse/cursor, that's what I'm used to from the early 90s til i discovered Linux, so some habits are difficult to change
<nacc> BluesKaj: heh
<lotuspsychje> i always loved candyeye linux
<lotuspsychje> much more creative then other Os
<BluesKaj> I don't consider it eyecandy so much as easier to read :-)
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/customization/screenshots/nix/newest/
<lotuspsychje> bbl tv time a bit
<BluesKaj> ok , bbl..stuff to do
<immu> BluesKaj, hi
<immu> BluesKaj, hi
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<immu> whats up BluesKaj
<EriC^^> evening
<EriC^^> o/
<BluesKaj> not much, busy cleaning and getting rid of some old electronics junk
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^^
<immu> hey EriC^^
<immu> Goodnite very nite EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj immu
<EriC^^> ty immu :D
<EriC^^> you too
<immu> BluesKaj, can you send them to some recycling center?
<BluesKaj> ok, bbl ....more junk to get ready for the recycling box
<immu> ok
<immu> goodnite all
<immu> take care
<immu> peace
<ducasse> evening EriC^^ \o
 * ducasse yawns
<EriC^^> evening ducasse o/
<EriC^^> ran into a weird error while installing ubuntu 16.04 today
<EriC^^> booted the installer in uefi mode, something else, made an efi partition etc, it added it to fstab and everything but it installed grub-pc instead
<EriC^^> odd
<ducasse> that sounds weird? curious what test ubiquity performs to decide on a grub to install...
<BluesKaj> os-prober, to find other OSs, perhaps?
<BluesKaj> or to find another grub already installed
<ducasse> "i have a problem, but i'm going to select the parts of command output i'm going to give you", kthxbye.
<nacc> ducasse: historical issue with bug reporting :)
<nacc> ducasse: i have closed a number of bugs just saying 'please don't elide output because you think you know what i want to see"
<ducasse> nacc: when we got to "...and many other things, but I think this is the most important" i figured he could also assume what the problem was :)
<nacc> heh
<nacc> ducasse: fair enough
 * nacc learns why bluetooth a2dp fails to work by default on 17.04 gnome
<nacc> apparnetly gdm camps on the a2dp sink
<nacc> so stupid
<nacc> two line workaround and a2dp works again
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 53.0.3+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 47119 kB, installed size 111983 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info nemo
<ubot5> nemo (source: nemo): File manager and graphical shell for Cinnamon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2 (xenial), package size 818 kB, installed size 3488 kB
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> morning jalcine
<jalcine> morning
<jalcine> looks like my znc went down
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<immu> Goodmorning all gentlemen buddies from +4GMT time
<lordievader[m]> Hey lotuspsychje, jalcine, EriC^^, immu. o/
<lordievader[m]> How are you all?
<jalcine> having a late dinner
<jalcine> hbu?
<jalcine> ...
<jalcine> lol
<lotuspsychje> bbl workday have a nice1
<immu> lordievader[m], hi
<immu> nice to be back in unity
<immu> brb
<lordievader[m]> Doing good here, waiting for a new laptop :D
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader[m]> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning lordievader[m] - all well, or at least will be when new box arrives? ;)
<lordievader[m]> Doing good yes, it comes today \o/
<lordievader[m]> Sadly later than I originally expected -.-
<ducasse> what did you get?
<lordievader[m]> https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/671135/asus-vivobook-r558uq-dm905t/specificaties/
<ducasse> looks good :)
<lordievader[m]> That is what I though ;)
<ducasse> always fun to receive and unpack new stuff, hope you'll be happy with it :)
<lordievader[m]> Indeed
<immu> hi all again
<lordievader[m]> o/
<brunch875> hihu
<immu> lordievader[m], did your laptop arrive.
<lordievader[m]> Not yet
<immu> brunch875, hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<baizon> it is done!
<BluesKaj> hi baizon what is ?
<baizon> my new pc
<BluesKaj> ahh
<BluesKaj> so tell us about it :-)
<immu> yeah yeah
<baizon> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: ManjaroLinux "Gellivara" 17.0.1 • CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X Six-Core Processor (2,20GHz) • Memory: 7,6 GiB Total (6,6 GiB Free) • Storage: 1,4 TB / 2,1 TB (717,1 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Spectra8 CardB Input2 • Uptime: 10m 24s
<immu> awesome :)
<BluesKaj> baizon,  nice, bleeding edge cpu there :-)
<baizon> no trouble at all :)
<BluesKaj> good
<immu> :)
<nacc> i think i'm putting repozitor on my mental ignore list
<nacc> they asked for months how to make ubuntu hard RT
<DJones> Damm, I love those questions, "Just asking for a friend......"W
<oerheks> "oh, i am not behind the machine right now.." is 2nd best
<nacc> third is "i'm not actually using ubuntu, but i wanted to lie to you to get help"
<nacc> :)
<oerheks> "oh i fixed it myself.." nr 4 ?
<oerheks> terrible terrible .. gnomes under investigation https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAp0IFsWsAAGNHx.jpg:large
<ducasse> "number 5 from the left is the one who attacked me, officer"
<oerheks> i like these trolls, people do report missing gnomes from gardens and such, and find then days later like this
<oerheks> c/then/them
<Bashing-om> \0 .. See what the day brings :)
<oerheks> hi there Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Hiya ! Let's make it a good day in our neighborhood .
<oerheks> step 1: show nice face, step 2: sell face and step 3: give money to the ugly
<oerheks> no no noooo !!! keep your money !!!
<Bashing-om> One look at my face and I will receive !
<immu> hi
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-27
<lotuspsychje> good night guys
<lotuspsychje> 28 degrees too much to sleep
<lotuspsychje> irc to the rescue!
<Bashing-om> !yay
<ubot5> Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om :p
<Bashing-om> It's fun in main :) .. maybe run while you can ?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/united-gnome-theme-updated
<lotuspsychje> ill stick around Bashing-om
 * Bashing-om hands lotuspsychje a shovel as may need it .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> I want an easy button .......... NOT
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hehe
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: since when has fdisk been updated to deal with GPT disks ? - here parted -l does not see that drive !
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: this usefull? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204271
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: That is my point . fdisk did not used to support GPT ..per https://pastebin.com/UGzqR6j9 it sure does now !
<Bashing-om> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> morning
<imran_> umm IRC support channel
<imran_> hi
<imran_> still nick hasnt channed
<brunch> imran_: the ‘irc support channel’ would be #freenode
<imran_> brunch,yeah i am in it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<krypto_>  /quit
<Bashing-om> 0/ And let's have fun .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-28
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> \o
<EriC^^> morning guys
<ducasse> hiya EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> hi ducasse :)
<ducasse> all good?
<EriC^^> yes thanks, yourself?
<ducasse> i'm ok, thanks.
<ducasse> all quiet here today, thankfully not super-hot like the last week :)
<ducasse> EriC^^: you know much about the nvidia drivers/3d accel?
<EriC^^> ducasse: nope not much
<ducasse> me neither, not much more i can do for this guy...
<ducasse> "yes, this *should* have been working" isn't very helpful :D
<freakyy> hi all. is there any good ubuntu news site other than omgubuntu.co.uk?
<akik> freakyy: http://www.webupd8.org/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> Greg Allman R.I.P  .....
<EriC^^> damn my brand new mb is acting up suddenly, the uefi list boot menu went missing and the bios is glitching and getting chinese characters and menus on top of eachother
<EriC^^> msi z170a pro
<daftykins> O_O
<EriC^^> i emailed the guys i got it from to see if there's a warranty
<daftykins> load defaults?
<EriC^^> hey daftykins
<daftykins> hi :D
<ducasse> pull out battery and reset?
<EriC^^> im kind of scared to screw it up further
<oerheks> uh oh
<EriC^^> howd the uefi list go missing, it actually wouldn't boot when i turned it off, after i unplugged everything and put it back it turned on
<oerheks> EriC^^, i hope it is not the solarflare .. http://www.n3kl.org/sun/noaa.html
<daftykins> hrmm was the source a little shady?
<EriC^^> lol oerheks
<daftykins> that you bought it from
<EriC^^> nope, it's pretty reputable online parts company
<daftykins> ah that's good
<ducasse> hasn't msi got a bit of a shady reputation with linux, or is that a thing of the past?
<EriC^^> it works ok right now i guess, but i might need some settings later in the bios
<EriC^^> this one behaved pretty well when it came to uefi and stuff
<EriC^^> i wonder if i can still boot live usb's i'll give it a try
<daftykins> if there's no other boot device connected it should fall back, unless it's really bricked
<ducasse> did you do anything with efibootmgr before this happened, btw?
<EriC^^> yup its working, i had to reorganize the list in the bios so the usb's before the hdd
<ducasse> it just reminds me of a bug back in wily...
<EriC^^> just the boot menu is gone, the entries are still in efibootmgr -v btw, just the list is empty when it starts and says "Enter setup" that's about it
<ducasse> weird
<daftykins> MSI are a brand i avoid for mobos tbh
<EriC^^> ducasse: nope nothing, all i did was carry the mb to my room, when i put it on the table the psu hit the edge of it and bent a little pin for a cpu fan, i fixed it straight again, then i booted it, and it went into windows somehow(ubuntu's first in the uefi) then i restarted and tried the boot menu and nothing, then i turned it off and it wouldn't start anymore
<daftykins> Asus fanboy :>
<ducasse> +1 daftykins
<EriC^^> also i was trying to undervolt the gpu and overclock it using msi afterburner, i dont think that's related though
<daftykins> heh GPU clocking is always a waste of time :)
<daftykins> in fact i'd say overclocking in general
<EriC^^> it's for a miner i'm making.. i've.. i dunno :D
<EriC^^> it's a good extra side pocket money kind of thing
<daftykins> heh i always heard that stuff was only profitable if you don't pay for power
<EriC^^> nah it depends on the coin, bitcoin mining is screwed cause of the chinese now, i'm mining ethereum + decred (they can be dual mined at the same time)
<EriC^^> it's gpu friendly for now
<EriC^^> it's good maybe $400-$900 a month or something depending on difficulty and coin price
<EriC^^> (using 6 gpu's)
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> did you win the lottery and not tell us? :)
<EriC^^> i put ubuntu on it and i set it to start login and start a screen session, so it'll stay on the balcony, and i just plug in the ethernet from my laptop and ssh in and check on it stuff from time to time, or have it email what it's doing, haven't set that up yet
<oerheks> daftykins, maybe he found that stuff, like me
<daftykins> hehehe
<EriC^^> lol no, i had $2000 left, i used them to get the pc
<EriC^^> if it blows up i'm screwed
<daftykins> :)
<ducasse> well, best of luck :)
<EriC^^> thanks :D
<daftykins> i'm catching up on my invoicing whilst i'm at home-home
<ducasse> i saw you liked being at the hotel, though? :)
<daftykins> ooh yes, finally swam in the pool the other day
<daftykins> i'll walk back up shortly, just getting a few things done
<EriC^^> hmm somebody online is saying something very similar to mine, they say try to reseat the ram
<daftykins> ugh i gotta pee, that means i have to go to the hotel beside me :P
<EriC^^> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/533292-msi-bios-glitching/
<daftykins> you wouldn't even get POST if that were the case o0
<daftykins> but ah well, not much effort to try :)
<EriC^^> or maybe gpu, i have 6 of them so i can try another xD
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> what are they all?
<EriC^^> (it's running on 2 right now til i get risers)
<EriC^^> gigabyte gaming rx570 4g
<daftykins> ooh
<EriC^^> they're not so expensive, i got $215/each
<daftykins> you got a meaty PSU for all of those?
<EriC^^> yup 2 730w psu's
<EriC^^> could it be that i charged the motherboard components with my hand or something?
<EriC^^> static discharge?
<daftykins> possible
<daftykins> never seen the result myself, but some folks are more staticy than others :>
<oerheks> or flaky grounding of your rig
<ducasse> what kind of psu, btw?
<ducasse> bbiab
<oerheks> my diner smells fishy .... wait those *are* fishsticks :-D
<daftykins> XD
<EriC^^> nope it's not the ram or gpu
<EriC^^> <EriC^^> the psu is a thermaltake
<EriC^^> <EriC^^> i think i'm going to wait for their reply
<EriC^^> <EriC^^> if they dont replace it then i'll try reflashing it i guess, i'm probably going to need to change those bios settings for 6gpu's to work
<daftykins> hmm i wouldn't flash unless you remove all non-essential hardware
<daftykins> try running like 1 x RAM DIMM and 1 x graphics card etc :)
<EriC^^> right now it has 1 x ram and 1 x graphics card
<daftykins> ah and still misbehaving?
<EriC^^> i think it's some hardware related fault, cause the uefi list is missing so it's not graphics related i guess
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> my old hp laptop did something similar, after couple years the uefi stopped working and the list was gone, if i set it to legacy it still works, it's odd
<EriC^^> i read some people had the problem 2-3 days after buying theirs
<daftykins> must be that evil Linux
<daftykins> ;D
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> surely
<EriC^^> :D
<ducasse> lol - "if i can upgrade my kernel on gentoo from 2.x to 4.x then why would upgrading 16.04 to 17.04 cause problems?"
<daftykins> waaaaat
<daftykins> you know when you've been gentoo'd
<daftykins> ok guys, leaving the delight of a fast connection and PC and walking back to the hotel to watch the baseball game over my MiFi device! catch y'later ;)
<ducasse> have fun!
<daftykins> thank yeeee
<EriC^^> oh boy
<EriC^^> i reset the cmos battery and now it says "error on end of post message to ME, ehci disabled, booting anyway" and windows just says preparing stuff and diagnosing and whatnot
<daftykins> sounds like your SATA mode just got changed or something
<EriC^^> i did notice it was set to raid earlier and i put it back to ahci
<EriC^^> i'll try with raid, maybe it was like that when i installed stuff, i remember setting to ahci though i dunno might have made a mistake at some point
<EriC^^> i have to admit though, this pc stuff is pretty interesting and fun
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> first time i've ever reset a cmos battery and stuff like that :D
<EriC^^> building pc's are fun
<daftykins> ah you normally don't touch the battery, just toggle the jumper on the board
<EriC^^> i couldn't find anything like that :D
<daftykins> be in your manual :)
<EriC^^> youtube vs manual
<daftykins> 3 pins with a little jumper plugged in
<EriC^^> it was hard, i've become lazy cause of youtube
<daftykins> i find the videos on there too editorialised, full of junk  like intro sequences and time wasting :)
<EriC^^> some are really good
<EriC^^> i've been watching a lot on the universe and stuff like that, it's pretty interesting stuff
<EriC^^> windows booted! yay
<EriC^^> !cookie | daftykins
<ubot5> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> :)
<oerheks> :)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: how are you tonight?
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - long time, !c :)
<lotuspsychje> hey hey ducasse :p
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: good thanks, you?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: had to work alot
<daftykins> hi hi \o
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins full house here :p
<daftykins> :D :D
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: great, but not too much time for my biz
<daftykins> d'aww
<lotuspsychje> but i had my first few invoices
<lotuspsychje> so its going up!
<ducasse> EriC^^: ehci is usb stuff, iirc
<daftykins> \o/
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: tool
<ducasse> EriC^^: xhci is usb3
<lotuspsychje> clevo barebone is on its way to me, to be configged
<oerheks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks
<EriC^^> i'm going to try to reflash this suckers
<EriC^^> *sucker
<daftykins> i'd probably memtest it first to see if it's trustworthy
<daftykins> and make sure you'd not putting a beta on :D
<oerheks> and there is our famous helper, intelcore ...
<oerheks> *hide*
<ducasse> oh dear... random comments from left coming up...
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: thats from this morning he's been spamming stuff randomly
<lotuspsychje> togheter with his spamming friend psychoticwarrior
<oerheks> yes, 'i want to win' attitude
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: this morning? nono, they've been doing this for days now.
<oerheks> LoLz  mint..
<EriC^^> reflashed it, it's still doing it :/
<ducasse> i'm not going to confront him while 'birdman' is in there ;)
<oerheks> never interrupt a proffesional helper
<oerheks> *hide*
<lotuspsychje> whod birdman lol
<lotuspsychje> whos
<oerheks> the pirate captain
<oerheks> junnie debt
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> EriC^^: which symptom remains?
<BluesKaj> he asks questions , but doesn't offer advice
<EriC^^> daftykins: the bios settings screen gets all corrupted when i go to advanced> chinese characters come and it freezes and glitches, can't change them
<EriC^^> the uefi list is still empty too
<daftykins> hrmm can you video it?
<EriC^^> the problem is that i need to go to advanced and set peg to gen1 and enable above 4g for the 6 cards to work, otherwise only 4 work
<EriC^^> sure
<daftykins> oh forcing old school, oof
<EriC^^> yup
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj Bashing-om
<EriC^^> brb need to set the phone in file mode
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o ,., getting settled in here :)
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<ducasse> \o Bashing-om
<daftykins> o/
<Bashing-om> ducasse: daftykins -- Let's have fun .. I am almost ready - good boy that I am .. completed my monthlies - all backed up !
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> excellent
<ducasse> Bashing-om: doesn't that feel good? :)
<daftykins> i just bought a cheap Seagate 2TB USB 3.0 external for an offline backup at a clients
<EriC^> daftykins: https://vimeo.com/219294355
<lotuspsychje> nice daftykins
<EriC^> the menu after settings is in chinese, it isn't obvious in the video
<lotuspsychje> i like seagates as storage
<daftykins> EriC^: hmm did it cut off too soon? i hear a click then it ends!
<EriC^> it froze in the end, after clicking on the menu the mouse freezes and nothing works anymore
<daftykins> d'aww
<EriC^> yup after that click it freezes
<EriC^> the stuff seems on top of eachother and stuff
<EriC^> like a spaghetti bios
<daftykins> very bad layout definitely
<ducasse> EriC^: looked like a few other graphics glitches here and there
<EriC^> ducasse: yup
<daftykins> assuming you put on the latest, maybe you can downgrade one?
 * ducasse takes bets on "is mordof lying?"
<EriC^> hmm ill check, it's cause it might not have the "multi-graphics fix" that i need
<daftykins> ah
<Bashing-om> ducasse: If he persists, we make him prove it ! ( show me !)
<EriC^> daftykins: i found the one before this has the fix
<EriC^> i'll try it out
<daftykins> \o/
<BluesKaj> ok Bashing-om he's persisting :-)
<ducasse> lol
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: have him prove what he is booting pastebin ' cat /etc/*-release ' . Yeah ?
<BluesKaj> yeah , i already told hin it's hard to believe he didn't know which OS was on that partition
<daftykins> "it just came outta nowhere, maaaan!"
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Uh Huh - well ioria has now assumed responsibility :)
<ducasse> it's getting hard to follow anything with all these random comments from intelcore
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: lol
<Bashing-om> ducasse: The writting is geting onto the wall that we need to properly instruct more than just one volunteer on how to be interactive in the main channel :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: he's like noob, random troll trying to be smart and asking issues all at the same time
<BluesKaj> when will users realize that separate / and /home partitions make it so much easeir to rescue an install
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^> wow i tried the cvt screen thought what the heck maybe its the gpu
<BluesKaj> wth is dvanced start from grub?
<BluesKaj> advanced
<EriC^> it's working no glitching, which is odd, cause the uefi list i guess is still missing
<EriC^> whaaat
<EriC^> the uefi list isn't missing anymore, this is odd
<ducasse> BluesKaj: the 'advanced' menu, with recovery and older kernels, i guess
<Bashing-om> phycoticwarrior is the one that drives me up the wall . really have to watch that one that he does not give out real bad instruction ,
<EriC^> what's the gpu and screen have to do with the uefi list
<EriC^> daftykins: it's working! but it doesn't make sense!
<EriC^> xD
<BluesKaj> that's standard grub
<BluesKaj> ok, gonna boot into debian for a while , bl
<EriC^> daftykins: do you think i fried some pci-e stuff when it was running "undervolted and overclocked" ?
<ducasse> EriC^: didn't you just downgrade the bios? or didn't you get that far?
<EriC^> not sure how that relates to the uefi missing when i use the gpu for screen output though..
<EriC^> ducasse: nope i didn't i thought to try the cvt i saw some guy saying earlier it might be the ram or gpu
<EriC^> so i said what the heck i'll give it a try
<EriC^> it doesn't make sense though the uefi list part
<ducasse> Bashing-om: yesterday i was chastised when someone advised a newbie that machines with intel chips could not boot the amd64 images, and i said that was wrong :)
<EriC^> anyways i'm a happy man :D
<ducasse> EriC^: i've no idea what that connection might be :)
<BluesKaj> nutbar crazytux is over at linux looking for attention again
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i think crazytux brought all his brothers to main lately
<ducasse> "guys, what do you think of manjaro?" :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> half man, half banjo
<ducasse> lol
<daftykins> :D
<BluesKaj> he'll never stick with an LTS
<lotuspsychje> i think he's simulation an Os in his head
<lotuspsychje> Ubuntu Cyborg edition
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/that-nasty-samba-vulnerability-is-now-patched-in-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-516039.shtml
<Bashing-om> \o/ !
<lotuspsychje> bbl nite nite
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-21
<Bugzie> I am not banned?
<Bugzie> Oh wow
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ELQEYNN: ubuntu comes fromp african phylosophy
<lotuspsychje> ELQEYNN: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_philosophy
<ELQEYNN> Did people in an African tribe have a hand in developing the Linux distribution?
<ducasse> mark shuttleworth (the guy who founded canonical) is from south africa
<JimBuntu> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> hey JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> Hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> wb JimBuntu - many blessings upon you and your house!
<JimBuntu> Thank you ducasse, may the same be true of yours.
<ducasse> all well today?
<JimBuntu> So far, yes, how are you and Luna?
<ducasse> really warm here, bright and sunny. luna is chilling on the sofa. https://photos.app.goo.gl/7O9ux5NVSj3eLcY82
<lotuspsychje> nice
<JimBuntu> No fair! I want to be chilling on the sofa, probably best I keep working though, lol.
<lotuspsychje> no holiday for you today JimBuntu ?
<JimBuntu> no holiday for me :(
<lotuspsychje> jesus, come live in belgium :p
<JimBuntu> hahaha, That would probably be nicer, hard not to be.
<lotuspsychje> we had like 3 long weekends in may
<JimBuntu> We don't get many holidays, then a few are bunched together... Thanksgiving (November), X-Mas & New Years... should be spread out more.
<ducasse> other than xmas, most holidays are early in the year here
<ducasse> may is densely populated with them :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<LtWorf> hi BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> hi LtWorf
 * LtWorf thanks for tab completion, because typing lotuspsychje is not easy :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> Hi LtWorf
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-22
<nacc> leftyfb: thoughts on how xirg's question in #ubuntu would fit our discussion
<nacc> 15:59 < xirg> hello, how can I synch my ubuntu "windows app" between 2
<nacc>               computers?
<nacc> 16:02 < xirg> ubuntu is available from the windows store
<nacc> 16:03 < xirg> to install inside the windows OS
<nacc> 16:03 < xirg> Two_Dogs, that's what i'm referring to
<daftykins> you'd have to find out what is desired to be synced
<nacc> I suppose that's true
<oerheks> ueah, the 'app'.. https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/ubuntu/9nblggh4msv6
<oerheks> terminal app
<oerheks> there is no support for desktop iirc .. but some do have that working
<daftykins> probably a mistake to do too much with :) given the limitations
<daftykins> don't really see any reason why rsync over SSH wouldn't be useful though
<nacc> but the point would be they aren't syncing the 'app' then
<nacc> they are syncing the ubuntu VM/container/whatever between two machines
<nacc> the contents of, that is
<nacc> how much do we educate stupid users in #ubuntu?
<nacc> )
<nacc> :)
<daftykins> oh yeah i misinterpreted the question, put too much focus on 'app' being a bad choice of word xD
<daftykins> although on a level it would achieve the same thing, rsyncing the entire root /
<daftykins> i've no idea if the root fs is stored in a disk image or similar
<daftykins> nacc: and far too much is the answer to that one ;D
<nacc> daftykins: heh
<oerheks> jippie, https://www.zdnet.com/article/spectre-chip-security-vulnerability-strikes-again-patches-incoming/
<daftykins> spectre-ng o'clock huh
 * daftykins clicks
<oerheks> https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-says-it-ll-soon-fix-the-speculative-store-bypass-security-vulnerability-521224.shtml
<oerheks> it needs microcode i guess
<daftykins> yeah i heard one was coming - and that it may even take months to be in place o0
<Bashing-om> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> WB lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Watch out in main .. it is still Monday there :)
<lotuspsychje> cuppa coffee will fix :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Brain lubricant :P
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.22.23 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader - all well today? had a good weekend?
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> Yes, a nice long weekend. What about you?
<ducasse> same here. having really nice weather these days, blue skies and sunny, quite warm (~25°C).
<sky887> Is ubuntu for dogs??
<sky887> I love that
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBuntu> Greetings BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<BluesKaj> seems very quiet in #ubuntu this morning
<JimBuntu> Yes, it does. I suppose that could be seen as a good thing... odd though, I wouldn't expect the 18.04 fuss to be slowing down yet
<BluesKaj> yeah, unusually quiet, maybe the grub/boot problems aren't as bad as previous releases
<JimBuntu> of course, then there are a couple people, but I can't give them seasoned advice on those specific issues :-(
<BluesKaj> if he wants to compare ubuntu in a negative light to mint, then let him use mint
<SlidingHorn> my thoughts exactly
<BluesKaj> think i started a minor den=bate about 'my bad" in ##linux
<SlidingHorn> one can debate that?
<BluesKaj> one user called me pedantic, a favourite word in his limited vocabulary it seems...obviously doesn't know the correct definition ...people who use google as reference dictionary are misguided to say the least
<JimBuntu> To be fair, "my bad", is fairly common in the media/entertainment/&c.  While it's not proper English, it's not text speak or the like, either. I would rather not see people use it, but I think it's easy to understand the meaning of.
 * SlidingHorn uses it a lot, admittedly
<pragmaticenigma> What's the origin of the phrase 'My bad'?
<pragmaticenigma> This slang term originated in about 1970. At that time, that is, pre the widespread use of the Internet, slang terms often circulated at street level for many years before being adopted by anyone who felt inclined to write them down. That's clearly not the case any longer of course and any word or phrase that is widely known is datable quite precisely via website logs.
<pragmaticenigma> The first citation in print is C. Wielgus and A. Wolff's, 'Back-in-your-face Guide to Pick-up Basketball', 1986
<pragmaticenigma> It's pretty much common parlance now, I wouldn't get too hung up on it
<JimBuntu> Ahaha, online jive speak translator says "broken" is "bugger'd" in jive.
<pragmaticenigma> Interesting since the origins "bugger" aren't exactly something I'd expect modern day people to attribute to my bad
<JimBuntu> No, I wasn't looking up anything related to "my bad", I was simply playing with the jive translator.
<BluesKaj> well it's grammatically incorrect for starters, since bad is an adjective and not a noun
<JimBuntu> correct
<BluesKaj> to me it's a rather childish attempt at sounding "cool", like baby talk almost
<SlidingHorn> leftyfb: I wouldn't expend too much energy on that one.  Their attitude sucks
<leftyfb> I haven't seen that yet
<SlidingHorn> BluesKaj: language evolves...for better or for worse :/
<BluesKaj> SlidingHorn, we have to fight destructive evolution :-)
<JimBuntu> France actually enacted new laws to slow/stop the invasion of English/American type words... one example was to stop saying email and call it 'electronic mail' in French
<JimBuntu> https://www.geek.com/news/france-officially-bans-the-word-email-too-english-552584/
<BluesKaj> i don't disagree with that. Quebec also has "language laws", but they're at the expense of English speakers who can't read french
<JimBuntu> Ah, French-Canada, where there are double-size signs (to fit both languages)
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> French is double size
<JimBuntu> triple size then! I haven't been there in quite a while, memory is fading.
<JimBuntu> I remember I took a train to some small(ish) town to get on a different train and I swear I could hardly find any English signs.
<hggdh> but languages do evolve, and words change meaning
<hggdh> like decimate (originally, to kill/eliminate 1/10th) now means utterly, almost completely destroy/kill/eliminate
<BluesKaj> my daughter lives in Montreal and her french isn't the best . Most of the time she feels \like a second class citizen there, and she's seriously thinking of moving back to Ontario, altho housing here is much more expensive.
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I too keep a text file for seldom used commands. I don't look at it much anymore, but when I do, I always have a gut feeling that I should remove the items I know very well now... and yet, I don't remove them, lol.
<JimBuntu> hggdh, I do not like that either, decimate should always mean ~10% removed.
<hggdh> yes, and I am with you there. But the language is not with us on that anymore...
<JimBuntu> hggdh, same thing has happened to "a moment"... should be ~90 seconds.
<hggdh> so, even with distaste, I now have stopped correcting people saying decimate
<BluesKaj> another one is "impacted" instead of affected
<JimBuntu> and the whole "affected" vs. "effected"
<hggdh> well, here a lot of people would use "effected", so ... :-)
<BluesKaj> or moving forwars rather than in the future, expression wise
<JimBuntu> Oh well... I guess it's time we become those "grumpy old men" hahaha
<BluesKaj> forward
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, that i am :-)
<hggdh> and here and hear, and there and their, and...
<JimBuntu> I do shake my fist at people and things as it is
<hggdh> but this is -- right now -- pure ignorance. Until it actually changes due to use
<JimBuntu> your vs. you're is a meme now
<BluesKaj> some one was talking about a hare brush the other day, but it was kind of funny so i didn't comment
<BluesKaj> it's and its
<hggdh> BluesKaj: now you put the picture in my mind. Trying now to visualise a brush that jumps around
<JimBuntu> a "hare" brush... interesting, I guess that's what they use to groom their bunnies.
<BluesKaj> that's an honest mistake
<hggdh> but these are normal errors. I think all of us have been there at least once
<hggdh> the problem is when they are repeated again and agaib
<BluesKaj> sometimes I don't bother with correction unless the mistake really irks me and if it looks deliberate in context
<hggdh> there is a radio program here (NPR, Way With Words) that discusses the English language and usage. Pretty good, and I listen to it whenever I can
<BluesKaj> hggdh, ok is there a particular time of day this program is aired?
<hggdh> it is, for the record, US English, but the two working the program have a pretty good command of the language and words origins
<hggdh> BluesKaj: hold on, I will get you the correct times
<JimBuntu> https://www.waywordradio.org/
<hggdh> yep
<BluesKaj> thanks hggdh , my reception of the Mount Pleasant Michigan NPR station isn't the greatest, so the podcast is a good alternative..bookmarking it
<hggdh> BluesKaj: worth listening
<BluesKaj> yup, absolutely. I recall the PBS series a while back "The Story of English" . That was fascinating to me.
<Bashing-om> Be back later - have a 18.10 install to place irssi onto as well as other things to get it in shape to use :D
<Bashing-om> Making progress. 18.10 and irssi installed - configuring at this time :)
<nacc> did we decide IntelCore was a troll?
<leftyfb> no, he just rage-quits very easily
<leftyfb> also likes to offer bad advice
<nacc> and doesn't seem to use IRC correctly
<nacc> doctor, i shot myself in the face and it hurts, is it a problem with the gun?
 * nacc doesn't have the patience for this
<JimBuntu> yes, the gun wasn't fired enough times.
<oerheks> i blame the ammo-vendor
<oerheks> :-D
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-23
<guiverc> --77
<guiverc> sorry - please ignore my last
<guiverc> (password changed again; now 78th time...)
<daftykins> xD
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader - how are you?
<lordievader> Hey ducasse lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Doing good here
<lordievader> How are you guys?
<ducasse> still waking up here, but fine so far, thanks
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse lordievader
<ducasse> hi lotus
<lordievader> 👋
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jink> Word.
<BluesKaj> o/
<lordievader> Hey jink
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj all ok on your side?
<BluesKaj> yes, fine here lotuspsychje, and you?
<lotuspsychje> finished work, great yeah chill bit now
<lotuspsychje> all worked out with your internet line now?
<BluesKaj> yes, working great now :-)
<lotuspsychje> neat
<ducasse> afternoon lotuspsychje, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse how was your sunny day :p
<BluesKaj> gotta go for a few mins...bbl
<ducasse> all good lotus, maybe a bit too warm
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: is that possible too warm?
<ducasse> absolutely, not too fond of heat
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> morning hggdh
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: morning :-)
<matjam> hey hey
<lotuspsychje> hey matjam
<matjam> high quality, eh
<matjam> well I think I just took it down a notch!~
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> did you contribute volunteer in main recently, seeing alot of action from you lately?
<matjam> yeah
<matjam> I've been helping out
<lotuspsychje> cool welcome the crew matjam
<matjam> thanks
<lotuspsychje> we try to community in discuss to have a better support experience in #ubuntu
<matjam> I've been running ubuntu as my daily again recently and figured I should give back somehow hah
<matjam> got ya
<lotuspsychje> what was your Os before?
<matjam> well
<matjam> in the early 90's I ran linux when the only distribution was SLS so that gives you some idea of how old I am
<matjam> but at work we usually use macs for development
<lotuspsychje> we got all ages here dont worry :p
<matjam> and home I game on Windows .. but .. I started dual booting into ubuntu and .. just not going back lol
<lotuspsychje> hehe, so bionic now?
<matjam> right
<matjam> and I scrounged a tower at work
<matjam> so now I'm running bionic at work too
<lotuspsychje> neat
<matjam> yeah
<matjam> its come so far
<lotuspsychje> all boxes on bionic here aswell & phone & tablet ubports
<matjam> I remember having to build kernels, X, everything, trying to get WindowMaker set up the way I liked it
<matjam> getting pwnd by some dude on IRC who found my BIND4 server
<matjam> there's still some rough edges but I like MATE
<lotuspsychje> i like vanilla ubuntu LTS
<matjam> so, I'm not a fan of the current gnome idea of cramming everything into the window title bar
<matjam> for example, save dialog box, has the save button where the close button should be
<matjam> it makes me grumpy
<lotuspsychje> yeah some stuff can be better indeed
<lotuspsychje> i dont like systemd speed on bionic yet
<lotuspsychje> you experience some lags booting matjam ?
<matjam> nope
<lotuspsychje> from login to desktop, whats your times about?
<matjam> oh, after login, yeah I noticed stock ubuntu was super slow. MATE is a couple seconds.
<lotuspsychje> got a running bug on it
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1742063
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> morning krytarik
<krytarik> Morning, lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> looks nice this https://www.deviantart.com/art/Fedora-28-746260136
<BluesKaj> yeah, but it's still fedora :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> hey
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> main is zzzzzzlow, time for a few smokes Bashing-om :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Well, just settling in here for the eve .. see what "might" develop :)  Hoz LotusComputers going ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: easy, as my main job is still asking too much time from me..but its my last month in june
<lotuspsychje> new plans :p
<Bashing-om> where exist a will, a means can be found :P
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> got some house around jobs too Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> so pick & choose in july :p
<Bashing-om> Well, good luck . I am sure that things will come your way :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> nite nite guys
<lotuspsychje> going to the other end
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-24
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Morning lotuspsychje , how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> all good here lordievader
<lotuspsychje> getting tons of gdpr mails lordievader :p
<lordievader> :)
<lotuspsychje> everyone changing policy
<daftykins> please make them stop ;_;
<lordievader> For the Dutchies, a nice read: https://blog.iusmentis.com/2018/05/09/jonge-skype-en-outlook-gebruikers-in-de-problemen-door-privacywet/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> jeez
<lotuspsychje> this story aint finished yet
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> morning lordievader - i'm fine, thanks. and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<lotuspsychje> !info erlang-base xenial
<ubot5> erlang-base (source: erlang): Erlang/OTP virtual machine and base applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1:18.3-dfsg-1ubuntu3.1 (xenial), package size 6889 kB, installed size 13896 kB
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> brb
<leftyfb>  another day, another troll
<leftyfb> i'll let others figure that out on their own
<oerheks> those nouveau 'settings' are hardly usable, but oke, they exist.
<leftyfb> sure
<lotuspsychje> hey matjam wb
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks
<oerheks> heya lotuspsychje  :-D
<lotuspsychje> thunder & lightning here
<matjam> hey lotuspsychje
<oerheks> yay, i like a little rainnow, for my plants
<lotuspsychje> yeah we need some for our gras too
<oerheks> and stripping my next cargobike from paint, i want a green one
<lotuspsychje> COOL
<oerheks> I love the toxic fumes .. https://www.dropbox.com/s/s09dptvhi403vgs/2018-fresh-paint1.JPG?dl=0
<lotuspsychje> hey krytarik
<krytarik> Heyo.
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: wow, you stripped it completly
<oerheks> when it is bare metal, it will go to the painter and he bakes a hard layer on it >  frame, fork, transport mount back, transport-frame low, and 4 corner pieces
<lotuspsychje> neat
<oerheks> and then the fun part, polishing the chrome parts and wheels
<oerheks> .. maybe a little pinstriping when done..
 * BluesKaj just hoses his vehicle :-)
<lotuspsychje> curious to see the result :p
<oerheks> me too, lotus
<oerheks> my brothers framework came out perfectly, but he let the painter do the stripping
<lotuspsychje> paint job dont cost too much?
<oerheks> i save 150 euros by doing that myself
<lotuspsychje> neat
<oerheks> jar of chemicals, €20
<oerheks> but i can do 2-3 bikes with that
<oerheks> .. and hard labour :-(
<lotuspsychje> yeah intensive rubbing
<oerheks> it is not normal paint on it, is is like plastic
<oerheks> :-(
<oerheks> 2-component dupont horror
<lotuspsychje> can you use a dryer somehow?
<lotuspsychje> then rub with a higher P paper
<oerheks> nope, heating does not really work well
<lotuspsychje> errr lower P i mean
<oerheks> good ol steelbrush
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> dont hurt the metal too much
<tgm4883> nacc: thoughts? Looks like it should work to me
<nacc> tgm4883: yeah i'm at a loss
<lotuspsychje> evening EriC^^
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> raining crazy here
<lotuspsychje> got a leak in the ceiling oO
<EriC^^> wow yikes
<lotuspsychje> a worker promised us make the wall rainproof for months now grrr
<lotuspsychje> and already payed a part for parts..
<EriC^^> you know the towel trick right
<lotuspsychje> got a towel on the floor
<EriC^^> bowl + towel to stop the clikity noise
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> problem is its leaking in corner against the wall too
<lotuspsychje> real catchy to put a bowl in a corner
<lotuspsychje> lucky its slowing down rain now
<EriC^^> put a plant there and call it a day :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> not going to climb up the roof
<EriC^^> no i meant inside the house :D
<lotuspsychje> dont need a lightning in my brains
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> yeah i know, but to cure it
<EriC^^> nice alarm or coffee replacement
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> there goes my lovely painted wall
<leftyfb> I mean, those trolls are half-right :)
<oerheks> ..
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-25
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hi tre99
<lotuspsychje> was that for me krytarik
<krytarik> Yep.
<lotuspsychje> krytarik: luxio have already been asking couple of times, last thing he needs is someone saying need to search google right?
<krytarik> Well, what I did see them doing several times now, is asking the same question without giving any kind of information on the used file browser and/or desktop environment.
<lotuspsychje> morning guiverc
<guiverc> howdy lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bbl prepare for work
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning lordievader - how are you today?
<lordievader> Hey ducasse Doing good here
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ducasse> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ducasse, how's it going ?
<ducasse> all good here, thanks - and you?
<BluesKaj> well, insomnia, but I'll survive :-)
<BluesKaj> worked around the yard yesterday and I had a few aches and pains in my knees overnight..hate taking pain killers, so i guess 5 hrs sleep will have to do for today, but I'll probly catch up tonight
<ducasse> take a nap if you can :)
<BluesKaj> was surprised , managed to get my chainsaw running after it sat for 2 yrs in the shed
<BluesKaj> yup, probly have a nap this afternoon
<BluesKaj> this 18.10 Cosmic is really running quite well for a dev OS, new kernel version this morning, same as the new Bionic one.
<oerheks> oke oke, i love this circel round
<nacc> heh
<oerheks> team-effort
<tomreyn> crazy, i have the 18.04 desktop installer going for 2.5 hours now in a virtualbox VM with efi, writing to a virtual storage attached to a virtual usb controller. this vm has 2 gb ram and 2 of 8 ryzen 1800x cpu cores assigned. the host runs ubuntu 16.04 and has plenty of unused ram. storage is ssds in raid-1.
<tomreyn> it's still making progress, just super slow.
<oerheks> ryzen .. i thought kernel 4.16 fixes things ?
<oerheks> or did you use  acpi=off  and running one core?
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-26
<tomreyn> the ryzen host is doing fine, all threads are active, it's stable thanks to that low power idle  bios setting
<tomreyn> so it's not busy at all, nor is the VM in terms of memory or cpu
<tomreyn> the target device is just 8 GB, though, maybe that's the problem
<Guest71713> Minere BTC enquanto navega e trabalha  sem deixar o pc lentão. https://getcryptotab.com/718967 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luzqQN3kL4g&t=166s
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<oerheks> :-)
<oerheks> HE IS YOURS
<oerheks> oops
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> morning trolls are the best :p
 * lotuspsychje calls for the ring or sauron
<ducasse> good morning
<oerheks> ak34 = wiseguy ?¿
<oerheks> hi ducasse
<ducasse> morning oerheks - how are you and drabber today?
<ducasse> finished stripping the bike?
<oerheks> lazy .. nearly half way there
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<oerheks> though 2 component underlayment paint
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje - all going well?
<lotuspsychje> yeah we going to a spring party for kid today
<lotuspsychje> they giveout 30c
<ducasse> just hiding from the heat here today, over 30°C expected
<oerheks> aye, here too, doing shopping early.. 23 minutes till openingtime
<ducasse> did shopping yesterday, so hopefully won't need to go today
<lotuspsychje> have a nice day guys
<lotuspsychje> ttyl
<EriC^^> morning all
<matso> hi there
<matso> is anybody here?
<JimBuntu> I am not there, I am here
<matso> lol
<matso> I want a lightweight ubuntu version setting up on an old laptop
<matso> I know lubuntu is lightweight but I need lighter than lubuntu
<tomreyn> matso: maybe a different desktop environment than the default ubuntu one would work for you?
<tomreyn> i.e. xubuntu, lubuntu etc.
<tomreyn> matso: https://linuxconfig.org/8-best-ubuntu-desktop-environments-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<JimBuntu> Hi BluesKaj , I hope all is great and getting better by the day!
<BluesKaj> "Morning JimBuntu, thanks for the nice hopeful greeting. I wish the same for you and yours :-)
<JimBuntu> Thank you, BluesKaj !
<JimBuntu> My favorite wish... which is kinda Ubuntu related in principal, is... May you have all that you want, and want all that you have.
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu Cosmic is running quite well here and I'm happy with it....so far at least  :-)
<JimBuntu> Wow, you already made the switch. I guess you like being cutting edge.
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, I've been a Kubuntu "tester" for many yrs
<JimBuntu> I didn't realize you stayed in the beta, BluesKaj . That's great, we need as many beta testers as we can get.
<BluesKaj> I hang about in #kubuntu-devel, and testing is my contribution to the development , not being a coder I stick with running the OS and reporting bugs, if any, or temporary issues etc
<JimBuntu> Each part is important to the whole.
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> and JimBuntu I see you doing very good support work in #ubuntu and your easy going attitude really helps put users, in need of help, at ease, and I'm sure it's much appreciated
<BluesKaj> and that can be rare at times from my expoerience there :-)
<JimBuntu> Thanks BluesKaj , I don't contribute very much any more, but when I do, I try to be more of a muse with answers than a forceful wind... which reminds me, I have a moment, I should go see if I can help.
<JimBuntu> And... now I see that I did look recently... I'm either confused... or they are, lol.
<BluesKaj> and I was too late with my suggestion due to my slow typing skills
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, is it due to using English or in general? I can only imagine the additional effort of using a non-native language on a regular basis.
<JimBuntu> As a child, I spoke German fluently... I can barely remember anything now... as a young adult I could speak traditional/proper Spanish well enough... again, I can barely carry a conversation any more... :-(
<BluesKaj> No, I'm a native English speaker, just a lousy typer ...still speak some Swedish and French
<JimBuntu> I learned Wolof for a voluntary mission to Africa... about the only thing I remember isn't even Wolof, it's Arabic... lol
<JimBuntu> I wish I had learned French, instead of Spanish... and that I remembered it.
<JimBuntu> I want to know, and will have to search for... how common Ubuntu is in Sweden.
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, we were basically forced to study French in high school here in Ontario...it was embedded in the ciriculum
<JimBuntu> Yeah, such is the way in the South-East of Canada, a lot of tradition there. I was forced to learn some Arabic for the same reasons.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu is quite popular in all of Scandinavia afaik.
<JimBuntu> That's very interesting to hear!
<BluesKaj> think Arabic would be very useful nowadays
<JimBuntu> When my wife starting teaching a computer class for middle-school kids (what you might call grade 5 through 8) it seemed like the first time most of the families had heard it existed. She did manage to get a few to convert to it from Windows though... of course, there was one family who already knew of it, since the father had a government IT job.
 * BluesKaj nods, interesting
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, I don't get to use ANY Arabic on a daily basis any more... I moved from the city and am now in a VERY homogeneous area. I could almost lose my own children amongst the crowd, lol.
<BluesKaj> heh
<JimBuntu> I grew up in a melting pot, early on moved to an area where I was the outcast ( and paid for it on a daily basis )... I am glad to have had those experiences.
<JimBuntu> While I agree, being able to at least speak Arabic has many uses, I found that before I left, the younger generation ( my own age at the time ) often spoke less of it than I did. They were often confused or insulted if I tried to engage them in conversation in what I presumed ( my fault ) was their native tongue. When visiting the houses of friends though, the parents were always delighted by it... again, didn't help wit
<JimBuntu> h keeping friends my own age though, as they then were shamed by their parents about it
<JimBuntu> An Egyptian family were NOT impressed and they reminded me, bluntly, that they were Persian.  oops.
<BluesKaj>  :-)
<BluesKaj> well I had to prove myself a few times at new schools as a kid, but I managed ok since i was always a "big kid" so to speak, and proved my abilities in various sports which went a long ways to becoming accepted in the schoolyard.
<JimBuntu> If only it was so easy as an adult! or as an OS, for that matter.
<BluesKaj> yeah, for sure
<BluesKaj> I offered my former employer the chance to stop paying MS their yearly charges, whatever they might still be, by showing them how to install Linux on their Lab pcs, but the guy in charge of the computer services dept said to me that he considered Linux a "hobbyist system" , I laughed and asked him what their system servers at head office ran. Turns out they were all either RHEL or Ubuntu. Never heard back from him tho.
<pauljw> heheh...
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw, think the computer services guy drank the mS kool-ade like so many others of his generation
<BluesKaj> MS even
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj, not surprising.
<pauljw> folks get comfortable and don't want to think outside that zone.
<tomreyn> when people grow up with microsoft and turn 30, usually all hope is lost. they will dig a hole and sink in it and not accept there can be any better alternatives.
<pauljw> :)
<tomreyn> luckily, there are exceptions.
<BluesKaj> think the unspoken secret why Linux hasn't been adopted in larger numbers in the companies/corporations is the "office suite" and the unfamiliar looking Desktop
<pauljw> agreed
<tomreyn> if you're talking desktops, then i agree. plus worries about breaking formatting of ms word documents
<tomreyn>  / loosing the ability to exchange them with other companies / branches.
<tomreyn> i think the major issue is that upper management does not know it, and that there is not enough marketing budget involved in changing that, though.
<tomreyn> (yes, sad world, better solutions do not win unless there is enough money behind them)
<pauljw> I don't think it's sad, but cost/benefit analysis makes a good case to stay with what you already have in place.
<BluesKaj> they're still running MS 2K. Granted it probly was the best MS OS for that environment all those yrs ago, but now there must something better.
<BluesKaj> but i've also been out of that loop for a long time too
<pauljw> they'll no doubt end up with Win10 on the desktops.  the end-users are nothing like those of us who hang out here.  they would never be able to learn the new os in a timely manor and depending on the business, that could be disastrous.  i gave that idea up long ago when i saw that newbies want linux to change into windows rather than learn how to use linux.
<BluesKaj> guess the compromise seems to be tablets in terms of OSs on devices,
<pauljw> i guess, but they're not going to replace desktops in a corporate environment any time soon.  it is a painless linux experience i suppose, but most don't have a clue that that's what they're using.
<BluesKaj> yup, that's very true...my friend also claims Linux is a hobbyist OS, but he doesn't realize his wife's 'tablet's OS uses the linux kernel
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> fairly modified , but linux nonetheless
<pauljw> for me personally, i'm quite happy to have the world view linux as a hobbyist OS.  i think we should abandon the idea of linux taking over the world and return to the grassroots idea of one user at a time.  only folks who share a love of the machine and a desire to learn are going to expend the required time and energy to make the leap.
<chu> Linux has taken over the world
<BluesKaj> well, I keep trying to fight the good fight for Linux, and I do realize the odds aren't good due to the fact that most computer users just want it to work out of the box and not be bothered by issues
<chu> Ubuntu ❤️
<BluesKaj> ☻
<pauljw> :)
<pauljw> chu, only deeply hidden part of the world.  the surface has barely been scratched.
<chu> Yeah in a way not anticipated but still
<pauljw> :)
<pauljw> for years i've heard the argument that we just need to be able to buy systems pre-configured with linux and all will be fine, but how many here have spent their hard earned cash to buy one of those systems?
<pauljw> if we don't do so, the companies will see no need to provide the systems and the specialized support and they'll drop them or go out of business.
<chu> Dell entered, dropped out, but have re-entered the market
<pauljw> i know, i bought one of their systems in 2008(i think) and that's when i moved from pclinuxos to ubuntu.  i've since bought 2 sys76 machines.  not that i can't or don't install linux myself, but i try to support the businesses that are providing pre-installed systems.
<chu> Yeah
<pauljw> Dell can add or drop linux systems without damaging their business because they're huge and sell many more ms systems than linux.  but someone like system76, a small shop dedicated to linux, they need people to buy their stuff or they go under.
<BluesKaj> system 76 seems to be more expensive than equivalent spec'd MS computers
<pauljw> yes they are, true of most any specialized products.  they have to be in order to cover the costs of doing business when sell fewer products.
<pauljw> *selling
<BluesKaj> so they paint themselves into the "specialist corner rather than trying to profit from volume sakes
<BluesKaj> sales
<BluesKaj> I suppose that's amore realistic approach from their POV
<pauljw> what?  they're trying to fill the need that you yourself said needed filling.  however, when the number of people willing to buy a computer with linux pre-installed is next to zero, and the cost of providing support for them must be covered by sales, the cost per unit is naturally higher.
<BluesKaj> I said that, where?
<pauljw> the need to just work out of the box?
<pauljw> or do you really think that these end-users who can't be bothered with issues are at the same time capable of installing an OS.
<BluesKaj> I meant most users don't care which OS is installed, only that it works without issue
<pauljw> ok, i get that, but how do you propose that happens if not pre-installed and supported?
<BluesKaj> marketing strategy, that's the key
<pauljw> i don't see a marketing strategy that will convince you to buy a new machine instead of a $100 ebay special and installing a free os onto it.
<BluesKaj> heh, i did buy a new machine and put Kubuntu on it immediately , but not form ebay , think amazon would be the place to market linux machines
<BluesKaj> I see system 76 laptops there
<BluesKaj> i give them credit for that approach for sure
<silentchim> Hard to convince yourself to buy a new Linux special machine (Purism, System 76) when the price point is so high. It's a lot more economical to get a dell with Ubuntu, or something else and drop it in yourself. They will generally be limited to those who want to support the cause (or an antenna/camera kill switch).
<silentchim> I try to convince pretty much everyone I know that uses a computer to switch from Windows to Linux, but until it is extremely painless and easy, most people won't bother.
<silentchim> The biggest thing among the people I talk to is probably compatibility with the MS Office suite.
<BluesKaj> some don't have any preference as long as it does what they want and require it to do.
<BluesKaj> tru
<BluesKaj> true even
<silentchim> Yeah. It's not particularly a love for Windows, more of an "it's already there in front of me and does what I want", even if it is awful (see: Windows 10)
<BluesKaj> i don't need to see w10 again , it was fugly and clunky
<pauljw> for the most part, it's all they know.  computers = Windows to them.
<pauljw> and most people don't use an office suite at all, they surf the net and write emails.
<BluesKaj> well, see you guys later , gotta go give a friend a hand with a gazebo
<pauljw> later BluesKaj :)
<JimBuntu> please ignore this test
<tomreyn> wefour -> super weirdo
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-27
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> wb lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> slow?
<daftykins> morning!
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Uh huh .. Weekends support here lately tends to be slow :(
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-18
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> BlueShark_: <Shako557> iKarus987: some scripts just sucks.
<BlueShark_> lotuspsychje: how is that bad language?
<lotuspsychje> BlueShark_: the ubuntu support channels are family friendly, that means no profanity, no swearing, be try to keep things professional in polite language
<BlueShark_> lotuspsychje: Are you saying "sucks" is profane/vulgar/swearing/unprofessional?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> a polite reason would be some script just dont work well
<BlueShark_> lotuspsychje: I don't agree. It's a very common usage.
<daftykins> maybe it's not really the word itself but it is usually used by users that are giving a bad attitude that's not very constructive or helpful in seeking a solution
<BlueShark_> And in the context, I don't think it had any negative connotations.
<lotuspsychje> i agree with daftykins explanation
<BlueShark_> daftykins: Yet nothing was mentioned about their attitude, only about their language.
<BlueShark_> "please mind your language in the ubuntu channels".
<daftykins> that's lovely, but this isn't a democracy and you weren't the one messaged - so let's move on now
<BlueShark_> daftykins: are you an op in either of these channels?
<BlueShark_> I was invited to this channel to discuss about it, and when I discussed it, you're asking me to move on.
<daftykins> no i'm asking you to hush because it's been covered now
<daftykins> ok nevermind i'll ignore you, everyone's a winner
<lotuspsychje> BlueShark_: if you like you can read the !guidelines
<BlueShark_> daftykins: Yeah, please do.
<hggdh> for the record: I do not see "it sucks", "just sucks" as profane, or swearing.
<GR1M0R4CL3_> in a wold where you need to put stickers on microwave ovens to tell them not to put living animals inside, what do you expect.
<leftyfb> GR1M0R4CL3: ?
<GR1M0R4CL3> was answeing daftykins in a parallel universe. it's a quantum path thing
<daftykins> :)
<Bashing-om> UWN631 on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue631 :D
<GR1M0R4CL3> that's quite nice to read thanks
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-19
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<GR1M0R4CL3> hello
<CoolerY> daftykins, I wouldn't call it paranoia
<CoolerY> sarnold, they are?
<daftykins> no i had a feeling you wouldn't :)
<CoolerY> sarnold, I guess it would depend on the protocol
<CoolerY> doesn't OpenVPN have a server and client
<CoolerY> daftykins, most people don't
<CoolerY> most VPN users are not paranoid
<CoolerY> Those who are paranoid tend to jump though hoops like using Tor over VPN with Tails OS etc.
<daftykins> you're missing the point and in doing so are quite unwelcome
<CoolerY> I am not missing the point
<CoolerY> you wish people would use VPN for it's original pupose
<oerheks> 'original purpose'... lolz
<CoolerY> although that's a bit like saying "I wish people would use the internet for ftp and email"
<daftykins> no you did indeed misunderstand and that's a ridiculous statement xD
<CoolerY> why don't you elaborate?
<daftykins> because you strike me as a waste of time
<CoolerY> ok then I didn't misunderstand you simply failed to convey your point
<daftykins> troll confirmed
<CoolerY> "Significant power-saving improvements. "
<CoolerY> how?
<CoolerY> just more efficient code all around?
<lordcirth> CoolerY, probably smarter handling of sleep, interrupts, etc
<CoolerY> or changes to power saving policy?
<lordcirth> It's quite difficult to balance low-latency networking with CPU sleep
<CoolerY> "Smoother performance, lower CPU usage for window and overview animations, JavaScript execution"
<CoolerY> what now?
<CoolerY> oh I guess they modified their version of firefox?
<CoolerY> and V8? how are they changing Javascript execution performance?
<oerheks> 'they'..  who are they?
<oerheks> wait, i don't want to wake the troll
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-20
<ducasse> good morning
<Deano59> good.... morning..... :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-21
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<Deano59> good morning. :)
<akem> Heya.
<leftyfb> hggdh: I didn't know you were into the Occupy movement :)     hggdh (~hggdh@141.98.opp.jzq) has joined #occupyboston
<oerheks> sudo apt install new-keyboard
<oerheks> ..or snap?
<hggdh> leftyfb: I am not :-) Just another user with the same nick
<hggdh> I am also guessing this is not on Freenode
<leftyfb> hggdh: it's not even a real user, it's a bot. They seem to copy nicks from other networks I'm on.
<leftyfb> been doing this for at least a year now
<marcoagpinto> The demon!!!
 * daftykins runs
 * oerheks opens a bottle of pepsi
<marcoagpinto> I have been away very busy with the projects
<marcoagpinto> I have been able to implement the CIRCUMFIX Hunspell flag into my tool
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> after years working on it
<marcoagpinto> is anyone there?!
<marcoagpinto> >:) <-
<oerheks> hi anyone
<sarnold> hi nobody
<coconut> hi few
<marcoagpinto> oerheks!
<marcoagpinto> sarnold!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<sarnold> hey marcoagpinto :)
<marcoagpinto> damn VirtualBox 6.1.7 damaged the Extras CD
<marcoagpinto> I can't remember the name
<marcoagpinto> now 18.04 gets a login screen with 640x480 or so
<marcoagpinto> very small
<marcoagpinto> and 20.04 desktop gives an error regarding maximising the screen
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> guest additions*
<GR1M0R4CL3> yup i had the same problem
<GR1M0R4CL3> i had to stay on a previous virtualbox version
<marcoagpinto> :(((((((
<GR1M0R4CL3> you can downgrade the guest part
<GR1M0R4CL3> you can download the iso, mount it and build a previous guest additions and see what happens
<GR1M0R4CL3> keeping your current virtualbox version
<marcoagpinto> :(
<GR1M0R4CL3> if that doesnt work, downgrade one notch the virtualbox
<daftykins> i'd have thought the lesson would have been learnt by now
<GR1M0R4CL3> they had to fix a problem and edit that part
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: what lesson?
<GR1M0R4CL3> and their forum has a post about it as the problem affected fedora too
<daftykins> updating
<GR1M0R4CL3> and they work fat better with Xorg than Wayland
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: that is why I don't install betas on my new laptop
<marcoagpinto> I became conservative
<marcoagpinto> but VirtualBox 6.1.7 was a final release
<GR1M0R4CL3> me too. work requires us to use a windows 10 with a pulse client
<marcoagpinto> so, I downloaded and installed it
<GR1M0R4CL3> and we run a virtualbox on top of it with all the development environment
<GR1M0R4CL3> i am very very cautious about any upgrades..
<GR1M0R4CL3> breaking the display when you have a fix to code and a release to do, no fun
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> :((((((
<marcoagpinto> When LibreOffice 7.0 is released in August, I will wait an extra month for 7.0.1
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> conservative I am getting
<marcoagpinto> :p
<GR1M0R4CL3> i got a 1 tb hard disk. i copy the 100 gb vdi to it before any upgrade then i upgrade
<GR1M0R4CL3> and i always have a previous vdi in case something breaks and i need to work :D
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I am taking a Unity course
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> I updated Unity today and it took 20 GB of my HDD
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> marcoagpinto: and what was wrong with what you had before?
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: wrong with what?
<daftykins> the prior virtualbox version
<daftykins> 20GB for the desktop, i don't think so
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: the 20.04 desktop window didn't get full screen
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: Unity for all platforms
<marcoagpinto> I installed it all
<marcoagpinto> except the chinese languages and such
<GR1M0R4CL3> i got a 20.04 with full screen workin
<GR1M0R4CL3> i can check which vb and which guest im using
<GR1M0R4CL3> need the info ?
<marcoagpinto> GR1M0R4CL3: It would only use the full screen after we streeched and then maximised the VB window
<marcoagpinto> so, I thought 6.1.7 would fix it
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> but I was wrong
<GR1M0R4CL3> yup
<GR1M0R4CL3> i got that currently
<daftykins> hang on are you talking about Unity the game engine etc?
<GR1M0R4CL3> im still waiting for a fix. on each boot i have to reduce/maximize
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: yes
<marcoagpinto> damn course is 30+ hours... I am watching 30 minutes videos per day
<GR1M0R4CL3> the vb team has a forum
<marcoagpinto> :)
<GR1M0R4CL3> go there and check the "linux clients" part
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> you're quite clearly making a common mistake that others do online, version chasing i call it - it makes no sense to keep chasing the latest releases solely for the sake of being 'on top' of release events
<GR1M0R4CL3> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=98d5e9ca3e7127b6b82990ab2a248403
<GR1M0R4CL3> there has been a discussion there: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=97686
<marcoagpinto> "Ubutnu 16.04 guest login screen is 800x600 with GA (6.1.8 r137981)"
<marcoagpinto> 6.1.8?
<GR1M0R4CL3> i was using a fedora when this happened. moved to a ubuntu since
<marcoagpinto> I have 6.1.7?
<marcoagpinto> where did .8 come from?
<GR1M0R4CL3> you can download previews of more recent vb and guests
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhh
<GR1M0R4CL3> in the forums you have posts where they give links to the daily guest compiled
<GR1M0R4CL3> sometimes it works with those
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> good to know
<daftykins> but even better is not being in a rush to update
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: I am always in a rush
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> you need to learn to behave differently
<marcoagpinto> when I near 50?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> now it is too late
<marcoagpinto> I am*
<GR1M0R4CL3> test builds : https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Testbuilds#Latest6.1.xtestbuilds
<GR1M0R4CL3> you either go back to what worked by downgrading. or you try the most recent stuff but you have to spend some time playing with it
<sarnold> daftykins: hey now, someone needs to file the bug reports when updates break things :)
<sarnold> daftykins: otherwise how will the breakages be found before folks like us get around to upgrading? :)
<daftykins> lol, that's a fair point - but i imagine you'd prefer more useful responses rather than ":(" everywhere? ;)
<sarnold> why yes, pastebins of what was tried and what error messages came back would be a good start :)
<daftykins> that's just not the demon's way!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> why can't Ubuntu bring all packages required by VirtualBox guestadditions and VMWare whatever?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> wouldn't it be easier?
<marcoagpinto> we have to install Perl by hand and such
<marcoagpinto> it could come with Ubuntu out of the box, right?
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> "Insert GuestAddition CD" -> "done!"
<marcoagpinto> :)
<oerheks> hahaha... wait, you still have a cd drive?
<marcoagpinto> oerheks: virtual
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> VirtualBox has a guest additions CD .iso to make it fully compatible with OSes
<marcoagpinto> for example, sharing clipboard and shared folders between guest and host
<oerheks> yes, i got that part
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> but, yes, I also have an external drive
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I was converting my audio CDs to FLAC but then got bored
<marcoagpinto> :)
<akem> Can be usefull for ripping DVDs too ;)
<marcoagpinto> and my DVD-Videos to .iso
<marcoagpinto> :)
<akem> Try .mp4 or .avi instead of .iso!
<akem> :P
<marcoagpinto> akem: it doesn't matter... 8 GB isn't much now-a-days
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> so, I would rather have it 100% like the original
<akem> Yeah, if you want it like the original...i understand.
<marcoagpinto> I can't copy blu-rays... 50 GB :(
<marcoagpinto> or 100 GB :(
<akem> I prefer to have video format instead, so i stick them in my playlist.
<marcoagpinto> it would fill my HDD quick
<oerheks> oh, do you need hdd's?
<marcoagpinto> it is SSD
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> but I called it HDD
<marcoagpinto> :)
<akem> SSD are still expensive. Good old mechanical HDD, i got 4 TB for 90 Euros.
<marcoagpinto> akem: it came with the laptop
<marcoagpinto> 1 TB
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> but I have also external ones
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> 4 TB
<marcoagpinto> it would be filled if I created .iso's of 100 GB each
<marcoagpinto> :)
<akem> Waste of space.
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<akem> I never download larger than 1080p RIPs. I don't have anything 4K anyway.
<marcoagpinto> I have some adult clips in 4K
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaa.... on Tuesday I almost retired... I hit 4 numbers + 1 star in the EuroMillions... 100 EUR... one more number would give me 400 000 EUR
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> I was close this time
<akem> Too bad :X
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> I know
<marcoagpinto> 400 000 EUR should be more than 100 years of work at the supermarket
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> so close, young apprendice
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> SSDs really are not that expensive :P
<daftykins> you don't create ISOs of blurays, silly
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: why not?
<daftykins> you dump the titles to matroskas
<daftykins> 'cause it's the wrong tool for the job
<sarnold> also, no way 400K EUR is enough to retire on ..
<marcoagpinto> sarnold: for me is
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> because I work in part-time
<akem> Depends how and where you live :P
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> right
<daftykins> you do? i had a feeling you just murdered cola and worked on that PhD perpetually :)
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: I am on medical leave
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> and I have spent a week searching for "Human and Social Dynamics" and when I was about to give up, I found the material
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> there was tons of material, but all useless
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> yes, two chapters left in the thesis
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> tomorrow I will research about Bernoulli... I need more information about him
<marcoagpinto> I only have two or three pages about each scientist :(
<sarnold> marcoagpinto: 400K EUR provides roughly ~16K EUR per year in retirement income, given historical trends
<marcoagpinto> sarnold: so, my income is 5K year
<marcoagpinto> :)
<sarnold> oof :)
<marcoagpinto> well, I live with mum and dad
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> otherwise, I would need to have a normal jo
<marcoagpinto> otherwise, I would need to have a normal job
<oerheks> haha i make €15k year
<sarnold> I don't want to be too dark but you should probably not plan on your parents surviving through your entire retirement..
<marcoagpinto> I know :(
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... regarding the video .iso's: years ago I bought a film at the supermarket, and when I was analysing it, it had no Portuguese subtitles
<marcoagpinto> it was very strange
<marcoagpinto> how come no one complained'
<marcoagpinto> ?
<akem> Maybe because it was a bad movie anyway :P
<marcoagpinto> sometimes we had promotions of DVD-Videos at 1 or 2 EUR
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> at the supermarket
<sarnold> you bought it even without the subtitled, right? :)
<marcoagpinto> good for .iso
<akem> Maybe they got few DVDs that are not supposed to be sold in PT supermarkets, hence no subs.
<marcoagpinto> akem: it had the Portuguese seal
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> so, it is sold here
<akem> Ok.
<marcoagpinto> I can't remember the name of the film
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: maybe I should MKV some blu-rays
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> makemkv is freely available and can handle this easily
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<akem> Or Handbrake i guess.
<akem> I don't know makemkv.
<marcoagpinto> I would prefer Handbrake
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> you would have to look at the tools and learn that they mostly do different things, to start with
<marcoagpinto> but blu-rays are sensible to fingerprints
<daftykins> handbrake is mostly geared towards transcoding, which is a waste of time and cycles - makemkv can let you just dump the contents of a DVD or bluray 1:1
<marcoagpinto> I tried to copy one weeks ago and all files were giving errors
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> probably because the files are encrypted, you don't just copy them off the disc
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: it was a data blu-ray
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> so are film and TV series ones :P
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> AnyDVD rings a bell?
<daftykins> antiquated solution yes
<marcoagpinto> anyway, damn DVDs only transfer at maximum 20 MB/sec
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> it takes ages to convert to .iso
<marcoagpinto> that is why I want them all in .iso... to avoid getting damaged and for faster access
<daftykins> there's no point converting the entire disc contents to an image, just take the film - it's quicker
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: what about the scenes and such?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> 8 GB isn't much now-a-days
<daftykins> i recently dumped my Star Trek TNG bluray set all to disk, 1.5TB now
<sarnold> daftykins: makemkv?
<daftykins> scenes, you mean chapter selections?
<daftykins> sarnold: yip
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: yes
<marcoagpinto> :)
<sarnold> daftykins: niiiiice. I've got a big pile of columbo discs that I really want to do something with. discs just seems so fragile.
<daftykins> marcoagpinto: it's all built into blurays, that's how it comes off the disc using makemkv
<marcoagpinto> I also converted my SPECIAL EDITION of Star Trek return to Earth and disc 2 had errors
<daftykins> using what method showed errors o0
<sarnold> daftykins: how do you 'consume' the end results? any chance you know if you can convince a chromecast to view them? :)
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: AnyDVD said it had bogus cells
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> right, software limitation
<marcoagpinto> but I could swear that I copied it 10 or 15 years ago and no errors
<daftykins> sarnold: Kodi on spare devices usually, i never owned a chromecast - can they do anything with UPnP servers o0
<sarnold> daftykins: probably not..
<daftykins> always felt they were too limited those things
<daftykins> marcoagpinto: likely some protection is just too good for that ghetto software, makemkv'd do it i'm sure
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: but I already paid ~100 EUR for AnyDVD
<marcoagpinto> :(
<daftykins> l o l
<daftykins> and so running a free program will break the bank further? xD
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: I could swear that years ago makemkv was commercial?
<marcoagpinto> I can't remember
<daftykins> why remember when you can visit the site and discover that you can pay if you want or not
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: https://www.makemkv.com/buy/
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> €61.50
<daftykins> when i just a moment ago mentioned you could visit the site and learn you can pay or use it free, why do i need to be linked and told?
<marcoagpinto> because it says only the beta is free
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> after 30 days it costs 50 EUR + VAT
<daftykins> it has been many, many years
<daftykins> so for all intents and purposes it's essentially free
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I also want to convert a conference I recorded many years ago to blu-ray
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> but I am scared to connect the camcorder to the computer
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> it is an old camcorder
<marcoagpinto> I can't remember how I did it when I created DVD-Videos of it
<marcoagpinto> I need to read the manaul
<marcoagpinto> manual*
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> RTFM
<marcoagpinto> 1280x720p instead of 572p (more bitrate)
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> 576p*
<daftykins> resolution doesn't automatically translate to bitrate shifts due to codec changes
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: because it was minitapes? digital?
<marcoagpinto> so, a higher bitrate would get more quality than DVD quality?
<daftykins> you're not really making a lot of sense there
<marcoagpinto> If I well remember I had Pinnacle Studio 8 or 7 back in 2001 or 2002?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> and it sucked in the video settings?
<marcoagpinto> even the text I added got all pixelised
<marcoagpinto> so, I just need to transfer the video from the minitapes and create a blu-ray with it with the maximum bitrate
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> if the minitapes still work :p
<oerheks> set auto
<marcoagpinto> oerheks: auto?
<oerheks> keep the resolution from the original file
<marcoagpinto> oerheks: can I store DVD-Video resolution into a blu-ray format?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> record a blu-ray with a DVD-video?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<oerheks> no, that would be impossible
<marcoagpinto> 720x576
<marcoagpinto> :)
<oerheks> oh wait
<marcoagpinto> 4:3
<oerheks> sure, any format will do
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhh....
<oerheks> one can make a BR-data disk
<marcoagpinto> do you mean, I just select 720x576 and target: "blu-ray"?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<oerheks> woppa
<oerheks> mouse, drag & drop
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaa
<marcoagpinto> then it won't play in the stand-alone players
 * daftykins shakes his head
<marcoagpinto> :(
<daftykins> i would not target optical formats at all
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: but I wanted to add menus
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> stuff nobody wants? ah ok
<marcoagpinto> the conference was 4-hours long
<marcoagpinto> I wanted to organise it by speecher
<marcoagpinto> a photo of each speecher in the scenes
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: you made me meditate
<marcoagpinto> maybe I could have one file per speecher
<marcoagpinto> conference.1.name1
<marcoagpinto> conference.2.name2
<daftykins> just calm down, it's obvious you haven't looked at the basics of DVD or bluray authoring
<marcoagpinto> don't I just need to create the menus and select the target format?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I have processed several YouTube videos using Nero
<marcoagpinto> resolution -> bitrate -> audio -> target?
<daftykins> a sane person would take the original source material and split that into titles to start with, then those'd be linked from a menu
<daftykins> but it all sounds like a waste of effort to be honest
<marcoagpinto> I have several minitapes
<marcoagpinto> I first need to transfer them to the disk
<marcoagpinto> I no longer know how the camcorder works
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> I need to RTFM
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbW8oK1vezM&
<marcoagpinto> it is all pixelised
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> Pinnacle Studio back in 2001 or 2002 sucked
<marcoagpinto> I converted from DVD-Video and exported to YouTube
<daftykins> yes you probably used trash tools that transcoded and degraded the source
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: what could one expect 20 years ago?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> no you're just blaming the tools now
<marcoagpinto> I just hope the tapes are still okay
<marcoagpinto> bitrate -> target
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> Pinnacle Studio 20 years ago
<daftykins> why would you use the same thing o0
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: I am leaving to bed... I will return in the morning
<marcoagpinto> take care dear ones
<marcoagpinto> the cola demon
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-22
<ducasse> good morning
<lotus|NUC> hi TJ-
<lotus|NUC> on 20.04 photoprint got removed from the repos, anyone got a similar package in mind i can use to just add pics and print easy, lemme know
<daftykins> photo viewers can't print?
<lotus|NUC> im sure they can, but i like what photoprint does, default split the screen in 4 to add the pics
<daftykins> why not grab the .deb by hand and force it on?
<daftykins> don't really understand how showing 4 pics up on screen has any impact on printing
<lotus|NUC> daftykins: im just looking for a handy alternate
<Ben64> shotwell maybe?
<lotus|NUC> Ben64: this is what i like about photoprint: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/wBXyHxjqZFA/maxresdefault.jpg
<lotus|NUC> you can add/del fields easy and add the number of pics easy
<lotus|NUC> i like shotwell too, but thats more the handy viewer
<marcoagpinto> [19:40] <marcoagpinto> I meant 6.1.8 not 6.1.7
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> yesterday I was stressed and typed a wrong version number
<marcoagpinto> Olá
<EoflaOE> How are you marcoagpinto?
<marcoagpinto> I am brain toasted, and you?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine.
<marcoagpinto> I have been up since ~6am working on LanguageTool and on the dictionary
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I am feeling dizzy
<marcoagpinto> :p
<EoflaOE> Nice. Do you take breaks between periods of time?
<marcoagpinto> I was doing that weeks ago, but somehow I have stopped doing it
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> a small 10 minutes break after 1 hour
<marcoagpinto> but now the hours go by and I don't pause
<marcoagpinto> except for eating and drinking
<marcoagpinto> it is almost releae day for the British speller and I am going through the whole Wikipedia documents regarding astronomy
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> release*
<marcoagpinto> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Featured_topics#Physics_and_astronomy
<marcoagpinto> the ones here
<EoflaOE> Nice. I have also reached to Kernel Simulator version 0.0.10.
<marcoagpinto> cool
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> Thanks so much.
<marcoagpinto> and I have a feature semi-working in Proofing Tool GUI that based on the morphological information in dictionary files, it provides a list of words with the POS
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> we select a source POS, a target POS and extract
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> Cool, but what is a POS?
<marcoagpinto> https://i.imgur.com/CrCtAwd.png
<marcoagpinto> postag
<marcoagpinto> the morphologic information regarding words
<marcoagpinto> I have been adding it for the British speller, mainly nouns
<marcoagpinto> why spend months creating a list if I can extract from the dictionaries in one or two seconds?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> Alright. Will it support all other languages in the future?
<marcoagpinto> provided the .dic files have the data
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> this screenshot is regarding the Portuguese dictionary
<marcoagpinto> one just creates the source+target POSes and select the extract option in the menus
<marcoagpinto> it takes one or two seconds
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> I tested it today
<EoflaOE> I got this. Are there any other features implemented?
<marcoagpinto> tons of
<marcoagpinto> plus tons planned
<marcoagpinto> it is just a matter of time
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> if I win the EuroMillions tonight I will retire and dedicate more time to it
<EoflaOE> Nice. I hope you win.
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<EoflaOE> You're welcome.
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-23
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Aavar_> Hi. I am having issues with hotkeys in unity. Alt+tab and ctrl+shift+t (and others) are not working. Can you help me?
<lotuspsychje> Aavar_: the ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu try there
<ducasse> good morning
<katnip> good 'morning ducasse
<Aavar_> lotuspsychje: I tried to ask unity-questions there before, and they only support official flavors. That being said. I think I got it working :)
<Aavar_> Well... I did get it working :)
<lotuspsychje> unity is still supported
<Aavar_> lotuspsychje: Good to know. I will keep that in mind :)
<lotuspsychje> howdy TJ-
 * TJ- waves from under the truck
<daftykins> o0
<TJ-> hey daftykins :D
<TJ-> Trying to figure out how to fit a new towbar into the sub-frame
<daftykins> happy weekend! ah sounds like fun
<TJ-> it is joy :p especially with the gale blowing grit around
<daftykins> mmm it's blustery even here today
<daftykins> bright and sunny but the clouds are at some pace
<TJ-> alarm on weather station here keeps reporting 80kmh winds
<daftykins> ooh my
<TJ-> It blew our witch off her perch yesterday!
<TJ-> (at the office in the courtyard we put up a witch-on-broomstick weather vane)
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> !12.04
<lotuspsychje> :p
<oerheks> weekend trolls
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> https://9to5linux.com/ubuntu-20-04-1-lts-focal-fossa-slated-for-release-on-july-23rd
<oerheks> Microsoft brings Linux GUI apps to Windows 10. Microsoft announces Windows Package Manager similar to Linux.   ... what is next, free download Windows 10?
<oerheks> without ads ..
<oerheks> bug 1 is really bugging microsoft, no?
<daftykins> what ads :P
<katnip> meow
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-24
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<guiverc> :)   a UF query had me just discover pulseeffects  :)
<ducasse> good morning
<Deano59> good.. morning... :D
<joelcrump> morning Deano59
<Deano59> is it dinner time yet?
<joelcrump> it's before 7 am here
<Deano59> oh, it's nearly noon here.
<Deano59> with the help of Cubic, I setup my own Ubuntu .ISO and removed apps I didn't want and installed stuff I did want. it's awesome! you should try it out. :D
<joelcrump> sounds cool
<Deano59> it's really good and you can customise it the way you want to.
<joelcrump> if i were concerned with storage it might be worthwhile, but i haven't had any problems with that
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<joelcrump> hi marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I have compiled my first Unity project!
<marcoagpinto> :)
<joelcrump> cool
<marcoagpinto> now I am on section 3 of the course
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<marcoagpinto> ~30 hours left
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> 30 minutes per day will take me two months
<daftykins> i look forward to your cola hunting game
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: >:)
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... daftykins: a few days ago I wrote that I needed to research for information about Bernoulli... I still haven't done it
<marcoagpinto> :(
<daftykins> tut tut!
<marcoagpinto> tomorrow I will do it
<marcoagpinto> basically I will read a whole Wikipedia document and try to see what is missing in my chapter
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... I have DreamLab installed on my mobile phone... it helps finding the cure for COVID and others by making calculations
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> it downloads, processes and uploads the data to the researchers
<daftykins> that'd be a colossal waste on a smartphone
<marcoagpinto> why?
<marcoagpinto> if millions of people use it, it will help the researchers
<marcoagpinto> of course it overheats the phone :(
<daftykins> and will reduce its' lifespan due to cooking the battery
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh
<daftykins> yeah i was doing the same thing with folding@home on the desktop, with capable hardware
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: What? It reduces the lifespan of the smartphone?
<marcoagpinto> :(((((((((((
<daftykins> nothing wrong with the cause, plenty wrong with running it on a toaster and killing your own gear quicker :)
<joelcrump> yeah i wouldn't want to do that with my phone
<marcoagpinto> my old phone!!!!
<marcoagpinto> it cost me near 200 EUR three or so years ago
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<joelcrump> my phone is only about five months old, even with the bargain i got on it it was still $550
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<joelcrump> it's my favorite toy
<marcoagpinto> mine was on sale too... the real price was some 300 EUR
<marcoagpinto> :)
<joelcrump> cool
<marcoagpinto> https://i.imgur.com/4pqZerf.png <- 300+ calculations done
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> imagine how many'd be done on a real machine
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: yes, but it would take the speed of it?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> no idea what you mean there
<marcoagpinto> I mean: wouldn't it make the computer slow?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> when i ran folding@home i could run it on my graphics card alone, or on the CPU alone, or both at once - and as it's a high spec box i could still do everything i wanted and not notice any slowdown
<daftykins> not hard to pause the process if you need to do something that needs a few more beans from time to time
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I wonder if there is a computer version of the app
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> folding@home is most likely a much better project to be backing
<marcoagpinto> :p
<daftykins> made by Vodafone D:
<marcoagpinto> months ago I went to the site of folding@home and they only had a 32-bit version for Windows?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I believe I complained in the forum?
<daftykins> the client downloads execution cores which run the actual tasks, so you just showed them you don't know what you're talking about
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
